# The Offical Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess Thread. Discussion and Game Help



## Dionysus (Dec 31, 2005)

Pft.  Hardly the same.


Edit: I HAVE THE POWER OF THE FIRST POST!


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 6, 2006)

1st Post !! 

Can't w8 to get this game @ the Launch with my Wii !! I'm going to play the hell out of this game, I'm looking forward to see this thread grow!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 6, 2006)

yes yes yes!!!!


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2006)

God, it feels like forever since the last big Zelda game. And I didn't get Wind Waker until 2004, so it really hasn't been that long for me. I can't wait to play this thing.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Although you should read Rock Lee's recent post about the interview where he mentioned online content.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 6, 2006)

Protip: Buy the game first.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 6, 2006)

13 days for you, american biatches. A month and two days for me.


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Protip: Buy the game first.



I fail to understand how this logic works.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> 13 days for you, american biatches. A month and two days for me.


I'm with you bro! T__T


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> Although you should read Rock Lee's recent post about the interview where he mentioned online content.



He posted the same thing that another poster did in that thread and i linked it up ahead unless its something else then i will check it out.


@DS

I got to play the GC build back in 2005 so 


@ Everyone

Ya , i made this thread just to start up the hype and get everyone talking about it plus when the game launches all your questions can be answered in this thread.


No doubt in my mind Zelda Twilight Princess will be the BEST action/adventure game this generation.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

HAH, i played the gamecube build too


it was sex

playing the wii version in 6 days


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

> Starting up The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess on wii



Fake page of the manga


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

the loading of the wii discs takes quite some time =/


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the loading of the wii discs takes quite some time =/



as much as those old games like Discworld in playstation????

Mine is still loading since 1997.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 6, 2006)

i've been waiting for this game for almost 4 years. i cant
believe it's only 13 days left 

although it's gonna be a looong 13 days


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 6, 2006)

C'mon... C'mooon!



@SH- HOLY S#%& You have Discworld?  I'll trade ya! (For damn near anything)


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the loading of the wii discs takes quite some time =/



Iwata and co said they're still unhappy with the loading times of the Wii so they plan on boosting it up with eventual firmware upgrades (Super Wii Lite SP now 50% more motion sensitive!)

But srsly, expect it to get faster in the near future.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 6, 2006)

i don't have a widescreen tv, so is this game gonna look letterboxed
or just 4:3 like the gamecube version?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i don't have a widescreen tv, so is this game gonna look letterboxed
> or just 4:3 like the gamecube version?



Thoght you knew this KNF allready but i guess not 


THe Wii gives you 2 options in the Wii settings to either have 16:9 or 4:3 in all your games. So if you have it 16:9 on your Wii settings then all your games wiull be 16:9  ( if it supports it which all of them do btw) and if you do not want 16:9 then you can switch it to 4:3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Iwata and co said they're still unhappy with the loading times of the Wii so they plan on boosting it up with eventual firmware upgrades (Super Wii Lite SP now 50% more motion sensitive!)
> 
> But srsly, expect it to get faster in the near future.



They better or il rape them to speed it up


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 6, 2006)

Rape time at nintendo HQ.  Classic.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah it takes a bit to load, but pretty much all Disc games do, atleast it doesn't take 20 hours like PS3 does xD


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 6, 2006)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Fucking need this game!! Watching the 1up show with TP H3 and GoW certainly didn't help either.  T_TTT_T_T_T_T_T_


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Release your inner Nintendo fanboy.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> And why does it seem to be a big misunderstandment? why are you even trying to fight the possibility?



*GP: Any plans for any type of post-release online component for Twilight Princess?

Harrison: I haven't heard of anything yet. I think everyone is still busy trying to make sure the game gets out correctly.*



There.




I dont understand why would they even ruin a masterpiece game with adding stuff to it.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

^You're right about that, doesn't seem very Nintendo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

and at E3 4th, miyamoto and Iwata mentioned that they really want TWP to havE Wii conenct 24 support. So really there still is a possiblity.


plus your thinking of just adding lvls. I am thinking of differant gameplay mechanics or 1 to 1 sword fighting or differant moves based on motions.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> and at E3 4th, miyamoto and Iwata mentioned that they really want TWP to havE Wii conenct 24 support. So really there still is a possiblity.
> 
> 
> plus your thinking of just adding lvls. I am thinking of differant gameplay mechanics or 1 to 1 sword fighting or differant moves based on motions.



Just seems odd to add something to a " zelda " game.
1:1 Would be awsome.

I would understand Smash bros etc , Levels chars ...

guess time will tell.

ARGH


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Just seems odd to add something to a " zelda " game.
> 1:1 Would be awsome.
> 
> I would understand Smash bros etc , Levels chars ...
> ...



Before they didn't have online, now they do


----------



## Seany (Nov 6, 2006)

I want this now!!!! 
not long off.
Who does everyone think the villian will be? i'm hoping for someone new or Vatti, but most likely its Ganon


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 6, 2006)

IMO they should retire Ganon and the theme of the Triforce trio and find a new, hopefully less generic concept. 

I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS GAME! But 70 hours sure is intimidating. O_O I'm going to have to wait for the Wii to come down in price for me to buy this game, because I reserved it for Gamecube but decided it was more important to buy Gears of War than play it on a last-gen system. So now I'm stuck waiting a VERY long time to play this bitch.


----------



## Seany (Nov 6, 2006)

I do want a change from Ganon myself ^^
i'm gonna try and take my sweet time completing this one too


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 6, 2006)

Cartoon said:


> I do want a change from Ganon myself ^^
> i'm gonna try and take my sweet time completing this one too



Ugh , I rather have ganon than Majoras Mask and the N000B ganon from WindWaker... 

MM/WW Last bosses = Sucked though the game was great.


----------



## Seany (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd pick Majora over Ganon myself X3 
and yeah the Ganon from WW was a joke..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> also you will find out that in Zelda 2 link was getting it on with the ladies just to increase his health! so GTA you been beat to it!



I am error.

legendary


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2006)

cant wait 

and I still need to go reserve the game >.>


----------



## Seany (Nov 6, 2006)

^ Get to it then!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

I did not reserve the game but i will be getting it the same day i get the Wii so im ok. Last time i reserved a game was back in OoT just for the Gold copy ( which was verison 1.0 of the game! where the other verisons where either 1.1 or 1.2! so all who got the gold g ot the orginal!) 


I can safely say that this game is the biggest game this generation in terms of hype and even sure size of the game ( from what we know at this point)


----------



## Kduff (Nov 6, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> *GP: Any plans for any type of post-release online component for Twilight Princess?
> 
> Harrison: I haven't heard of anything yet. I think everyone is still busy trying to make sure the game gets out correctly.*
> 
> ...



Okay, although I'm in the boat that I think the only things they should add (if anything) is more dialogue to make the world seem like it is evolving, and maybe a patch if something is wrong (which hopefully nothing is by release.) I think a lot of you are misunderestimastanding (misinterpreting) what this questing really means.

*Any plans for any type of post-release online component for Twilight Princess?*

It says a post release ONLINE component, which, at least by my analysis, means some kind of online mutiplayer or something of the sort.  Not necessarily dungeons or content.  Although another question makes it seems like there will be offline content.

So think about that.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Thoght you knew this KNF allready but i guess not
> 
> 
> THe Wii gives you 2 options in the Wii settings to either have 16:9 or 4:3 in all your games. So if you have it 16:9 on your Wii settings then all your games wiull be 16:9  ( if it supports it which all of them do btw) and if you do not want 16:9 then you can switch it to 4:3.



yea i knew that, but what happens when u put the 16:9 option if u only have
a 4:3 tv?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> yea i knew that, but what happens when u put the 16:9 option if u only have
> a 4:3 tv?



Then if you do that you will have those big black spaces in between your screen.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Damn tv screen options.  I miss the days of popping in a game and pressing start to play it :S

@SSJ3:  You didn't reserve it?  I hope you're first on line so that it's not sold out when you get your wii.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I did not reserve the game but i will be getting it the same day i get the Wii so im ok. Last time i reserved a game was back in OoT just for the Gold copy ( which was verison 1.0 of the game! where the other verisons where either 1.1 or 1.2! so all who got the gold g ot the orginal!)



oh lucky, u got the one with red blood and stuff. i got the grey cartridge, so
enemies bleeded blue/green dots and ganondorf coughed out green smoke

i hope twilight princess gets red blood like the first OoT versions, since it's 
rated teen



Chamcham Trigger said:


> Damn tv screen options.  I miss the days of popping in a game and pressing start to play it :S



u don't HAVE to go to the options. u could just start playing it i think


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

Ya i will be camping out for 12 hours on the 18th i plan to be the first one. Though if i do not have enough money for Zelda at walmart i will be calling the 7 gamespots around me to see how many copies they have and pre orders and just rush down to get a copy and last time i did that they had enough for pre orders and regular consumers . So either way i will be getting Zelda that sunday.



Plus walmart does not do reservations only if something like how OoT was where you pre ordered and you got a gold copy. Although i have not asked walmart if they are doing pre orders though normally they have the policy First come first serve.


@KNF 

there where also glitches in my verison and little cheats from what i heard hehe.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> there where also glitches in my verison and little cheats from what i heard hehe.



oh yea, the swordless link glitch. but what good is having no sword? :S 


and does anyone know how to use the shield for defence in twilight princess?
like is it a button, or do u have to move someway?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I can safely say that this game is the biggest game this generation in terms of hype and even sure size of the game ( from what we know at this point)



Just wait until the millions of Halo noobs out there start getting a taste of Halo 3 and it's release date gets nearer.  


I'm not pre ordering this game so I'm kind of really hoping I can get one when I camp out if I really can camp out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

You could hold certain items on the horse that you could not before and something else i forget its been a while. I know wikipedia has it up.


About your second question, i all  i know is the bash on the numchuck. plus i know when you Z target your sheild will protect you until you swing your sword ( i think )  

hopefully ign or someone goes into more detail soon or we will find out in 13 days lol.

@stumpy 

im not talking about next gen. Although if i want at the moment it is the biggest plus i think it will sell more than halo3 as well.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 6, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Just wait until the millions of Halo noobs out there start getting a taste of Halo 3 and it's release date gets nearer.



twilight princess was still extremely hyped ever since the first trailer 
was shown 3 1/2 years ago, and we knew NOTHING about it

at least halo fans have halo 3 information


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> u don't HAVE to go to the options. u could just start playing it i think



I know that.  You missed what I was talking about.  Try again another time.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya i will be camping out for 12 hours on the 18th i plan to be the first one. Though if i do not have enough money for Zelda at walmart i will be calling the 7 gamespots around me to see how many copies they have and pre orders and just rush down to get a copy and last time i did that they had enough for pre orders and regular consumers . So either way i will be getting Zelda that sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus walmart does not do reservations only if something like how OoT was where you pre ordered and you got a gold copy. Although i have not asked walmart if they are doing pre orders though normally they have the policy First come first serve.



I see.  Well then have fun when you get it.  I'll be one of the few with the downgraded version if it comes out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

Ya also won awards as well. if you all read the first post that is.


But i will go out on a limb and say 95% of the people who are buying a Wii november 19th or the holidays will also be picking up Zelda.


@cham

ah that sucks man 

ya a few friends will be coming later in the day on the 18th and we will all have our DS's ( 5 player jam with the band! or mario kart or tetris!) plus i will have my laptop and if i get Wi Fi i can update the Wii thread with pictures etc. Plus i am bringing my laptop to show off Zelda videos and my own beandaddy production video of the Wii ( which will be coming out later this week!)


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> and does anyone know how to use the shield for defence in twilight princess?
> like is it a button, or do u have to move someway?



That's really bothering you isn't it? lmao


----------



## Hylian (Nov 6, 2006)

SSj3_Goku said:
			
		

> About your second question, i all i know is the bash on the numchuck. plus i know when you Z target your sheild will protect you until you swing your sword( i think )



are u sure? kinda sounds like Alttp. i'd rather use the nunchuck for the shield,
but i guess thats ok



			
				2Shea said:
			
		

> That's really bothering you isn't it? lmao



lol yea


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, you guys did read this preview, right?  It tells how the game plays (the second half is spoilerish, but it warns you before you read it) and how the controls work.

Of course, the guy was only throught the first dungeon, there are many questions still.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2006)

Anybody also curious as to how Zoras will likely look in this game?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 6, 2006)

Lets *NOT* know


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

if zoras are in this game mizura. Who knows but its highly possible and if they are they will freaking ROCK! 

@ dio

can you copy/paste what he says? for some reason 1up does not load for me at this dorm  

i have watched the 1up show video ( though i got a DD for that )


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 6, 2006)

I think we've seen gorons in this game, in the trailer b4.
Big possibilities, who knows!


----------



## Mizura (Nov 7, 2006)

I would be surprised if they're Not in the game.  There's even such pretty water for them to swim in!

Discovering the Zora cave was one of my favorite moments in OOT. It was so pretty, and the Zoras rock so hard! 

I can only imagine that a Zora domain in Twilight Princess would be ten times as cool! A whole domain instead of just a big empty cave!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 7, 2006)

i loved the zora domain theme!


Man , when I first played OoT you should seen me shocked when everyone in zoras domain was frozen and dead cept the king  as Adult Link.

Now that was epic!!


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> I think we've seen gorons in this game, in the trailer b4.
> Big possibilities, who knows!


Link removed

Zoras will probably be in the game.  I can't really see them not being in it.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 7, 2006)

lucky subscribers..


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 7, 2006)

i think i will wait for the GC ver... but it sucks that it doesn't have widescreen ... .........but i feel more confortable (at least in thought) playing it with the GC controller, since well it is more familliar......

i want so many things now, that i dont know which to get first.........

and i demand for no-gannon ... he deserves a vacation or at least stay dead... new ppl nintendo, is that too much to ask?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

People who get the GC verison are going to miss out *shrugs* o well .


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 7, 2006)

i could only hope that the only difference is the widescreen and the controls..... if there are more extras on the wii (play contrnt wise) ........... i call damn evillllllllll marketing.....

the game was supposed to be on the GC.... this is the same as M$ releasing halo 2 pc vista only.........


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

True i agree this was a GC build game but i think it will feel better on the Wii. Plus there might be Wii connect 24 support with the Wii verison so that might be another differance. other than Widescreen,Controls and mirrored.


I plan to play the GC verison just to try it out after playing the wii verison just to see the differances in playing with that controller and honestly i think i will imedeitly know. But if i could not afford a Wii and i needed zelda bad i would get the GC verison but of course i would eventually get the Wii one as well.


----------



## Aman (Nov 7, 2006)

When Matt says you'll never wanna play it on the GC after you played it on the Wii, I trust him.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 7, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> lucky subscribers..



Whats that?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone who subscribes to nintendo power basically get a a free TP guide and Soundtrack.

danm i wish i had a subscription letter right about now.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 7, 2006)

Updated Zelda Roundtable 

Iwata interview part 3


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 7, 2006)

As requested.  One page per post, due to character limits.  First two pages are about the controls etc.  Nothing spoiling the story (that you already know if you read previews).  

The last two pages are about the story through the first dungeon.  I think...  I didn't read them.

*The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*

_Zelda's first six hours, minute by minute (almost).
by Jeremy Parish_


*Spoiler*: _page 1/4_ 



We've played The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.

This is not a boast or a taunt, but rather a simple expression of relief. Nintendo has kept even the tiniest scraps about Wii's biggest launch title under lockdown, so it's great to have some real insight into the game at long last -- especially given all the changes it's experienced over the past year. Last time we saw the game, it had just been given a shiny new interface and was running on a completely different system than the one it was originally announced for. Since then its control scheme has been refined even further.

Now, two weeks before launch, the fog of mystery is clearing away. No crowded E3 tech demos; no we-play-it-for-you exhibitions. Just us, a Wii, and sheer Hyrulean excellence. We've seen only a tiny bit of the game so far -- 10 hours, to be precise, which is practically nothing given that Nintendo claims its testers needed 70-plus hours to finish the game their first time through. Twilight Princess features nine dungeons in all; after six hours, we were barely past the first.

That is to say, it's a big game. Huge, actually. In fact, the sheer enormity of Twilight Princess doesn't really strike you until after you've completed the first dungeon. Clearly, there's a great deal we've yet to see, but the most pressing (and frequently-asked) questions about Twilight Princess can fortunately be answered based on the time we've spent with it.

*Taking Control*
At some point in Zelda's development, Nintendo decided to shift its last major GameCube title to Wii; with the change of hardware came a change in controls as well. Twilight Princess doesn't support traditional controls on Wii but rather makes use of the system's Wii Remote and Nunchuk attachment. This news has inspired no small amount of hand-wringing among gamers who have feared that the new setup would be awkward and confusing, shoehorned into a game not designed for it.

Happily, this isn't the case. Although the control scheme isn't entirely flawless, it allows for a level of precision and ease of use that's an encouraging surprise -- especially after the controls' uninspiring E3 showing.

It's not as alien a setup as it might initially seem. At heart, Link controls like he has in his past three console outings. Players direct his movements with the Nunchuk's analog stick, while the Z trigger serves its traditional lock-on function. In short, your left hand's control layout feels almost unchanged from Ocarina of Time on N64.

The one new left-hand function comes from the tiny C button above the Z trigger, which activates a free-look camera. Unfortunately, the C button is a bit small and awkward in its placement, not unlike the GameCube's Z button. That's hardly Zelda's fault, but it's still slightly annoying.

Really, though, it's your right hand that's going to require retraining. Link's most important commands are mapped to the remote controller's two main buttons: the large thumb-friendly A button, the B trigger on the remote's underside, and the motion of the remote itself.

Button B serves as the command trigger for secondary weapons like the boomerang and slingshot. The remote's D-pad serves a similar function to the N64's yellow camera buttons in that it's possible to map tools and weapons to the left, down and right directional inputs -- but the game doesn't force you to fumble with the D-pad every time you want to toss the boomerang, as was the case at E3. Rather, tapping a directional input once causes the function assigned to that input to become the active B button command. So if you have the lantern assigned as the B trigger tool while the boomerang is mapped to the D-pad's left input, tapping left once will cause the lantern and boomerang to swap: the Boomerang becomes the B trigger command while the lantern is put "on hold" as the left D-pad input.

It's wonderfully convenient in practice even if it sounds a little complicated. It's quick and effective, even with the numerous functional nuances offered by the secondary tools. For instance, if you activate the lantern with B before swapping another item to the B trigger, the lantern will remain lit while hooked to Link's belt, allowing you to see in the dark while using a slingshot or fishing rod or whatever. The lantern will only be snuffed if it runs out of oil, or if you press A while holding it.

The A button once again performs an almost endless array of contextual commands. It causes Link to spur his loyal steed Epona forward. It allows him to push boxes or catch oncoming objects. It causes Link to put away his current weapon or tool. And it even controls sword strikes, causing him to perform jumping strikes or (once he learns it) a finishing deathblow against a downed enemy.

The bulk of swordplay, however, is controlled by moving the entire Wii Remote. Contrary to common opinion, this doesn't entail making massive swiping motions. Although it's certainly possible to wield the remote like an actual sword, a simple flick of the wrist will cause Link to attack. How you move the controller also has no bearing on the kind of strike you make. By default, Link sweeps horizontally; for a vertical slice, you must first lock on to a target. And a swing executed while pressing forward on the analog stick results in a stabbing thrust.

The Wii Remote also functions as a pointer of sorts for certain secondary weapons, allowing for quick and accurate ranged attacks. This particular element has been refined considerably since its initial E3 showing, and those who prefer a more traditional approach to targeting won't be forced to point-and-shoot: the game also allows for old-fashioned analog stick aiming. Ranged weapons can be auto-targeted at nearby enemies with the Z trigger, which is a context-sensitive function. While using the boomerang, for example, targeting an enemy in the normal game view will cause Link to lock on to that enemy for a direct attack (ideally followed up with a quick flick of the wrist for a sword strike). But by switching to the first-person weapon view, it's possible to lock the boomerang onto five different objects and enemies at once by pointing at them and hitting the Z trigger.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _page 2/4_ 



Wind Waker offered a similar feature, but the quick, precise nature of the Wii Remote makes it exceptionally effective here. The boss of the first dungeon, a three-headed Deku Baba-like parasite, can only be defeated by using the boomerang to snag bombs and deliver them into the parasite's snapping mouths. With the Wii Remote, it's almost embarrassingly easy to pull off.

Link has plenty of special sword techniques at his command as well, including seven sword skills learned from the ghosts of Hyrulean warriors. For instance, the faithful spin attack is executed by shaking or spinning the entire Nunchuk attachment. That means there's no longer any sort of charge time for the spin, so it can be performed instantly, even while mounted on a steed... or while Link is a wolf.

*Hungry Like the Wolf*
Of course, one of the biggest new features of Twilight Princess is the Twilight Realm -- which is actually the land of Hyrule, warped and twisted by evil. Think the Dark World from A Link to the Past, except that it's slowly spreading across the land and turning the citizens into frightened ghosts of themselves.

As in ALttP, Link is transformed by the growing darkness -- but this time, he's no defenseless pink bunny. Instead, he becomes a powerful wolf, losing his ability to use weapons but still perfectly capable of fending for himself. Many of the same controller inputs that worked with Link's human form translate directly into lupine actions: shaking the Nunchuk makes him spin-attack, while moving the remote performs basic attacks and pressing the A button translates into a dash attack or lunging bite maneuver. Certain objects can be grasped and carried in Link's teeth as well.

But wolf-Link has his own special capabilities. Pressing left or right on the D-pad causes him to focus more on his sense of smell than on sight -- handy for finding hidden objects buried beneath the ground. Buried objects can be uprooted by tapping down on the D-pad to dig, a handy way to find extra Rupees and health-replenishing hearts. Digging allows Link to enter buildings and bypass gates, since he can't exactly turn a handle or use keys with those stubby little paws.

While in wolf form, Link can also speak to animals, although not every creature he meets is kindly disposed toward him. He can also sense the presence of spirits trapped in the Twilight Realm, and while they can't see him he's able to eavesdrop on their conversations and terrified babbling.

Some of Link's more advanced wolf abilities actually belong to Midna, the curious little snaggletoothed imp who rides around on his back. Midna is a denizen of the Twilight Realm who seems to be working with the Twilight Princess but clearly has her own agenda. To her, Link is a means to an end, and she encourages him to perform his heroic deeds only to the extent that it allows him to make progress toward furthering her own ambitions -- whatever those may be.

While Midna's contributions to Link's quest primarily consist of her sarcastic, bossy commands, she plays two significant roles in the action. The first is to offer advice at key points; when she has something to say, she'll laugh (via the speaker built into the Wii Remote). Tapping up on the D-pad will prompt her for information, which ranges anything from snide remarks to battle tactics to pointing out safe perches that Link can jump to. The latter is the most useful; Midna flies to otherwise inaccessible points. By Z-targeting her and tapping A, Link can leap across these safe points and reach new ground.

Once the game moves into the Twilight Realm, Midna performs an even more essential task. At certain points, Link will become trapped by bizarre Twilit creatures, hulking black monstrosities with a Predator-like appearance. These always attack in packs and don't vanish when defeated. When only one of these beasts remains standing, it will revive its allies with a chilling cry. The only way to stop them is to take them down simultaneously, which is where Midna comes into play.

Holding down the B trigger in wolf form causes Midna to generate a circle of dark energy. Although it slows Link's actions to a near-crawl, it gives him the ability to attack everything within the circle in a single action. By trapping the Twilit creatures within the energy circle before launching an attack, Link will perform a decisive single-hit kill against every enemy in range, taking them all down and preventing them from being revived. These ambush sections can be incredibly challenging, since Link is extremely vulnerable while using the field.

In fact, the game's overall difficulty level seems to be quite a bit higher than Wind Waker's was -- and the added challenge has nothing to do with the controls. Monsters are tough and quick to attack, and Link's health level is slow to increase. Completing a dungeon rewards him with a full heart container, but assembling a full container requires five heart pieces this time instead of the usual four.

Generally speaking, Twilight Princess has far more in common with Ocarina of Time than with Wind Waker -- and not simply in terms of visuals or style. While the game mechanics are tried and true Zelda with a few new twists, Nintendo describes this new adventure as a "love letter to fans of Ocarina of Time." And it truly is -- which takes us into spoiler territory. *Now that we've elaborated on the gameplay, read on for more intimate story and structure details about Twilight Princess... or turn back now if you'd prefer to be surprised come November 19th.*


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 7, 2006)

Story spoilers

*Spoiler*: _page 3/4_ 



*Zelda's Legend*
The opening moments of Twilight Princess should feel familiar to anyone who's played Ocarina. The story begins with Link, a young goatherd living in the peaceful rural village of Ordon. Not only does this set the stage for the story -- Link is tasked with taking a special gift to Hyrule Castle -- it also allows players to get a handle on Twilight Princess' gameplay. Mundane tasks such as rounding up goats and knocking down wasp nests may not exactly seem like suitable duties for a guy who's about to save the world, but each task introduces a new tool or ability.

Some tasks will be familiar to veteran players; the bee's nest, for instance, can be dropped by buying a slingshot at the local store. But first, you'll need to convince the store owner's beloved pet cat to return home. The cat is a bit skittish and doesn't take well to being approached, but since it really just wants a bite of fish you can coax it home by spending a little time at the nearby fishing hole. But to get a fishing pole you'll need to help a concerned mother recover her cradle, which has washed down the stream where it's been swiped by a monkey. The monkey, however, is perched high atop a rock outcropping well out of Link's reach. Fortunately, a plant growing in the town acts as a sort of whistle which summons the village's resident hawk, which can be commanded to pluck the cradle from the monkey's paws.

In other words, Ordon is a sort of tutorial playground in which players acquire the tools and skills they need to begin their quest. Beyond the requisite initial tasks, it's also a chance to get a feel for how the controls work and the rules of the game world. For example, Link can pick pumpkins and smash them to find cash, or he can toss them into the water, where they'll float. Chickens can be abused (a Zelda tradition) or held overhead to glide from one place to another. Knocking down the beehive exposes bee larva, which can be used as fish bait that can be scooped up in a bottle not currently being used for potion or milk or lantern oil.

The quest begins in earnest once Link has finished his business in Ordon. Several of the village kids chase a monkey into a forest, forcing Link to pursue them and keep them out of trouble. It soon becomes clear that one of the children has been abducted, so Link takes a wooden sword and ventures into the forest. This section is also somewhat tutorial in nature: players come across new skills and items like the lantern, enter combat against fairly basic monsters and learn to put all those Ordon-based skills to work in a "real world" setting.

It's not until after Link rescues the village brat that the adventure truly begins. Ordon's mayor's daughter, a young woman named Ilia, chides Link for not taking better care of his horse Epona and takes the steed to a healing spring. Link follows to apologize, but their encounter is cut short when boar-riding goblins burst into the village, knock Link unconscious and kidnap Ilia and a timid young man named Colin.

Upon Link's awakening, he discovers that the Twilight Realm has encroached upon the healing spring and his body transforms suddenly to that of a wolf. He falls unconscious (again) and is dragged to prison.

Luckily, that's the last assault on Link's consciousness for a while. When he comes to in prison, he finds himself shackled in a grimy cell, but the impish Midna quickly sets him free and promises to help him should he sort out a way to break free of his cell. A bit of box-smashing and hole-digging later, he's out and about, where he learns the nature of the Twilight Realm: it's the real world, but darkened and twisted. People trapped within the darkness are unaware of their fate and can be seen only as spirits, though Link's heightened senses can reveal their true forms.

The jailbreak takes Link and Midna across a series of canals, navigated by raising or lowering water levels and opening grates. Scuttling twilit monsters attack as Link travels through the sewers. Outside the dungeon, similarly corrupted birds swoop down from the disintegrating sky as Link and Midna leap across the roofs to where the Twilight Princess is waiting.

Ultimately, Link and Midna meet the princess, who turns out to be none other than Zelda herself. Here Link learns of Hyrule's dark fate. The kingdom's castle was stormed by the forces of the Twilight King, and Zelda herself was confronted with a terrible choice: surrender and allow the citizens of Hyrule to live on as spirits of twilight, or resist and die along with her people. Zelda ultimately capitulated to the king's demands and now lives in a prison tower under the Twilight King's watchful eye. She also knows something about Link and the special power he possesses, the power that has caused him to change into a wolf rather than become a mere spirit like the rest of Hyrule.

*The Forest Primeval*
Midna allows Link to return home after meeting with Zelda, but despite moving beyond the boundaries of the Twilight Realm our intrepid hero remains locked in his wolf form. Further complicating matters is the fact that it's impossible for anyone to enter the twilight without the help of a citizen of the realm. At this point he is, for all intents and purposes, locked in wolf form in the real world, and no one recognizes him.

Back in Ordon, his friends are terrified of him; the townsfolk, already upset at the abduction of Ilia and Colin and the disappearance of the other children, assume he's the monster responsible for their woes. But Midna insists that he must find a sword and shield before she'll help him, so Link is forced to sneak through town, avoiding the mayor's sword and the shopkeeper's attack hawk.

Link returns to the healing spring where he was first abducted and meets Ordona, a forest spirit whose power has been stolen by the forces of twilight. Ordona promises Link that she'll help him reclaim his true form if he'll track down the twilit monsters that have stolen her power.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 7, 2006)

More story spoilers

*Spoiler*: _page 4/4_ 



Midna, being a creature of the twilight, is reluctant to help Link reclaim Ordona's light but realizes it's the only way to further her own ends. She plucks Link into the Twilight Realm and a bug hunt commences: Ordona's power has been fragmented and stolen by strange insect-like creatures. Each one that Link kills releases its power in a ball of light, which can be collected and added to a "vessel of light" provided by Ordona.

Each bug appears on Link's map as a white dot, but it's not simply a matter of running over and tearing them apart. The bugs are invisible to those in the Twilight Realm, forcing Link to use his enhanced wolf sense to locate them. And many of them are lurking in seemingly inaccessible places, such as inside buildings. Killing the bugs is no problem; locating them, on the other hand, can be rather tricky.

Once Link has filled the vessel of light, Ordona recovers her power and twilight's edge is pushed back from the forest. More importantly, Link at last returns to his human form, although returning to the Twilight Realm will cause him to become a wolf again.

All this and the adventure hasn't even reach the first dungeon. That comes next: Link returns to the Forest Temple just beyond where he saved the Ordon child (and a monkey) from a terrible fate. The temple isn't easily accessible, as the lowlands before its gates are cloaked in a noxious purple fog that suffocates Link if he tries to wade through it. Fortunately, the grateful monkey from before snatches his lantern and uses it to burn a path through the haze and follows Link into the first dungeon.

As it turns out, the forest's monkeys have been caged and trapped throughout the temple at the behest of the monkey leader, who seems to have lost his mind rather violently. Twilight Princess' Forest Temple is remarkably similar to the wooded dungeons in previous games: Trees and greenery are the predominant theme, Deku Babas (and mutant variations) lie in wait, and wind plays a crucial role. Several areas feature platforms and mechanisms controlled by turbines; the ones outdoors move freely as wind blows through the trees, but the indoor mechanisms must be manipulated directly.

Handily, that ability is provided by the Wind Boomerang, which is earned by defeating the dungeon's mid-boss, the monkey king. This battle transpires in a room dominated by a circle of stone pillars. The king leaps from column to column, tossing the boomerang at Link and knocking loose the parasitic Deku Babas that hang about the chamber. Unlike your normal plant-monsters that lurk in place and wait for Link to come near, the mutant variants eagerly chase him about the room and try to trap him in their jaws. (Though they're easily dissuaded with a quick spin attack.)

The monkey king is dispatched with strategic roll attacks -- once he flings the boomerang, he stands still atop a pillar for a few moments. Players can then knock him to the floor by slamming into his foothold. Once he's down, it's simply a matter of applying the time-honored Zelda technique of smacking the bad guy's vulnerable point until he recovers. In this case, the weak spot would be the monkey's enormous red ass. Pound on his hindquarters long enough and you'll knock loose the twilight parasite that had driven him insane, after which the newly-docile monkey boss will scamper off humbled (and presumably unable to sit for a few days).

Acquiring the boomerang allows Link to reach new areas of the dungeon by manipulating the turbines atop the revolving platforms. The new weapon also factors into other puzzles: for instance, there are turbine-controlled gates that can be activated like the platforms. And since the boomerang generates a column of wind as it flies, it can be used to move objects remotely. Such as bombs: Z-target a bomb plant with the boomerang, then target an enemy or object, and release. The boomerang will snag the bomb and cause it to impact with the enemy.

Once Link has rescued all the monkeys, they form a chain to help him cross the gap to the dungeon boss' room, where a massive Deku parasite waits. The battle transpires in two parts: the first simply pits Link against twin parasite mouths, which lunge forward to engulf him. Fortunately, bomb plants grow near the parasite, making it a simple matter to cause the beast to swallow the explosives. Once both heads have been subdued, the monster's massive central head rises from the depths of the water, flooding the bomb plants and reviving the twin heads.

Help arrives in the form of the monkey king, who slides from one side of the room to the other along a suspended line, a bomb in hand. Again, the goal is to boomerang the bombs down the parasite's gullet. When stunned, the central stalk droops to the ground where it can be whacked vigorously with the sword. Upon its defeat, it relinquishes a strange artifact called the Fused Shadow, which is part of a set of three and appears highly prized by Midna.

*Just The Beginning*
At this point, the average player will be six hours into the game -- and about a 10th of the way through the quest, to hear Nintendo tell it. So far, Twilight Princess seems nothing less than amazing; although the opening hours had the potential to feel old hat for fans who've been through the basics time and again, the game tosses in enough new twists to keep things interesting. And the look of the game is impressive; sure, it's not HD, and some of the textures seem a bit bland, but the visual design is far more beautiful than just about anything else out there.

If Twilight Princess manages to uphold the level of quality seen in its opening hours for the entire duration of the adventure, it will unquestionably go down as one of the greats. Imagine Ocarina of Time, but polished and expanded and refined and generally perfected: that's what Twilight Princess feels like so far.

We still have a long way to go through Link's latest odyssey, and we'll be posting further details about the game over the coming weeks, all to whet your appetite for the game's November 19th release date. Having seen what we have, we're confident that the payoff will be worth the wait.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 7, 2006)

Takizawa:      "Well, among the artists it was clear from the start that we would not pursue photo realism in this game. We didn't see any reason to engage the competition in a struggle over who could make the most photo-realistic game, or any significance in attempting to recreate the real world for that matter. Rather, we felt that it would be more meaningful to create something we wanted to make, and then show the world what kind of game can be made when you have that kind of passion. So we decided to place our emphasis on creating the palpable atmosphere that everyone liked so much about Ocarina of Time."

great words right there


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

This is going up on the front page for sure. This is the crowes reaction when watching the E3 2004 trailer of Zelda TWP of course this was when it was first showed. I will also try to find just the trailer it self! ( high quality of coursE)

here's


and look what nintendo had to say about that ( in its latest interveiw)



> Takizawa  	The team in America was in charge of that movie. The amazing thing is that it looks like a cut-scene movie, but in reality it was compiled entirely with camera work of actual play on the ROM. There's someone in the American localisation team who is a genius when it comes to that kind of camera work. You wouldn't think it possible, but he was able to create that incredibly polished movie with normal gameplay.
> 
> Takano 	He's a very enthusiastic Zelda fan. I think his passion for Zelda is what made that movie possible.
> 
> ...




Can read the rest by going to this link!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 7, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is going up on the front page for sure. This is the crowes reaction when watching the E3 2004 trailer of Zelda TWP of course this was when it was first showed. I will also try to find just the trailer it self! ( high quality of coursE)
> 
> here's
> 
> ...



I posted  the interview earlier!!

dont pull a 4th 

"Updated Zelda Roundtable 

Iwata interview part 3

http://ms.nintendo-europe.com/wii/?s...xpand=5&l=enGB" frpm ^

<-- winnar


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is going up on the front page for sure. This is the crowes reaction when watching the E3 2004 trailer of Zelda TWP of course this was when it was first showed. I will also try to find just the trailer it self! ( high quality of coursE)
> 
> This is what happens when the old Wassup commercial merge with The Superfriends
> 
> ...



The reaction when everybody saw it was a realistic link was awesome


----------



## kanda (Nov 8, 2006)

I cant wait for this game I originally preorderd it for gc but I changed it to the wii version cause It just looks and plays better is what people are saying.

(even though I only see a small graphic update on the wii version)


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 8, 2006)

This is Twilight Princess' *Hyrule Field Theme *song

God I LOVE IT.


Escape Artist

at 0:38... can you say *EPIC*?!?!


Btw , im 100% sure it is , if you look at the Japan/US game vids on the wii site you'll see its the same song in real time gameplay.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the IGN Insider quality to that video  i will upload it later and post it when i get back from class!


Hyrule field IS FUCKING HUGE! god i still cannot belive how huge it is.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have the IGN Insider quality to that video  i will upload it later and post it when i get back from class!
> 
> 
> Hyrule field IS FUCKING HUGE! god i still cannot belive how huge it is.



Haha , cool

I await


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

Omg, that 04 clip gives me the chills...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

Here it is!

57


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm, thanks.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 8, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> This is Twilight Princess' *Hyrule Field Theme *song
> 
> God I LOVE IT.
> 
> ...



i think thats just the song that plays when you're fighting enemies in
the field.

Link removed
^ here's the overworld theme that played on E3 05

maybe they changed it, but that's how it was back then


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 8, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i think thats just the song that plays when you're fighting enemies in
> the field.
> 
> @ Isshin - i lol'd + repd this xD
> ...



ah damn!

this theme is even better!!! 
thanks.

but you gotta remember, that the hyrule theme is always remixed depending on where you're at Like in OoT. Lake hylia/Mountain area? guess ill have to wait n see!

GOD... more zelda momemtum in my head!


----------



## Hylian (Nov 8, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> but you gotta remember, that the hyrule theme is always remixed depending on where you're at Like in OoT. Lake hylia/Mountain area? guess ill have to wait n see!



the field song changed when u were in lake hylia/death mountain ?
i dont remember that..


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 8, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> the field song changed when u were in lake hylia/death mountain ?
> i dont remember that..



Yes sir...dont you remember?! especially in Lake Hylia/Zora's domain area. It had a specific hyrule theme. I'll see if i can find one , and let you hear it.

The one I posted , sounds like maybe your heading towards Hyrule castle...


----------



## Hylian (Nov 8, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Yes sir...dont you remember?! especially in Lake Hylia/Zora's domain area. It had a specific hyrule theme. I'll see if i can find one , and let you hear it.
> 
> The one I posted , sounds like maybe your heading towards Hyrule castle...



i know zoras domain and goron city had their own theme songs, but lake
hylia and death mountain both had the same hyrule field song i think


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 8, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i know zoras domain and goron city had their own theme songs, but lake
> hylia and death mountain both had the same hyrule field song i think



No no no , I meant outside those areas..Especially when you're heading towards the Water/Fire temple.

heres the one for death mountain . towards the end

Link removed

sorry this is the only 1 i could find ^


----------



## Hylian (Nov 8, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> No no no , I meant outside those areas..Especially when you're heading towards the Water/Fire temple.
> 
> heres the one for death mountain . towards the end
> 
> ...



ohh that. this is the lost woods theme, not hyrule field..


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 8, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> ohh that. this is the lost woods theme, not hyrule field..



lol.... towards the end.. watch the video

at the end theme.. when link is walking up the mountain


----------



## Hylian (Nov 8, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> lol.... towards the end.. watch the video
> 
> at the end theme.. when link is walking up the mountain



wasn't that just part of the hyrule field song?

i never noticed this..


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 8, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> wasn't that just part of the hyrule field song?
> 
> i never noticed this..



no lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

Well Matt the Wii editor from IGN was in the ign insider channel talking to the fans. 

Zelda will be able to block with his sheild. He has to double check how but he has said when you Z target an enemy your sheild automaically goes up.


Also Zelda for GC will be on 1 disc.  ( thats amazing for just a disc that holds 1.5 gig of data)


----------



## Hylian (Nov 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well Matt the Wii editor from IGN was in the ign insider channel talking to the fans.
> 
> Zelda will be able to block with his sheild. He has to double check how but he has said when you Z target an enemy your sheild automaically goes up.
> 
> ...



1 disc? resident evil 4 was on 2 discs, and that game wasn't
that long..

how are they going to do it? are they gonna take out stuff
to make room for it?


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

^When developers try, it's possible to compress and don't take that much space if you try.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 9, 2006)

This has probably already been posted, but in case it hasn't


----------



## yuhun (Nov 9, 2006)

For the first time ever I'm holding on for the Wii because of Grears Of War and some other 360 games. But being a Zelda fan I know it'll be just as good if not better. Also I don't want another white console, give me a BLACK WII!

Now!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

yuhun said:


> For the first time ever I'm holding on for the Wii because of Grears Of War and some other 360 games. But being a Zelda fan I know it'll be just as good if not better. Also I don't want another white console, give me a BLACK WII!
> 
> Now!



There won't be a black wii for a long time especially not in america and europe

nintendo said that they won't do colored wii's


----------



## yuhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> There won't be a black wii for a long time especially not in america and europe
> 
> nintendo said that they won't do colored wii's



Ah shit... If I suddenly become rich over the following month then I'll consider Wii for Zelda (Red Steel looks awesome as well), but seeing as though its christmas soon I'll be forced to buy everyone presents. Doh!

By the way when did Nintendo made to coloured Wii comment?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

They said they do not want to do Colored Wii's for launch , it has been confirmed other colors will be looked into in a future date.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are the zelda GC version of Trailers ( *Flipped Worlds* )
Looks wierd  


Link removed


Zelda Intro screen ( Flipped ) 

Link removed

woah woah ^ , i hope that isnt the GC version lol


----------



## runeknightx (Nov 10, 2006)

Dam, it sucks that the Wii version won't be left handed.  I'm left handed personally and would prefer it to be, but since most people in the world are right handed, I guess it fits more.  Hopefully there is an option that lets you choose left or right hand and will flip the world if you choose left for the Wii =D.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> *1 disc? resident evil 4 was on 2 discs*, and that game wasn't
> that long..
> 
> how are they going to do it? are they gonna take out stuff
> to make room for it?



Resisdent evil was on 1...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 10, 2006)

He said Resedint Evil 4 crazy and that game was 2 discs big on the GC.


but this is a zelda discussion!


anyways expect IGN's reveiw of TWP up proabably by the end of next week.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

Tommorow I will be playing zelda, wii sports and wiiplay.

I think even ssj3 didn't play zelda on the wii


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 10, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Tommorow I will be playing zelda, wii sports and wiiplay.
> 
> I think even ssj3 didn't play zelda on the wii



I did this morning!! I played on Zelda for two 30 minute sessions and then watched other people play on it.. It was generally AWESOME the controller I was using was v.sensitive and as a result it was kinda hard to shoot arrows at first. I got used to it after a while and the game was flowing nicely I can't wait to own it!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

Niabingi said:


> I did this morning!! I played on Zelda for two 30 minute sessions and then watched other people play on it.. It was generally AWESOME the controller I was using was v.sensitive and as a result it was kinda hard to shoot arrows at first. I got used to it after a while and the game was flowing nicely I can't wait to own it!



And I thought I was special

fuck you americans with your demo pods


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 10, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> And I thought I was special
> 
> fuck you americans with your demo pods



 

I live in London!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

Niabingi said:


> I live in London!



What the hell I havent seen any demo pods here


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 10, 2006)

There is currently a Wii tour that has hit the UK so I went today, it was weird though cause it was just a small nintendo stand in the middle of this huge food show.
But the fact that it was small worked really well as it meant I had lots of time with all the games (except red steel as the demo was broken). Zelda was just so rewarding to play once you got used to the controls, it was also the only title you could play sitting down.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 11, 2006)

Man that twilight sky looks *FREAKING SCARY * and AMAZING! at the same time...

OMG!!! ITS HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone know if the GC version will look as good?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 11, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Anyone know if the GC version will look as good?



The GC version will not have WideScreen for sure  and  480p ( i think )  from my understanding.  plus all 99.99 dollar GC's do not have component ports in them either.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The GC version will not have WideScreen for sure  and  480p ( i think )  from my understanding.  plus all 99.99 dollar GC's do not have component ports in them either.



So is that a no?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 11, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> So is that a no?



480p+Widescreen is a big no for GC

So No , GC will be more than slightly choppier than Wii


----------



## SaiST (Nov 11, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Anyone know if the GC version will look as good?


Should look exactly the same, except reversed. The Wii version also supports widescreen, while the GCN version does not.

Oh, and there may be some changes with the HUD. But no difference with the graphics.

[EDIT] - Guys, are you sure about the GCN version not supporting 480p?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 11, 2006)

The graphical detail is the same but you will not be getting the more clear and sharp look with the GC or widescreen but    the wii will offer 480p with the component cables and widescreen . So on a HDTV if your playing on the GC one will seem a little choppy not by much but it will not look as nice as the Wii verison would on a HDTV.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 11, 2006)

Sai said:


> Should look exactly the same, except reversed. The Wii version also supports widescreen, while the GCN version does not.
> 
> Oh, and there may be some changes with the HUD. But no difference with the graphics.
> 
> [EDIT] - Guys, are you sure about the GCN version not supporting 480p?



Does GC have component cables? Im not quite sure


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2006)

the video's awsome makes me wanna play it that much more 

(hehe in the video Link's name is Dink XD)


----------



## SaiST (Nov 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ok i just found out from a few insider buddys  GC verison does not support 480p.still waiting for Matt to answer though.


_* Sai sighs._

Nintendo, Nintendo...

Why even *release* it for the Gamecube now? Jesus.



The_4th Himself said:


> Does GC have component cables? Im not quite sure


They do. But more recent Gamecube models do not have the port for the component cables, as Ssj3_Goku pointed out earlier: 



Make sure you have that port before you start shopping around.

If you have trouble finding 'em, I could sell you mine I suppose. Won't be needin' it considering I sold my GCN a month back.

*Unless*, I'll be able to use the cable for the Wii(SSj3_Goku? Anyone? Gimme confirmation! ;P), then I'd have to keep it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah....I just don't see why people would get the GC version when they can just get the Wii. Unless they won't just get a Wii. 

They should just release it earlier. It can't compete. :\


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

I just came back from the game convention

I played zelda on the wii


I creamed my pants

seriously 

It is godly

I played a dungeon and did some fishing

<33 I was the best guy on my first try XD the guy guarding it went "your the best yet"

The lava boss thingy was quite easy

only problem I really noticed was that shooting with the bow had alot of "please aim wii remote on the screen" problems while people where aiming at the screen, I didn't have the problem except once or twice, I think it was because the screen was abit low and most people were tall and where aiming too high or something since their fairy was always al the way up

fighting was cool, I couldn't do the shield bash or just guard but the rest worked fine, the spin attack was kinda hard to do but its fine

fishing worked perfectly, it sure was fun using the mote as the fishing line and holding the nunchuck sideways and reel in the fish.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 11, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just came back from the game convention
> 
> I played zelda on the wii
> 
> ...



awsome , but the dungeon demo's are toned down 50% in diffuculty to let new players get a new feel.

just saying , but still cool


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> awsome , but the dungeon demo's are toned down 50% in diffuculty to let new players get a new feel.
> 
> just saying , but still cool



Yeah but the other guys just sucked arse, one guy went from the bridge you need to shoot down all the way back to the beginning  

They should of made the arrows first person most of the time link is in the way of the shot when I played =/


----------



## Frieza (Nov 12, 2006)

I am so excitied about this game. Its a game that will  be so great. I can't wait


----------



## yuhun (Nov 12, 2006)

I supose the Wii version would be more entertaining to control. What about game frame rate? Is the Wii version gonna be the same?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

At requested by Goku 




*Spoiler*: __ 



WOLF songwith Mask of Majora's Song of Healing




this game will go down in history.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

dude 4th thats freaking spoilers man put that under tags! 

the 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 wolf singing part 




videos are uploading i am uploading 2 at a time so might take me a little bit.

@yu

the frame rate holds up and is the zelda standard. this was confirmed by IGN Wii IC Matt.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

And I confirm it too


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

hey goku , did you see that super spoiler thread on ign? geez wth especially from IGN , spoiling everything . Im glad it got deleted...

so much shit Ive heard from it, not cool


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 12, 2006)

Super spoiler. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ganondorf looks aswome I'll tell you that. LINK IS TEH TWILIGHT KING! 

Here's the ganondorf pic *major spoiler*
three


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

danmit ppl put spoilers over anything seriously ........  any mention of a spoiler i dont care what it is put it under tags please. ppl are upset about this thread giving away spoilers. i got a Few Pm's myself.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 12, 2006)

Seriously people, I don't want to be scrolling through the thread looking for new info (that's not spoiling the game's story) and see shit like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Link is the Twilight King."


  I swear, if I start playing the game, and that sentence makes sense to me and ruins something, I'm going to verbally rape your ass.

Spoiler tags aren't the fucking hard to use.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

what the fuck man , holy shit...

ban please


wow


----------



## Kduff (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you talking about me or him?  If you're talking about me, I just forgot to put mine in spoilers, but it's just what that guy already said.

Sorry if you missed his and saw mine.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Are you talking about me or him?  If you're talking about me, I just forgot to put mine in spoilers, but it's just what that guy already said.
> 
> Sorry if you missed his and saw mine.



not you , not goku , that idiot WHO just typed every major fuckin spoiler with a picture.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Seriously people, I don't want to be scrolling through the thread looking for new info (that's not spoiling the game's story) and see shit like
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Who said that he was being serious, he could be joking too since the full capital sentence


----------



## Kduff (Nov 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Who said that he was being serious, he could be joking too since the full capital sentence



It doesn't matter.  It could be a spoiler for all I know.  Anyway, if it is just bullshit, it's spam, and trying to make people think he's spoiling it isn't cool anyway.

You'd stand up for Ryoshi just to argue with me.  Get a life.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

Kduff said:


> It doesn't matter.  It could be a spoiler for all I know.  Anyway, if it is just bullshit, it's spam, and trying to make people think he's spoiling it isn't cool anyway.
> 
> You'd stand up for Ryoshi just to argue with me.  Get a life.



What he fuck, so if I disagree with something like that, you see it as me trying to start a arguement with you?


----------



## Kduff (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, because you're arguing with me just to argue.  If it's not a spoiler, then he should get rid of it, because it sure as hell sounds like something that could be.  He's just trying to be pretentious.  I didn't even look at the picture, because it's probably just one of his terrible pictures, but it could be an actual picture of Ganondorf.  If it's not, he's still trying to make it out to be, which is stupid.

Speaking of spoilers, I watched the On The Spot from the 10th, and I just could not manage watch the Zelda part because I really don't want to see how the game begins, since it's related to the plot.  Yeah, there may not be that much, but the only things I'm interested in is how it looks and how it plays.  Everything  esle can wait until I have it in my hands.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Yeah, because you're arguing with me just to argue.  If it's not a spoiler, then he should get rid of it, because it sure as hell sounds like something that could be.  He's just trying to be pretentious.  I didn't even look at the picture, because it's probably just one of his terrible pictures, but it could be an actual picture of Ganondorf.  If it's not, he's still trying to make it out to be, which is stupid.
> 
> Speaking of spoilers, I watched the On The Spot from the 10th, and I just could not manage watch the Zelda part because I really don't want to see how the game begins, since it's related to the plot.  Yeah, there may not be that much, but the only things I'm interested in is how it looks and how it plays.  Everything  esle can wait until I have it in my hands.



The picture is a actual picture of ganondorf, he is ownage as hell but that isn't a spoiler we all knew he would be in it

I wasn't even argueing, I only said that it might be a joke


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 13, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww dammittttt

I accidently viewed some spoilers. I'm pissed -_-


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

^Yeah, me too...


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 13, 2006)

Damn ass hell.  I am now getting a Wii 'cause of this game.  (Unless there are extreme shortages, then I may revert to the GC version.)  So much money.  But so much promise.

I'm not even going to bother reading anything in this post.  So close, I will use my ability to wait to prevent spoilage.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _On that spoiler thingy? I think it was a joke anyway..._ 





Well, -I- think the Link Twilight King thingy is a joke. But suppose it isn't. The title of the game clearly involves a Princess, which most people think is Midna. 

Pick your choices people! 
1. Link and Midna are (to be) married! =D
2. If Link is the "king", and Midna just the princess, then... Link is Midna's dad? D=
3. Link is the princess. He's actually a girl. 

I can't see a thing in that ganondorf spoiler pic. It looks a bit like Alien to me, for some reason...




Omg!


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 13, 2006)

Hm.  How many outfits does heroboy get in this epic?  Or does he slowly become naked before getting the standard Kokiriesque tunic?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

Mizura said:


> *Spoiler*: _On that spoiler thingy? I think it was a joke anyway..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





You know he sumo wrestles another person correct?  i laughed when i seen the sumo picture its in that batch at ign.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!! The hero of time is the twilight king. Not Link but The hero of time. SPOILER!!!!!!! SPOIL! SPOIL! SPOILEEEEEEEEER!



Do you want to be banned?


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

Wtf stfu why is he still here?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 13, 2006)

Dammit.......not a fucking gain


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 13, 2006)

Whoah Whoah WHOAH!
Link is in this?

Spoiler tag that stuff man!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

but the hero of time IS link


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 13, 2006)

pictar

GAMESPY reviews Zelda:TP


Pros 
Play the game and be glad you did. 

Cons
It's essentially a port of a GameCube game.


Quote: 
There will be no spoilers written here, but if you truly only need to know whether the game rocks hard, just take a look at the score and be safe in the knowledge that it does. 


They only talk about the beginning of the game, and the layout of Hyrule.


Quote: 
I can easily see the playtime rising to the 60-hour mark if you try to accomplish everything that the game has to offer -- and trust me, you'll want to. Given the epic size of the game, it's important to note that there's very little redundancy. You'll not find yourself being forced to do a lot of unnecessary running or riding (remember sailing around in Wind Waker?)




Quote: 
I'm happy to report that the Wii Remote and the Nunchuk do an incredibly admirable job of making the game a lot of fun to play. In fact, I'd go as far as to say that this is a preferable method of controlling the game than a regular joypad. Movement, exploration and combat are highly accurate and if you fail or die, it's not the system's fault, but rather your own. I know this has been the biggest concern for many Zelda lovers and gamers in general, but I can't overstate this enough -- the Wii makes for a superb Zelda gaming experience. 

*5/5*


WOOOOT


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 13, 2006)

Im sorry guys. Oh I have a better picture of ganon, if anyone wanna sees. I was just really excited so I had to blurt it out......sorry, its just I'm waaaay to excited. And I just had to show everyone Ganondorf. And yes I said SPOILER! meaning just avoid reading it if you don't wanna no.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> Im sorry guys. Oh I have a better picture of ganon, if anyone wanna sees. I was just really excited so I had to blurt it out......sorry, its just I'm waaaay to excited. And I just had to show everyone Ganondorf. And yes I said SPOILER! meaning just avoid reading it if you don't wanna no.



thats the reason you put a spoiler tag on it not screaming spoiler spoiler >.>


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 13, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> Im sorry guys. Oh I have a better picture of ganon, if anyone wanna sees. I was just really excited so I had to blurt it out......sorry, its just I'm waaaay to excited. And I just had to show everyone Ganondorf. And yes I said SPOILER! meaning just avoid reading it if you don't wanna no.



SP , Theres a forum ICON that helps put text under Spoiler Code.
Next time read forum guidelines... 

Those stupid spoilers were from the ign guy who kept leaking everything until Nintendo found out and shut his ass down.
(That idiot was up only at 4TH dungeon so everything he has to say IS FAKE) idiot
Yes I know you were excited, but some of us are trying to AVOID SUPER spoilers , I could care about lil spoilers.
SAYING OMG SPOILERS!! DONT READ ,  doesnt help one bit.
And about your theory on who the Twilight King is , Its wrong. Its fake and thank god it is.

God damn , you fuckin idiot wow , more blabbering nonsense? do you ever fuckin read? jesus chirst.
I just read your second attempt to spoil things.

Fuck off

You should of been banned already. This is your second time doing this.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 13, 2006)

x
^ another zelda review


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2006)

All small sites give it a 10 or 5/5 while gamespot and ign give it around a 9.6. It's weird aint it?


----------



## Hylian (Nov 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> All small sites give it a 10 or 5/5 while gamespot and ign give it around a 9.6. It's weird aint it?



gamespot/ ign hasnt rated it yet, but yea they're a bit more strict.
especially gamespot

but i still expect very good scores from them


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> x
> ^ another zelda review


nice review

(the guy has the same name as mine )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice first perfect score! i will post that up on the front pagE!


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2006)

do it now


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 13, 2006)

TSA has his reviews up

*Story - 10*: Oh man, this story kicks ass. Nintendo, thank you for growing up and giving us a story that is worthy of the game play that Zelda has boasted for over two decades. If Ocarina of Time was a revolution in Zelda game play, Twilight Princess is a revolution in Zelda storylines. Before this game is done, fan boys will be pissing their pants and message boards will be aflame with rabid fans going nuts over the plethora of twists and turns the game throws at you. Prepare to have your world of Zelda rocked.


TSA is a well known Zelda fanatic/Zelda Master, and was given a Wii/Zelda because his critiques are So good! from nintendo
He did not give zelda a perfect 10

but heres his review ( ITS a non spoiler review btw )


*Game play - 9: *The Wii remote surprisingly simplifies the control scheme to something rather enjoyable for all fans. Basic controls are intuitive and never detract from the experience. Aiming mechanics may frustrate some in certain situations, and the lack of camera controls leads to a few issues. Controlling Wolf Link and Link on horseback is fun and refreshing. Game follows traditional Zelda model, but strays into some new territories and throws some wrenches into the common setup, with pleasant results. Wide array of weapons and unique game play mechanics to keep the game refreshing and entertaining.

*Graphics - 9*: The best looking game on Wii, though it doesn't quite come in the same league as PS3's launch titles and XBOX 360's "Gears of War" or "Oblivion". Still, the game is massive in scale and the world is just so vibrant and rich. Dungeons have very unique designs, and each area is simply breathtaking. Some animation issues, though a solid frame rate throughout the game. Overall, very impressive, and if you have component cables, enjoy the sharper visuals. Composite setup has some slight blurriness, but nothing horrible.

*Sound - 10*: Forget the live, orchestrated argument. Sound effects really hit home and are well suited. Voice work is great and will leave many lingering for full-blown vocal work in later installments. Soundtrack is just breathtaking, with a great mix of revamped classics and truly memorable new additions. Best score in the series, period.
*
Story - 10:* Oh man, this story kicks ass. Nintendo, thank you for growing up and giving us a story that is worthy of the game play that Zelda has boasted for over two decades. If Ocarina of Time was a revolution in Zelda game play, Twilight Princess is a revolution in Zelda storylines. Before this game is done, fan boys will be pissing their pants and message boards will be aflame with rabid fans going nuts over the plethora of twists and turns the game throws at you. Prepare to have your world of Zelda rocked.
*
Replay/Challenge/Fun - 10*: You can't play this game just once. Alright, maybe you can, but to fully enjoy this title, you're going to need to see and do everything, probably more than one time. There are plenty of side quests and minigames to keep you addicted for a long time, including the famed fishing. The difficulty is not at an insane level, but it is more difficult than previous outings, and it progresses nicely and fairly. Bottom line, you're going to have fun, and you're gong to be wowed. Get ready to say goodbye to life for awhile.

Final Score: 9.6 out of 10


----------



## Eyes Rutherford (Nov 13, 2006)

I can't wait to get my hands on this game! It's gonna own! First i'm gonna have to get a Wii first lol.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 14, 2006)

Argh, I just got spoiled badly. Someone on the Gamespot forums said what all the dungeons are and what bosses there are in those dungeons. There are 4 dungeons I really really like. One I dislike though, those kinda dungeons always give me problems XD

Oh well...I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 14, 2006)

I love water-themed dungeons.

*Remembers the Water Temple from OoT*  (joy)


----------



## Mizura (Nov 14, 2006)

Deep waters! Any Zoras yet? 

*watches* No Zoras. 



> Argh, I just got spoiled badly. Someone on the Gamespot forums said what all the dungeons are and what bosses there are in those dungeons.


Whoa, talk about massive spoiler.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to be suprised with the Zoras.  And where all the species are.  And what they look like.  (Oh, Gerudo girls, where art thou?  Or, what happened to them...)

If the Goron in the released screenshots is any indication, the Zoras should look fairly similar to those in OoT.  Though, perhaps not.  Since the Gorons looked the same in WW, but the Zoras became birds. >.<

Bah!  Damn this game and its potential!


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 14, 2006)

Oke, just don't go to the gamespot/gamefaq forums. I now know who the Twilight Princess is...really easy to figure out when you think about it. Hope the core of the story isn't figuring out who the Twilight Princess is...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah trolls are spoiling everything , I should of warned people.

Stay away from Gamefaqs/Gamespot if you want to be spoiler-free

cmon people you can do IT! its 5days away!


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 14, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> SP , Theres a forum ICON that helps put text under Spoiler Code.
> Next time read forum guidelines...
> 
> Those stupid spoilers were from the ign guy who kept leaking everything until Nintendo found out and shut his ass down.
> ...



Actully he is a nice guy. He did write that if you don't wanna see spoilers then just avoid this. I think its nice enough for him to tell us this stuff.

Okay so lets try this again. SPOILER! SPOILER! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



There are zoras in the game


 SPOILER! SPOILER!

No he was at the 5th dungeon.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 15, 2006)

I updated the First page with all the latest Zelda Reveiws and overall average thx to gamerankings.com! Zelda is ranked at a 98% so far ! lets hope it stays up really high like OoT did!


----------



## Hylian (Nov 15, 2006)

Soukou_no_Strain_03_[WinD](h264)
^ another review

10/10 

also zelda broke street dates on best buy and eb games


----------



## Volken (Nov 15, 2006)

Can't wait for this! The reviews are looking really good. I really want to see ign's reviews of the game.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Miyamoto's turn 
Part 5 , 120% zelda


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes thx 4th man , rep for you! i love reading these! 

the last 4 parts where very intresting and what they did with the game etc. very good reads.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a link to a 10-minute dungeon vid that contains >>> SPOILERS!!! <<<



Shows a dungeon and some new equips. Don't watch if you don't want to get spoiled. I warned you  The game looks really great, although not having the ability to freely control the camera like you could in Wind Waker is kind of annoying. Not that big of a problem though  Tomorrow I'll get Gears of War and that'll have to keep me busy 'till the 8th of December. Wiiiiiiii


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2006)

guess what? 1up reveiw is up and they gave it a PERFECT SCORE! 10/10!

*but unlike Ibiki has no scar across the face*


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

a perfect score?  *reads*


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

Omg omg omg omg...


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey did you guys see that new video preview on gametrailers. It shows a clip of Link screaming like he's going to become a super saiyan and then it shows a few zoras floating in the water. I keep replaying the part when Link screams.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 17, 2006)

this

^ gameinformer gives it *10*



> There really is no better introduction to a new console, or a better game for that matter, than Twilight Princess.



so basically they're saying its the greatest game ever


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 17, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> Hey did you guys see that new video preview on gametrailers. It shows a clip of Link screaming like he's going to become a super saiyan and then it shows a few zoras floating in the water. I keep replaying the part when Link screams.



your really fucking retarded

douchebag.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 18, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> your really fucking retarded
> 
> douchebag.



Whats your problem?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> Whats your problem?



HOW ABOUT FUCKING SPOILERS?
jezus christ, we told you to use the spoiler tag for spoilers

I cant believe that I got kicked out here and got warned for calling somebody a whiner while you can constantly post spoilers and some other guy harshly insulting people


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 18, 2006)

lollllll

bladeoftheimmortal seems to be an active member on 1up and he "reviewed" TP and gave it a 1 loll.



			
				BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> a 10 and giving an "unoriginal" FPS an 8.5. So, Ill give this as many 1s as i want. plus dumbasses are giving resistance low scores without even playing the damn thing, im just balancing it out. the world is built around order and symmetry.


QQ more imo

Glad to see GameInformer rating it so high and sorely disappointed in GameSpot's review.  It didn't have to be a 10, but wtf 8.8??


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> HOW ABOUT FUCKING SPOILERS?
> jezus christ, we told you to use the spoiler tag for spoilers
> 
> I cant believe that I got kicked out here and got warned for calling somebody a whiner while you can constantly post spoilers and some other guy harshly insulting people


I reported him.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2006)

well all i am off to play ZELDA TWP! first though im taking a shower .


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 19, 2006)

7hours gametime , berly entering the first dungeon

good grief

THE MUSIC IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2006)

The game is awesome so far.  Attack is a lot more fun than just pressing an attack button.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 19, 2006)

I HATE YOU ALL
i have the game, and it's just lying there laughing at me

i wish i got the wii, now i have to wait for the next shipment


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 19, 2006)

*waiting till 8th december*


----------



## Frieza (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow I am happy I have it. I am going to go play it now


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2006)

I need help with the game  (sad part it's in the begining)

wtf do you do with the cat? >.> I have it following me but after that im lost lmao.. it's probably cause my lack of sleep (I almost fell asleep playing loz)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2006)

god danmit! i cannot catch a blasted FISH! WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 19, 2006)

catch 2 fishes, easy noobs

wow , this game is blowing me away


BEST GAME EVER , this game is sooo.. sad too!


----------



## Volken (Nov 19, 2006)

Lol, I also don't know what to do with the cat.  It has followed me so far, but I can't get it inside the store or get the stupid man to notice the cat.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2006)

Also you can throw items with the Wii mote! they did not take that out. Even though it says on the A button "throw" you can actually just use the Wii mote and it will throw the items!


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Nov 19, 2006)

waiting until Monday to play Zelda. Just didnt feel like I was in a playing mood. I played Red Steel for a while though . Sundays are always icky especially when i stay up till 5am playing Wii Sports . Glad i went to walmart for midnight release.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 20, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> *waiting till 8th december*



I know how you feel...


----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

same here


----------



## SaiST (Nov 20, 2006)

I haven't even gotten to the 3rd dungeon yet, and I'm totally in love with this game.

My only complaints thus far:
Playing it on a HDTV with composite cables. Hurry the hell up with those component cables, Nintendo! >_<
It's not like the game is unbearable without it, but I *really* wish Nintendo would have found a way to implement the free camera from Wind Waker... But then, I've tried thinking of ways to make it work with the Wiimote+Nunchuck, and I've been unsuccessful thus far... >_>
But yeah, I love this game so much, I'm keeping my preorder for the GCN version. I'll have both, and they will be loved.

best zelda evarz lolo​


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 20, 2006)

I hate you all!

I wasted all of yesterday in a 12 hour WiiSports-fest with my peeps.  Now It's Monday, I'm at work, and I have yet to crack open my Zelda case!

(I hate myself)


----------



## Frieza (Nov 20, 2006)

You have to catch 2 fish. This part I spent an hour on. Cuz I didnt know how to fish. Anyways when it says fish on, you reel it in with nunchuck. When close tug again on remote. Very easy now that I understand. Drop the fish by pusshing B. The cat will take it from there.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2006)

Sai said:


> But yeah, I love this game so much, I'm keeping my preorder for the GCN version. I'll have both, and they will be loved.
> 
> best zelda evarz lolo


Yay.


----------



## Sean Bean (Nov 20, 2006)

The game can't be that good. It only got 8.8


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Sean Bean said:


> The game can't be that good. It only got 8.8





umm 

out of 18 reveiws one moronic person reveiws it under a A.. low and behold it was Jeff from Gamespot proabably one of the worst reveiwers i seen in years. not just because of the score he gave it but what he said in the reveiw does not match up what the other 17 reveiw sites say.

anyways i beat the first dugeon and since i just got back from class i am going back to play some more! bbl





Sai said:


> I haven't even gotten to the 3rd dungeon yet, and I'm totally in love with this game.
> 
> My only complaints thus far:
> Playing it on a HDTV with composite cables. Hurry the hell up with those component cables, Nintendo! >_<
> ...



I played ZElda on a 57 inch HDTV widescreen even though it does not look as good as my 27 inch when im using compisite cables its not that bad.  though i agree compent cables for bigger tv's looks nicer no doubt about it. Plus 16 by 9 is really sweet. also the nintendo store is apparently sold out atm of composite cables  

the camera is pretty well exepcailly first person view. i really never liked the free roaming camera idea i found it a nusience and this fixed camera has not gotten to be an issue yet . Plus i use Z targetting quite a bit whe n iwant to do some camera work or of course the first person view and moving the Wii remote to guide you in that veiw is pretty nice.


Really only complaint i have is the fact i hate lure fishing lol no bait = a pain in the ass for me lol.


well time to go play some more! i agree i think this tops my ooT and Majora's mask zeldas. I loved both of those and this does what they did but 10 times better and such an epic world :amazed


i will probably never play the GC verison i cannot see myself playing it on that controller i have become really good with the Wii mote and i am pulling off some nice stuff that i could never do on GC..


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Nov 20, 2006)

God I can't wait to play this game...when I get my Wii... >_>

Hopefully in a few days or next week.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 20, 2006)

3rd dungeon , All I have to say this dungeon makes the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



water temple 


look like a joke


holy shit the story is pretty scary...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Nov 20, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> 3rd dungeon , All I have to say this dungeon makes the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You saying that makes me want to play it even more!

I thought the Water Temple was tough but if you're saying that this is more tough...well, the more challenging, the better!


----------



## Dave (Nov 20, 2006)

i need help...

*Spoiler*: __ 



i dont know how to get in the guys house 
to get the sword for midna...the guy keeps hittin me....


----------



## Naruto-USA (Nov 20, 2006)

I just restored light to the 2nd village and it told me to go back to Ordon to see the Mayor cept there are rocks in the way back in. Im assuming I have to buy some bombs but im not sure.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 20, 2006)

Worse than the water temple? Aww man. I remember it taking me forever to finally figuring out that the last damn key was Under the platform thingy. =__=;;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

I have to do some goron thing atm and the guy keeps pushing me off the cliff


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2006)

I need help again .. 


what do I do after I save the 2 monkeys? im stuck in the place where theres two bridges but they get blown away by the air so I never get to get to the second one.  (am I even supposed to go there yet?)


----------



## Kwheeler (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't wait to play this game, been a hardcore Zelda fanboi since I was 5ish(Watching my mom play the Original Nintendo game, competing with the neighbors to see who could kill Ganon first)  

And on the Subject of the Wii, when would be a good time to go out looking for one (Buying my kid brother one for christmas), same with this game.  Or would that change depending on the store?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> I need help again ..
> 
> 
> what do I do after I save the 2 monkeys? im stuck in the place where theres two bridges but they get blown away by the air so I never get to get to the second one.  (am I even supposed to go there yet?)





there are more monkeys to save . in one room you have to use those enemies that turn into bombs and blow some stuff up to get farther. Overall you need more monkeys!  ( i had to get 4 at least to get to the one spot before the end boss)


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2006)

damn monkeys :shakfist

thanks for the help goku


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2006)

np man i am about to take a shower then go and get into death mountain before i go to bed hehe.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 21, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> i need help...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



sense , dig , on theright on the house, ull see it


man , seriously this game has far gone beyond my expectations. Im so sucked into the story , its very creepy and scary but I really want to know what happened.

Its massive beyond anything.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 21, 2006)

btw check out the Zelda timeline


Didnt know Eiji made OoT 2 split worlds..amazing




awsome theory btw. IT EXPLAINS alot and Makes alot of sense, I suggest you watch this before you complete TP

no spoilers btw, feel free to check it out.


----------



## Dave (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks for the help


----------



## Hylian (Nov 21, 2006)

pleaase NO spoilers here



			
				The_4th Himself said:
			
		

> Didnt know Eiji made OoT 2 split worlds..amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea it makes alittle sense, but isnt the minish cap link the same link
as the windwaker and the fourswords?

i thought ocarina of time was the first game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2006)

each game had a new link and fart expect some stuff to be leaked since the game is out in america and ppl need help.


OoT was said to be the first game b ack in 1998 but by 2005 it seems that its not anymore.


----------



## meenmu (Nov 21, 2006)

This is by far one of the most _phenomenal _games I have ever seen. Maybe it's just me though, but doesn't this game bear a striking resemblance (story wise) to Metroid Prime 2: Echoes? It has the light world/dark world, light cratures/dark creatures thing going on. Especially the part where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Zelda remenisces about the dark beasts invading Hyrule castle and slaughtering the guards; sort of like when the ing slaughter those GF troopers.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 21, 2006)

interesting I cant believe gamespot said , zelda doesnt bring anything new to the table!?

when clearly the 5th dungeon is a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



New breed of style dungeon





sigh , obviously they never finished the game.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 21, 2006)

meenmu said:


> This is by far one of the most _phenomenal _games I have ever seen. Maybe it's just me though, but doesn't this game bear a striking resemblance (story wise) to Metroid Prime 2: Echoes? It has the light world/dark world, light cratures/dark creatures thing going on. Especially the part where
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



yep , theres alot of metroid style ambient music

later in the game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2006)

4th please use the edit button please!!


@ holloy ichigo.

you do not need to fight him at all. go on the other side of the house ( wait till he gets passed his house ) and use your senses to find a dig spot and you get into the house.


----------



## Dave (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks........but now im stuck in...
*Spoiler*: __ 



the woods were you have to follow the monkey and he leads you to a room with a plaform
and on the plat form there are 4 rooms to each side of it.....the one he lead me to lead out side to a bridge
then the monkey cut the bridge
now im in another room and it leads nowere cause i need keys....help


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2006)

I need help finding the 4th monkey >.>


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG.  I got to play Zelda for the Wii today at my old campus' club office.  The controls....are actually comprehensive.  I was playing some part when you got some wind boomerang thing and they taught you how to use it there.  I'm glad the game worked kinda as a tutorial on how to use this thing.  Anyway it seems that I'm gonna be going there a bit more often so I can do some mooching and play the game with my own file .


----------



## kanda (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok First off I got a wii with zelda and so far it's good but Im having a problem and I hate to sound like an idiot but can someone help me? I'll give them rep. 

Ok well this what I need help with. where do I get the fishing rod from? I Talked to all the people in the game and well no luck.

I would really apreciate the help and Like I said I'll give you rep.

sorry to bother you all with such a dumb question.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 22, 2006)

You know one of the best thing about Zelda?  You can run and swing the sword at the same time.  It use to be, you would stop running everytime you hit the swing button.  Now, I can clear out a large patch of grass and never slow down (spin attack makes you stop ... so I won't mention it even though it clears alot of grass too)  

It's inane and simple... but I really like that change.

Also, the puzzles and new mechanics are unbelievable.  

Anyone else find that toddler in the Ordon village acts a little like Stewie from Family guy?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 22, 2006)

Jesus.. I have to say by far that the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



7th dungeon 


is the hardest, longest, AND 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Amazing





Im definitely gonna play this game again , after I finished it . From the start that is.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 22, 2006)

Few expansion items I've found (only spoilers if you haven't beaten the third dungeon):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Wallet (600 rupees): Give one golden bug to Agitha at Agitha's Castle, Castle Town.

Big Quiver (60 arrows): Win one STAR game in Castle Town.  I'm fairly sure it required the clawshot.

Extra bomb bag (you can carry two kinds of bombs): Zora throne room, drop down into the spring.  Bomb the rock you sent down to thaw the spring earlier.




Edit: I love how consistently huge the bosses are.   Somehow stabbing an eye is fatal, and I'm glad for it.


----------



## Kwheeler (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, because no matter how big a monster is, all its vital organs are contained inside the one vulnerable, bright, flashy spot.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Edit: I love how consistently huge the bosses are.   Somehow stabbing an eye is fatal, and I'm glad for it.


Some of the bosses have given me a "Shadow of the Colossus" feel, which is not bad at all.  I can't believe I've logged 25 some odd hours into the game already. O_o  Granted I'm one of those people who do side quests and just flat out "enjoy the scenery" with theses types of games, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2006)

Darknuts are awesome!!  Much, much harder to fight against than the Windwaker variety.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 23, 2006)

ya i am ab out 13 hours into the game on my way to the 3rd dugeon ( taking my time now since its the holidays) plus my Parents LOVE wii sports we been playing it the past 4 hours seriously. this is nuts lol.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm stuck at the part where I need to buy a wii to play this game.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2006)

I get the feeling that there are no 
*Spoiler*: __ 



magic spells or magic arrows


 in the game.  Maybe very late into the story... but nothing so far.

Been through 6 dungeons so far...  Gotta slow down, dammit!

As usual, I'm finding the sub-bosses (the item guarding ones) harder than the final ones.   The 5th one is especially vexing...  and the 6th is vexing but fun.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 24, 2006)

just finished the game

I hate finishing zelda games.... they make me cry.


Its *EPIC *

BUT sad...


FUCK , IM GONNA PLAY IT ALL OVER AGAIN.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

you finished the game? holy shit man i mean did you go outside at all ? lol how long did you all play the game so far?

and i doubt you got 100% of everything 4th


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 24, 2006)

I have found a HUGELY annoying bug.  It involved killing poes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a wolf attempting to kill a poe on the edge of an infinite drop.  I jumped to grab his soul, got it, but then fell off into nothingness.  I hear me howl off into the distance but I'm stuck in the middle of the poe death script.

Trouble is: I'M PRACTICALLY AT THE END OF A DUNGEON.  And it's annoying to reach the boss in this one.




So, when killing poes, watch out.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, that's a horrible glitch. Hopefully it's worked out for the GCN release.

What dungeon are you in, by the way?

Finished the game yesterday evenin'--around 9 or so. I've said that this is the best Zelda ever already, right?... Well, I don't care, I'm saying it again:

Best-Zelda-ever!​
Almost everything's there, the bosses have never been this fun to me, and the dungeon designs/difficulty of the puzzles are right about where I wanted them. It was just an outstanding experience from beginning* to end.

The final battle was simply incredible, and I hope Nintendo releases a proper soundtrack for this game *soon*.

* - "beginning", meaning, the first dungeon.  Game did start off kind of slow.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> I have found a HUGELY annoying bug.  It involved killing poes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Intresting what dugeon is this? first time i heard this on any of the sites i visit.


@sai 

how long did you play and did you get everything?

also they do have an OST, for nintendo power ppl they got the TWP Ost!


----------



## SaiST (Nov 24, 2006)

I clocked nearly 52 hours, but considering how many times I let the Wii idle, I'd say it was more like 45.

No, I didn't get everything; still many more heart containers to find, still have to get the rest of the Poes, and finish up the bug hunting--plenty more to do.

And I only see 5 tracks listed on that soundtrack for NP subscribers. It could be that they're only showing those specific 5 amongst many more, but I doubt it.

I'm waitin until it's ripped, then we'll know for sure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

Ah very neat i am at the zora stuff now so i will be afk for a little bit 


but glad you beat the game now clock in like 30 more hours to get everything!!!


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 24, 2006)

Sai said:


> Wow, that's a horrible glitch. Hopefully it's worked out for the GCN release.
> 
> What dungeon are you in, by the way?


Seventh?  Eighth?  Can't remember the numbers.

*Spoiler*: _For those who just want to be spoiled the dungeon name_ 



The City in the Sky





*Spoiler*: _For those who have beaten the game_ 



The City in the Sky.  A bit past 2/3 of the way through (past lots of double clawshoting) there's a poe just before the big key.  You walk out on a rope to get to it.  Bite out his soul, stand up --- Owoooooooooooooooor! -- fall back to Hyrule 'cause your over the edge and the game needs to be reset.

I like how the Wii resets... but damn that's annoying.  I should write into Nintendo or something.  The coders should have put in a break for that script after a certain amount of time.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 24, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you finished the game? holy shit man i mean did you go outside at all ? lol how long did you all play the game so far?
> 
> and i doubt you got 100% of everything 4th



52 hours no extras , yeah I went outside a bit.. 
the story is amazing period , I kept wanting to play to know Whats next!!!!


The 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sky temple 


 is pretty much that took me forever kinda thing , I loved the music for it. Pretty hypnotizing....


and Yeah Sai
Others who havent beaten it... DONT READ


*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck yea , the link vs ganon duel song was amazing




this game is so good , Im gonna play it all over again.
Sigh , zelda aftermath feelings... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

what dungeon are you in Goku?


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 25, 2006)

This game will definitely be harder on the Gamecube.  I can't imagine liking aiming with an analog stick anymore.


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

I feel so tempted to click those spoiler-tags...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 25, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> 52 hours no extras , yeah I went outside a bit..
> the story is amazing period , I kept wanting to play to know Whats next!!!!
> 
> 
> ...





Sounds like alot of fun i cannot wait to get that far.

i am close to the 3rd duegon 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i unfrozen all those zoras and what not and now have to collect those light peices.


 I would have been playing more but my Mom and her boy friend love Wii sports sooo i could not play it much lol. but she is gettign her own so thats cool.


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Nov 25, 2006)

I just beat the fifth dungeon today


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Arbiter's Grounds (fourth dungeon) is easily the most fun dungeon in any Zelda incarnation since the beginning. The Spinner adds so much enjoyment to an already fun game.




I've been doing a dungeon at a time as not to burn myself out. The early part of the game did nothing but frustrate me so I'm trying to go in small doses so I don't get pissed off.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 25, 2006)

I just beat the first dungeon, Im trying to go through the game clicking the C button non stop, theres so much to see.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm stuck at the part where you drive around through multiple towns looking for a damn Wii ; ; Oh well I have my instruction book for Zelda to read D:


----------



## Nexas (Nov 25, 2006)

I just got through the fourth dungeon and:

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the fuck was Ganondorf doing chained up in the Gerudo desert? I thought he was locked up in the Sacred Realm post OoT.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 25, 2006)

Nexas said:


> I just got through the fourth dungeon and:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Were assuming those are the same sages from OoT , in spirit form that is.
that exact scene was the ending of OoT Before he got banished to the sacred realm. He still got banished but killed one of them it seems. 

Dont know exactly , Im guessing thats the 2nd world ganondorf exists in.
OoT= creates 2 worlds , one in child link , one in adult link.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 26, 2006)

Aman said:


> I feel so tempted to click those spoiler-tags...



Yea same here 

I only just made it to the first dungeon. How many are there in total?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 26, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:


> YEa same here
> 
> I only just made it to the first dungeon. How many are there in total?



There are a toatal of 9 Named dugeons and i think there is a final dugeon that counts as well so thats roughly 10.


also there are aCRAP load of mini duegons. but it has been ocnfirmed that there are 9 named duegons.


i am on the 3rd.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 26, 2006)

#7 was my fav.  Gotta love the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



double clawshots




I feel like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Spider-man


 XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 26, 2006)

How long is the ending? right when you beat the final boss ? i normally time those things  i will this time around. OoT's was 8 mins and MM was 11


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2006)

I JUST began this game.

Im at the first dungeon and have to save the rest of the monkeys.

I beat the "monkey king"

or whatever he is already, and am at the second boss.

The two pihrana plants or something.

this game is awesome...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 26, 2006)

heh ryoshi is at it again. 

Use spoiler tags....moron


----------



## Kwheeler (Nov 26, 2006)

I really shouldnt have bought this game before I get the Wii, Ive memorized the manual, and the picture on the game-case is laughing at me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 27, 2006)

danmit stuck in the 3rd temple.  


great game so far! i love it


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 27, 2006)

Hooooooowah!  Got my face up on the wall at the Fishing Hole. 

That girl loves to flirt with you.  Too bad Nintendo didn't make an adult version of the game where Link can make his moves. :'(


----------



## Freija (Nov 27, 2006)

still 11 days until i get it..................I hate this horrible wait in sweden


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2006)

That sucks..^^^


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> danmit stuck in the 3rd temple.
> 
> 
> great game so far! i love it




What part you stuck at?

Im at arbiter's ground, I love sayin that word.......arbiter's....ground.....aaaaaaaaaaaaarbiter................................................


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So...  Was Midna an ancestor of the Gerudo?  The dialogue never really played that way with Ganon, but... all that talk of her clan and it's magic.  And she sort of looks like one at the end.

And she destroyed the mirror 'cause she knew Link and her couldn't stay apart after what happened and she knew they couldn't... mix?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 27, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



not quite , they didnt fall in love " stupid nintendo and thier teasers " probably at the most sentimental part... she would of said " Link..... I.... I'll miss you" ..very sad though , I love zelda endings. The urge for more! but still powerful ending overall > better than TWW and OoT. Because in this one, u see link go home.. the kids go home... colin with a shield/sword.. you know? world movement I guess.
Midna is just part of a race I guess , the " twili" , Ganon is Gerudo .


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Midna seemed to break the mirror after thinking about Link and "meeting again."  She seemed to feel strong enough in some capacity to want to break the bond since, as she put it, light and shadow can't mix (or be together, or whatever).  I interpreted it as love.  She was definitely sad that she had to sever the link.  (Pun!)

Link would hold her in his arms when she was hurt.  She's tenderly touch his face.  Little things like that.  It's nothing explicitly sexual, so I don't think it's out of place in the story and theme of the game, even if made by Nintendo.

And the way I took it, Hyrule would put criminals into the Twilight.  They all became the Twili after living there for generations.  Midna's clan were known for their strange magic in Hyrule.  (I've heard mention that 4 Swords mentions a nameless dark clan trapped in a mirror.)

I just wondered if they were Gerudo because they aren't present in TP.  They and the Kokiri are the only faction missing from OoT.  (I assumed the Kokiri just hid like the Deku Tree.  They evolved into the stupid things from WW, after all.)  The way they were described seemed to hint at the Gerudo.  I would have liked Nintendo to flesh that out a bit more.  Who the Twili were and where the Gerudo were.  (There was a desert still named after them after all!  When I got there, I was looking forward to being roughed up by the Desert Pirate women, but alas...  )

And it seemed to me that Link _left_ Ordon at the end.  That doofus rancher came to ask for help, then it pans over to Ilia who is watching him leave.

In my mind he's looking for a way to the Midna.   But I could be way off. 

Nintendo could have explained the Twilight a bit better.  Is it the Sacred Realm?  (ie. Dark World)  That place is supposed to be evil.  But the end of the game states that Twilight isn't evil, rather a necessary complement to the Light.  And earlier Midna says that the Twilight was twisted by Zant (via Ganon's powers).  So, that hints at it not being the realm Ganon already corrupted.  But he seemed to be trapped in Twilight... or perhaps he just had influence there 'cause the Twili's resentment of the Light (and in Zant's case, hatred) resonated with Ganon.

So many questions!  I need a follow up game as the same Link!  Like MM (but relevant) or that Wind Waker sequel.  (They can call it _The Legend of Midna_.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> What part you stuck at?
> 
> Im at arbiter's ground, I love sayin that word.......arbiter's....ground.....aaaaaaaaaaaaarbiter................................................



na i am past it.. well i am at the final boss in the 3rd duegon and he is MASSIVE!!!


----------



## Hylian (Nov 27, 2006)

^that third dungeon was hard..

i got stuck a few times, but i finnally beat it


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 27, 2006)

I wish you could refight the bosses in this game like you could in Majora's Mask. 

Water dungeon's always seem to be the hardest, puzzle-wise.  (Them and ice-based...)  It's the one I took the longest with.  (Along with the i...)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 27, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> I wish you could refight the bosses in this game like you could in Majora's Mask.



ya you can....



b y making another file


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like I used the temple of time to usurp the frist psot.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok i just beat the first temple but idk where im supposed to go now

please help


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2006)

Chaps said:


> Ok i just beat the first temple but idk where im supposed to go now
> 
> please help




*Spoiler*: __ 



I will assume you talked with that spirit again.

You're supposed to go where he tells you to go.  In this case, leave the forest to the north, and head west in Hyrule field and exit to the western province.  (It should be on you map, I think.)


----------



## Aman (Nov 28, 2006)

I clicked!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 28, 2006)

Aman said:


> I clicked!



bad bad bad bad mistake.


dont click that.. seriously.


----------



## Aman (Nov 28, 2006)

Too late, I'll just try to avoid this thread.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> bad bad bad bad mistake.
> 
> 
> dont click that.. seriously.


Bah, one look in the manual and you will see the same thing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Once Midna said she was cursed to look like that, I knew that figure was her.  Of course, I suspected it before that.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 28, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To dionysus


*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe ganon twisted the sacred realm into making the twilight realm. Not quite sure exactly. Im pretty sure the scene after the 4th dungeon was well put into the timeline theory ( OoT Adult link world, where link failed to exist ) sages sealed Ganon into that so called "sacred realm".

 If you remembered correctly the 3rd pre dungeon" Dark Link corruption " is where the light god explains to link how people could turn evil for power. The triforce is what ganon wanted , he eventually got it in OoT after link opened the Door of time /Master sword and fucked up the sacred realm. Yes actually you have good points , The Twili could perhaps be gerudo...she does look like one in the end. Yeah I did feel , that gerudo desert was a bit... empty? but that could mean , they were all banished like ganon , because remember they were theives like him. 

Not really , it shows link going back to the village I believe , with the carriage of kids. and link going back to his daily goat hearding routine  
but yeah , the ending gave NO hints or NO connection to TWW. this could mean... that the next zelda is a sequel or a prequel to TWW , or anything.
Still , Zelda TP leaves me urging for more , what zelda delivers delivered to me, Zelda Wii will be awsome... no doubt... but it wont the same as TP style since miyamoto clearly said that TP was the last of its kind?

Perhaps the whole zelda/link/ganon triforce fight will be put to rest and another more indepth story will evolve...clearly I hate nintendo because I cannot wait for ANOTHER ZELDA


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 28, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> I wish you could refight the bosses in this game like you could in Majora's Mask.


 
It would have been nice  




> Water dungeon's always seem to be the hardest, puzzle-wise. (Them and ice-based...) It's the one I took the longest with. (Along with the i...)


 
I find water/ice themed temples to be the most fun because they are most challenging (and sometimes frustrating >_>) 



I love the new feature that allows you to put rupees back for later if your wallet is full. No more wasted 50 and 100 rupees~


----------



## K-deps (Nov 28, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks got it 

hate those bugs so much!


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> To dionysus
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's part of my problem.  Did Hyrule banish people to the same place they did Ganon?  It wasn't clearly stated.  It was stated, however, that Twilight wasn't evil, just a complement to the Light and something that needs to exist.  Ganon, being trapped in the Sacred realm and ruling over it made it a prety evil place (as seen in ALttP).  I'll probably assume it's the Sacred Realm, even though it doesn't exactly jive properly.

The ambiguity of the ending allows me to interpret it as Link leaving Ordon.   The way it was shown:

Rancher dude comes.  Calls to Link, camera pans up like before and we expect him to come to the window.  Then it pans to Ilia who is watching Link.  Then it shows Link and it seems to me he's riding away.  (The terrain looks like it's leading away from Ordon, but I couldn't confirm this in game.)

Sequel anyone?  (Though, it better not be on the DS like Phantom Hourglass.)  Midna says "see you later" then destroys the mirror?  Whazzah?


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 28, 2006)

Now is it me or do most of the dungeons seem a bit too easy? Arbiter's ground was way to easy, and so was the boss. Oh Ganondorf looks sooooo cool. Is the snow peak place hard?


----------



## Hylian (Nov 28, 2006)

i just did the fishing minigame, and its soo cool

the nunchuck reeling thing is fun


----------



## K-deps (Nov 28, 2006)

I just beat the Fire Temple A.K.A. Goron Mines
and right before getting to the boss my sheild was burned fire bats
is there any way to get it back?


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 28, 2006)

Chaps said:


> I just beat the Fire Temple A.K.A. Goron Mines
> and right before getting to the boss my sheild was burned fire bats
> is there any way to get it back?



You didn't buy the hylian shield?


----------



## K-deps (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> You didn't buy the hylian shield?



where do u buy it?!!?


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2006)

Chaps said:


> where do u buy it?!!?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Malo Mart   ,


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 29, 2006)

Dio
theory discussion
Massive spoiler warning


*Spoiler*: __ 







the aftermath of ocarina of time, explains on how " some people " got hold of the sacred realm ( gerudo's most likely ) and the gods stepped in and banished them. The shadow things were used to create the twilight realm.





bam , Midna talks to link , right as they enter gerudo desert. She explains shes a desedent of those " the tribe " who were banished by the godesses. Bam? gerudos.
Thats why midna sorta looks gerudish at the end? and could explain why the gerudo desert is empty.

theory done?


----------



## Hylian (Nov 29, 2006)

i just had surgery, so i cant really leave my bed
so all i've been doing is playing zelda

this game is AWESOME, BEST ZELDA EVER


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2006)

Ya fart i agree with you compleately. and why am i not the first post in this thread  danm forums!!


i am at the 4th duegon got some items and i have to say this game blows OoT out of the water man. seriously.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 30, 2006)

> i am at the 4th duegon got some items and i have to say this game blows OoT out of the water man. seriously.


It's literally a combo of all the best Zelda games EVAR!

(Mostly OoT and LA)

Zelda has followed a pretty strong pattern since Link's Awakening.

-Prequest  3 dungeons
-Quest 7-ish dungeons


----------



## Hylian (Nov 30, 2006)

OMG temple of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*TIME*


 



			
				DeepThought said:
			
		

> Zelda has followed a pretty strong pattern since Link's Awakening.
> 
> -Prequest 3 dungeons
> -Quest 7-ish dungeons



yea the only zelda games that go by that are link to the past and ocarina of time which were considered the best zelda games 

and now twilight princess


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 30, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> OMG temple of
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



MM is highly underrated, I loved that game so much.... much better than WW imo


----------



## Hylian (Nov 30, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> MM is highly underrated, I loved that game so much.... much better than WW imo



same here, i really loved the game too 

they say it's because it only had 4 temples, but maybe if people actually took the time to do all those sidequests and stuff..

and stonetower temple= one of my favorite temples, but twilight princess
temples are definitely the best 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i just beat this ice-mansion temple which was really cool and unique, and im now in the TEMPLE OF TIME


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am like entering the ice place. i have to find some red fish and fish it up before i do anything i guess. i have to find that danm fish now 



but first i have to study so bbl!


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2006)

Ugh im so behind I just 
*Spoiler*: __ 



saved Midna from dying? And found the Master Sword and just reached Arbiters Ground(4th temple)


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 2, 2006)

Chaps said:


> Ugh im so behind I just
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



its not a race.

Enjoy single piece of it. Explore everything . Dont rush it.

Because there wont be another zelda for another 4years, but miyamoto was hinting this was the last zelda of its kind or zelda period.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

image miyamoto going "lol I quit gaming production"


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> its not a race.
> 
> Enjoy single piece of it. Explore everything . Dont rush it.
> 
> Because there wont be another zelda for another 4years, but miyamoto was hinting this was the last zelda of its kind or zelda period.



yea ur right its not

and about the last Zelda thing ur lying right


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, I would like to say, THIS GAME ROCKS!

Im kinda stuck though, it might sound kinda stupid for masters such as you guys which I admire, but i'm stuck...

Ok, so Im at the last twilight world right?

I gotta get past a bridge filled with oil, and it starts to burn up and come at me.

I experimented with the boxes around me to climb them and jump over or to stand on the edge of the bridge, but it hasn't worked...

How do I pass this part?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 2, 2006)

Chaps said:


> yea ur right its not
> 
> and about the last Zelda thing ur lying right




nope im not lying , Iwata/Miyamoto said this is the last zelda of this high calibur, iwata said " this will be the last zelda game , in its present form " .

This could also mean that the simple triforce saga could come to a end and a brand new story will come about.



Firstly, I think the final product really benefitted from the decision to extend the development time by an extra year. The sheer scale of this project meant that there wasn't a clear plan from the start, but in spite of this I feel that the Zelda development team achieved their true potential and demonstrated their astonishing ability by bringing all the elements of this game neatly together in one well-rounded package. I haven't had the chance to play the game through in its entirety yet, but I have been able to check all the individual pieces and can confidently say that the wealth of ideas and energy that has been put into this game really shines through. *Even with all the resources we have here at Nintendo, we could only make something like this once every few years. In fact, it might not be easy to do something like this again*, so I really want everyone to have a wonderful time playing this game.
- iwata

but I do remember iwata saying at E3 05 saying " Next generation Mario and Zelda are on thier way "

Mario Galaxy? not quite sure on Zelda though


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, I would like to say, THIS GAME ROCKS!
> 
> Im kinda stuck though, it might sound kinda stupid for masters such as you guys which I admire, but i'm stuck...
> 
> ...



To complete this you must get a box and push to the side of certain part of the bridge and jump off
hope that helps


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks alot!^^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 2, 2006)

They did not say that 4th.. Myiyamoto said that this would be his last Zelda game he is working on. ITs not the LAST zelda game of the franchise.


im at the 5th temple and DANM the this temple kicks alot of ass. I enjoy this game greatly, soo much better than OoT . 


i have 30 hours clocked into the game right now!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They did not say that 4th.. Myiyamoto said that this would be his last Zelda game he is working on. ITs not the LAST zelda game of the franchise.
> 
> 
> im at the 5th temple and DANM the this temple kicks alot of ass. I enjoy this game greatly, soo much better than OoT .
> ...



Wheres the source of miyamoto saying that? Miyamoto only now influences on games in development instead of working on them. That would really suck if miyamoto stops completely looking over zelda , even though eiji is still a great developer.


Yeah the 5th temple is like a new breed of dungeons in the zelda franchise.

God damn this game....I hate waiting for zelda games. They leave me crying for more.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2006)

The 4th temple sucks 
cant find those damn Poes
Ive only found 2 and now the scent tells me I have to go across the room with a chandalier in the middle

some help anyone?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

I haven't played in about a week, but last time I checked, I had 24 hours in and was on the middle of the 5th dungeon.  I don't think I'm speeding along since I've collected a gang load of hearts and topped out all the minigames so far. O_o


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 2, 2006)

> Iwata  	The game certainly does have that feeling about it. What do you think of the new Link, Miyamoto-san?
> Miyamoto 	The new Link is truly wonderful, isn't he? It won't be easy to make something as good as this again. Even by Nintendo standards, this is first-rate.
> Iwata 	Wow! (laughs)





> Aonuma  	But even so, in all honesty there were other things I wanted to do.
> Miyamoto 	I think what we did was enough, but even that didn't satisfy my desire to do more. If only I could change it just a little bit more... (laughs)
> Iwata 	I suppose that's what makes it Zelda.






i hope you are all keeping up with these interveiws. there very informative about zelda etc.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kai (Dec 2, 2006)

Noone should rush this unbelievably fantasic game for the Wii. The best in its series and the highest rated game for the Wii currently.

It's the longest Zelda game ever made, with at the _very least_ 70 hours of gameplay as said by Miyamoto.

There was tons of work making this game. Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 2, 2006)

i am space belive me i am  30 hours into the game and the sure vastness of this game is unbleilvable. even when i beat the game im going back to check everything , and i do mean everything. 

This game will surely get GOTY 2006 no doubt about it.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2006)

where are the minigames in the game?
I cant find them!!!!!


----------



## Volken (Dec 2, 2006)

So this is the last of Miyamoto's Zeldas? That'd be sad, because he's done such a good job with the franchaise so far.  

I'm only at twilight castle town before the water temple and I've already played 20+ hours. I take way too much time finding heart pieces, but it makes me feel like I achieved something when I find them


----------



## Hylian (Dec 2, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> miyamoto was hinting this was the last zelda of its kind or zelda period.



he said that a long time ago when the game was only coming out 
for gamecube

he said that it was the last zelda of it's kind because they were gonna 
make a wii zelda after it, which was supposed to be something very different *becuase of the controls*

this is not the last zelda, miyamoto's not leaving zelda, or anything


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Fianlly got the game...now I just need the system. =/


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 2, 2006)

Chaps said:


> The 4th temple sucks
> cant find those damn Poes
> Ive only found 2 and now the scent tells me I have to go across the room with a chandalier in the middle
> 
> some help anyone?



Ill give you a hint. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



There are holes in the middle of the chandaliers


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 3, 2006)

All this "ZOMG no more Zelda" talk.  As long as it remains one of their big sure cash cows, there will be Zelda games in some manner.

In fact, Phantom Hourglass has yet to be released, so there's one right there.

It could have been talk of controls.  (PH and Wii TP are new in that regard.)  Or story.  But I know Ninty will want this franchise to remain viable as a console maker.

Remember, businessmen talk a lot of smack.  And they change their minds too.



Chaps said:


> where are the minigames in the game?
> I cant find them!!!!!


Look around Castle Town (STAR game).  And the Fishing Hole area (rollgoal, canoeing, and... fishing).  And Lake Hylia (two flying games).  There may be some in other places, but not many more.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 3, 2006)

Man the 6th duegon is SOO AWESOME. danm this game blows all other zelda games out of the water and normally i do not say that because i hold LTTP and OoT in high regard but this game outshines them. Seriously the gameplay, the story, the items, the dugeons EVERYTHING. Man im loving this game soo much.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Man the 6th duegon is SOO AWESOME. danm this game blows all other zelda games out of the water and normally i do not say that because i hold LTTP and OoT in high regard but this game outshines them. Seriously the gameplay, the story, the items, the dugeons EVERYTHING. Man im loving this game soo much.


Do you like the game?


----------



## K-deps (Dec 3, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> Ill give you a hint.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



god im a retard for not noticing that
thanks


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 3, 2006)

Chaps said:


> god im a retard for not noticing that
> thanks



Your welcome.  Did you beat the dungeon yet?


----------



## Narutonewb (Dec 3, 2006)

So, anyone here encounter any game killers? If so, sucks to be you.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 3, 2006)

Narutonewb said:


> So, anyone here encounter any game killers? If so, sucks to be you.



Nope i heard some people complain about the game crashing or whatever at parts i am on my way to the 7th temple and nothing has happened to me at all.



also i do not notice any blurry textures what so ever although  im playing on SDTV and not an HDTV, but for the firts 3 hours i did play on an HDTV widescreen with composite connection and it did not look to bad. Then again im not much of a graphics whore as some people.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 4, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> Your welcome.  Did you beat the dungeon yet?



nope just looking for that last ghost
and im gonna do it on my own!!!


----------



## bhdsfjvclzxkfcpdskfp (Dec 4, 2006)

*4 Days Left*

There Is 4 Days Left Until The Uk Launch Of The Wii And The Legend Of Zelda:Twilight Princess, And I Just Can't Wait.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2006)

Does Link actually have a voice in this Legend of Zelda game? I'm kinda getting sick and tired of him always being quiet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 4, 2006)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Does Link actually have a voice in this Legend of Zelda game? I'm kinda getting sick and tired of him always being quiet.



No he does not have a voice and thats a good thing because it would ruin the game if he had one. 


Silent hero's rock. Gorden freemanm , chrono, etc.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 4, 2006)

Just a question, what are all the temples in the game? Like forest temple..etc.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 4, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Just a question, what are all the temples in the game? Like forest temple..etc.





*Spoiler*: _BIG SPOILERS_ 




Forest Temple
Goron Mines
Lakebed Temple
Arbiter's Grounds
Snowpeak Mansion
Temple of Time
City in the Sky
Palace of Twilight
Hyrule Castle


----------



## Corruption (Dec 4, 2006)

^_^Cool, thanks!


----------



## Hylian (Dec 4, 2006)

hey so is there any magic power in this game?

on the back of the box, it shows a magic meter. but i guess
maybe i just skipped it or something..


----------



## Corruption (Dec 4, 2006)

There should be one like in OoT.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Quick question...where in the time line does this take place? Before Windwaker or after? I'm guessing before but could someone tell me the exact point on where it continues from?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 4, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> Quick question...where in the time line does this take place? Before Windwaker or after? I'm guessing before but could someone tell me the exact point on where it continues from?



um really its hard to say where zeldas fall in line nintendo never gave an exact timeline on where things begeinn. It has been said that this game takes place decades after OoT and thats all we know.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 7, 2006)

ok the ending was great and kinda sad, but theres one part i dont get..


*Spoiler*: __ 



when zant breaks his own neck, ganondorf dies while he's impaled. but where did zant come from? i thought midna killed him

and why would ganondorf die if zant dies?


----------



## R3trograde (Dec 7, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> ok the ending was great and kinda sad, but theres one part i dont get..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I've heard several explanations...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 One idea is that the only reason Ganondorf could manifest in Hyrule was by using Zant as a sort of medium, and by Zant killing himself, Ganondorf loses his connection to Hyrule. Though I haven't played the game yet, that is how I understand it, and Wikipedia seems to agree with me (however much that's worth).


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Last Boss_ 



So, how was Ganondorf in this game? Was he alot more fun to fight than he was in Oot and WW, or not as good.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 8, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Last Boss_
> 
> 
> 
> So, how was Ganondorf in this game? Was he alot more fun to fight than he was in Oot and WW, or not as good.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Epic defined , way better than WW , More fun close to OoT but still amazing


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (Dec 8, 2006)

Guys I don't want to wade through all the pages but I have to ask.  Does anyone here know how to get around the major Zelda glitch?  The one where you save in the cannon room and quit and then you are stuck there for all eternity?  Cause I don't want to replay 25+ hours of zelda cause of the dang glitch.  If anyone knows how to get around this please PM me and let me know.  
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 9, 2006)

Gondar: King of Primates said:


> Guys I don't want to wade through all the pages but I have to ask.  Does anyone here know how to get around the major Zelda glitch?  The one where you save in the cannon room and quit and then you are stuck there for all eternity?  Cause I don't want to replay 25+ hours of zelda cause of the dang glitch.  If anyone knows how to get around this please PM me and let me know.
> Thanks in advance for any help.



damn you got that glitch? that really sucks....

Honestly , I dont know. You may want to search other zelda forums. Neogaf.com check out the general gaming section on zelda on the top , register and ask your question. Hopefully you may get a response.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 9, 2006)

Gondar: King of Primates said:


> Guys I don't want to wade through all the pages but I have to ask.  Does anyone here know how to get around the major Zelda glitch?  The one where you save in the cannon room and quit and then you are stuck there for all eternity?  Cause I don't want to replay 25+ hours of zelda cause of the dang glitch.  If anyone knows how to get around this please PM me and let me know.
> Thanks in advance for any help.



somebody notified nintendo about this, and they said that right now theres no way to fix the problem and that they're trying to fix it but for now u should start over



R3trograde said:


> I've heard several explanations...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



yea i'm pretty sure that's it


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (Dec 9, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> somebody notified nintendo about this, and they said that right now theres no way to fix the problem and that they're trying to fix it but for now u should start over



Just start over?  that would suck.  I already had to start over once due to hardware failure on the dang Wii.  Nintendo owes me a coke or something for all the crap they've put me through in the past month.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 9, 2006)

Gondar: King of Primates said:


> Just start over?  that would suck.  I already had to start over once due to hardware failure on the dang Wii.  Nintendo owes me a coke or something for all the crap they've put me through in the past month.



well maybe u can wait, nintendo might release an update online through
the wii that would fix it, but i don't know

i guess u should just start over since the update might take too long,
only be for future releases for the game, or they might not make one at all


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 9, 2006)

Heyz, I got a quick question (I think..) Is it possible to get the first heart piece, the one where you save the monkey and the kid, if you missed it? 

I think it should be in the purple mist area, but I'm not sure of the exact location, if it indeed still is there.

Anyone who can help me out?


----------



## Hylian (Dec 9, 2006)

Sesqoo said:


> Heyz, I got a quick question (I think..) Is it possible to get the first heart piece, the one where you save the monkey and the kid, if you missed it?
> 
> I think it should be in the purple mist area, but I'm not sure of the exact location, if it indeed still is there.
> 
> Anyone who can help me out?



yea u can get that. just..go back there


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2006)

I called the store today for the gamecube version. THREE Stores mind you. Every answer is. 

Me: Do you have the "New" zelda for *"Gamecube"* 
Them: Yes
Me: *Gamecube?*
Them: Yes
*Go there*
Me: Can i get zelda for gamecube?
Them: No, only for Wii at the moment. 

WTF? Hate them -_-.


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 9, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> yea u can get that. just..go back there



lovely, thx


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> um really its hard to say where zeldas fall in line nintendo never gave an exact timeline on where things begeinn. It has been said that this game takes place decades after OoT and thats all we know.



Ah thanks for that Goku.

I assumed before Windwaker however since Hyrule is flooded in that game. 



crazymtf said:


> I called the store today for the gamecube version. THREE Stores mind you. Every answer is.
> 
> Me: Do you have the "New" zelda for *"Gamecube"*
> Them: Yes
> ...



I'm guessing since Wii is so hard to get at the moment, they may still have 1 or 2 Wii versions left but since Gamecube has been out for a while and almost everyone has it, it's being sold like crazy.

Even though I don't have a Wii, it was almost just as hard to find Twilight Princess where I live, so I made sure I picked one up for the Wii. It was the last one there too. Now it sits on my desk collecting dust. =/


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2006)

Actually gamecube version isn't out yet, but these three places get stuff early and said they have it, but they thought i meant Wii version even though i said "Gamecube" Twice -_-


----------



## Hylian (Dec 9, 2006)

i heard the gamecube zelda's going to be available in the 13th


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Actually gamecube version isn't out yet, but these three places get stuff early and said they have it, but they thought i meant Wii version even though i said "Gamecube" Twice -_-



Oh...well then that just plainly sucks. =/

In time you'll get it though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i heard the gamecube zelda's going to be available in the 13th



At gamestops and such, at mine, about 11th or 12th.


----------



## no.1 Konoha Shinobi (Dec 11, 2006)

at the end of zelda did any one get the chance to save because when i went back in i was at the last point i saved and that was out side of the castle.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 11, 2006)

Nope , Its normal.

I guess its for the final boss replay value


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 11, 2006)

I finished Zelda over the weekend.  I loaned it to a friend so he can play until he gets a copy.  I'll be going back to do the mini-missions later.

Best part of the game:

*Spoiler*: _Major Spoiler_ 



Gannon dies on his feet.  How badass is that?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 11, 2006)

Best part of the game for me, or at least the first part that made me say "holy s**t"...

This cutscene, which is like the most f'd up video game cutscene I've seen since Metal Gear Solid 2...
Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2006)

^Lmao that was a cool/weird moment, but defiantly a "What the fuck" kind of thing


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2006)

Question

I just arrived at zora's domain, how the hell do I thaw them out?


----------



## Volken (Dec 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _hint_ 



 If you mean by what do you have to warp to Zora's domain, think of the names of temples *hint, not forest* you've gone to and their locations *hint, not Faron*, and what object there is hot enough to thaw out ice*hint, not trees*. 





*Spoiler*: _answer_ 



Warp the big rock that fell near Death mountain


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 11, 2006)

cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...
cant wait for the GC version.. want to play it SOO SOO bad...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 11, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> cant wait for the GC version.. want to it SOO SOO bad...
> cant wait for the GC version.. want to it SOO SOO bad...
> cant wait for the GC version.. want to it SOO SOO bad...
> cant wait for the GC version.. want to it SOO SOO bad...
> ...



I hope they only give 50,000 copies to stores across america. Everyone should have the Wii verison.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 11, 2006)

hey do u think maybe the twili made majora's mask?

in majoras mask, they said an ancient tribe made the mask, who were
then sealed away forever. and midna's mask kinda resembles it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> hey do u think maybe the twili made majora's mask?
> 
> in majoras mask, they said an ancient tribe made the mask, who were
> then sealed away forever. and midna's mask kinda resembles it



I wouldn't be suprised, hell people used to thinks she IS majora


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I hope they only give 50,000 copies to stores across america. Everyone should have the Wii verison.



Not everyone could pick one up yet, plus i like controls more for gamecube then Wii *I KNOW CRAZY< WOW* 

Anyway i got it, i FUCKING got it, it's love semi-god game.


----------



## Volken (Dec 12, 2006)

Has any OST for Twilight Princess come out yet? I know that there was one that Nintendo Power subscribers got but was that the real thing?


----------



## Hylian (Dec 12, 2006)

volken330 said:


> Has any OST for Twilight Princess come out yet? I know that there was one that Nintendo Power subscribers got but was that the real thing?





not yet, but this is closest thing i can find
(it has some spoilers though)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

Um i have the OoT Sound track, MM sound track, WindWaker Sound track and Zelda 1 sound track . i swear i uploaded them in this topic, if you ppl want i will do it again.


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 13, 2006)

Got the game yesterday, just beat the first temple and now I have to warp that bridge back into the Twillight zone, but so far, I love it <3 Too bad I can't play with it that much today, bleh


----------



## K-deps (Dec 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Um i have the OoT Sound track, MM sound track, WindWaker Sound track and Zelda 1 sound track . i swear i uploaded them in this topic, if you ppl want i will do it again.



If you can do that it would be awesome

btw

*Spoiler*: __ 



Snow Mansion ROCKS!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

god im in the water temple


(shudders at OOT's water temple)


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

Well i beat the first temple and gotta say the game is kickass  I like it alot so far, and the wolf part was a cool add-on. 5:25 minutes in and loving it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> god im in the water temple
> 
> 
> (shudders at OOT's water temple)



TWP water temple is not to bad, it is designed much better than OoT's and alot of fun. I think it only took me 2 hours to beat that temple maybe 3.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 13, 2006)

The final dungeon was ten times better than WindWaker.


*Spoiler*: __ 



WindWaker- Runup some stairs, defeat Gannon in exactly five seconds.
Twilight Princess- Run up better stairs, defeat better Gannon.




(new Avatar!)


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 13, 2006)

spoiler that asap ^


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 13, 2006)

"Holy crap they got Rupees in this one? SPOILER SPOILER!"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a question about the 7th dugeon im am stuck!



*Spoiler*: __ 



The dragon that flys through the Air how the hell do i beat him?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have a question about the 7th dugeon im am stuck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



you mean the sky temple boss?, you hookshot his tail when he passes by , then put the metal boots to slam his ass too the floor. then stage 2 appears , you glide through the circle plants and wait for him to breathe fire , get behind him and use the hookshot on his back ( note you use first person while on the plants ) during his period of throwing fire.

hope that helps


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

Up to temple two, almost 7 hours in. Gotta say from the art to the gameplay this game is so kickass. Not toping FF12 but defently top 10 games of the year. Anyway i'll come back when i finish more


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> ( note you use first person while on the plants )


You can use Z-targeting too.  That's what I did and it worked out great.




IMO Zelda blows almost any FF game out of the water.

 lvling up is not my idea of a fun time.

It's classic Adventure vs. RPG gamers.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah well Zelda, as much as i enjoy the story doesn't touch on FF 12's nor does it capture me into it's gameplay as much. But i'm not comparing the two, i love both and glad i finally own em


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah well Zelda, as much as i enjoy the story doesn't touch on FF 12's nor does it capture me into it's gameplay as much. But i'm not comparing the two, i love both and glad i finally own em



the story gets much " darker " later on than you think.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




thx i will try that when i get time. Wait is he the boss? the one where midnia tells you to wait till he has his sheild up thats where you have a chance.





Man i been using the Wii mote for aiming all this time then i decided to turn on the analog for aiming and WOW such a differance , i would never use the analog for aiming / turning its soo slow compared to the Wii mote.

plus throwing things with the Wii mote and using the num chuck for your cicular attack and swiping things down with your sword while moving = sooo much better than the GC one. ( i just got to play the GC one yesterday and today) i cannot go back to those controls for zelda.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




are you talking about the mini boss or the last boss?
mini boss = hookshot his shield


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> are you talking about the mini boss or the last boss?
> mini boss = hookshot his shield



ahhh it was the mini boss. thx i will do that then , do not know why i did not figure that out before *shrugs*


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

So far got the iron boots, my horse back, and ready to wrestles those fuckers. Played Wii for a hour yesterday and so glad i got gamecube version *Hugs* Kicks much to much ass


----------



## Kduff (Dec 14, 2006)

Just finished it.  The last fight was very cool.  Although a little too easy... but then again I didn't die on any of the bosses.  I think I've just gotten too good on Zelda.

For those of you who are saying this game is better than OoT, well, on a gameplay level, you're absolutely right.  But for some reason, OoT still stands out to me as the better game, for what reason I can't define.  Maybe it's just because OoT is a childhood memory I'll always have, and that feeling I get when I play it will never go away.  There's just something magical about that game to me.

I didn't like the plot as much as OoT.  Yes, it was more fleshed out, more mature, and overall better done, but I still feel that OoT's story is just more compelling.  Once again, it's just my opinion.  I felt a lot of this story was tacked on... (Seriously, major huge spoilers.  Don't blame me if you read this.) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



such as Zelda dying, and then poof, she's not dead.  She's in the castle.  

Also, Zant really got on my nerves.  After the Water Temple, when he throws the fused shadows out like they're garbage, he pulled up that part of his mask and looked really evil and intimidating.  Then you fight him in the Twilight Realm, and he's a stupid, bumbling dumbass.  That was just terrible character development, there's no arguing about it.  All of the game up to that point conveyed him as a badass... only to have him be some insane codger.  Plus, I would much rather had Ganon appear earlier on, seeing as he's a much more compelling antagonist.  Zant was a good antagonistic pawn until they ruined his characterization.

For some reason, I also felt less connected with this world than OoT's.  I realize there is less text, less characters, and less interaction, but for some reason, I still felt less involved in this Hyrule.  Don't ask me why, because I can't explain it.  EDIT:  I think I've thought of one of the reasons.  The fact that music plays such a small role in this game, yet such a large one in OoT.  I am a musician, and there's nothing that moves me more than music.  I realize that Link can sing in Wolf form, but only seven times in the whole game, at the Howling Stones.  This is a big reason OoT is more involving to me.  How many games have a fully playable musical instrument as an item?




Anyway, I still would give this game a 10/10.  It deserves every bit of that score.  It's a game that has countless replay value, it's a game that's complete.  But I can't get over the incomplete plot.

If anyone flames me for any of this, I'll neg rep your pants off.  Every point I make is my opinion, and it's based on reality.  I never said this game wasn't amazing, and near perfection.  I simply listed the ONLY problems I have with the game.

I decided I would also add my favorite aspects, just to balance out the negative connotation of the earlier parts.  The boss battles: they are amazing.  Zelda really shows what a boss battle should be.  Also, the minibosses are better than almost every other games' regular bosses.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Goron warrior in Goron Mines was definitely my favorite.  And as for the bosses, the Dragon in the Sky Temple really made Link out to be a badass.  It was something so over the top that it belonged in a Spider Man game.  My favorite dungeon was the Snow Ruins.  At first I wondered if it was a dungeon or not, because it had the coolest setup.


  Anyway, that's it for now.  I need sleep.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2006)

So far the game is a 9/10 for me, sometimes it gets a bit boring but i'm not even past the third castle so i played zelda before, i know i have to wait. But damn is this game kickass or what? I love it


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 14, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Just finished it.  The last fight was very cool.  Although a little too easy... but then again I didn't die on any of the bosses.  I think I've just gotten too good on Zelda.
> 
> For those of you who are saying this game is better than OoT, well, on a gameplay level, you're absolutely right.  But for some reason, OoT still stands out to me as the better game, for what reason I can't define.  Maybe it's just because OoT is a childhood memory I'll always have, and that feeling I get when I play it will never go away.  There's just something magical about that game to me.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



awsome , pretty much how I felt. Its a great game and somehow it felt kinda empty. Then again im like much older and I understand everything about a zelda game , Playing OoT as a child gave me " that magical feeling " that I cannot explain.  I know what your talking about , I think if link would to howl much more to achieve more things in the game Like Oot it would of been hell of alot better , " more interaction between the games"
Loved the game , cant wait for the next one.


----------



## no.1 Konoha Shinobi (Dec 15, 2006)

did you guys know that when your in wolf form you can stand next to the hawk or eagle grass and howl the tune and then it will fly down and say "im sorry for attacking you before blah blah blah i will have a look around the area for hidden items" then it flys around and the camera shows what it found.
i found a few hearts doing this so just letting you know if you dont already.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

^Damn didn't know that. 

And i skipped the creepy scene, damn!


----------



## Nexas (Dec 16, 2006)

Well just finished it a while. A little over 35 hours. Had 14 heart containers, all the bottles, and all the upgrades for the quiver and bomb bag. Figure I'll start a new game soon, and make it my "perfect" game. Quick question though. Does anyone know what you get for collecting all 60 poe souls.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

35 hours? Damn i'm already almost 16 hours and not even in the third temple


----------



## K-deps (Dec 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> 35 hours? Damn i'm already almost 16 hours and not even in the third temple



yea 35 hours?
can u tell me how many temples there are I wanna know if im almost done

Im at 50 hrs 7th temple 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(sky temple)


 and 15 heart containers


----------



## Volken (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, I'm at 30 hours and I haven't started the 3rd temple.  At this rate it should be a good 90 hours before I'm done.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2006)

Chaps there are 10 temples roughly.  I am at the same part you are ( about half way in) and i just hit 43 hours.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Chaps there are 10 temples roughly.  I am at the same part you are ( about half way in) and i just hit 43 hours.



Then youve gotten the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



double clawshot 


 right?

@volken 

you must be wastin time if you still havent started the 3rd temple yet




volken and goku
how many hearts?


----------



## Volken (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, I am. I spent way too much time on things like fishing and the star game to see if I could do it right now. Anyway, I currently have 7 hearts.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2006)

11 hearts. I did not do much side questing at all either really.

and about your temple question i am about to get it i am pretty confident i get it after the part that i am at right now.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 16, 2006)

Ahhhhhh, seems like it is a nice long game then. Satisfying. I've only just started so I have just started the forest temple.


----------



## ageofdarkness (Dec 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Um i have the OoT Sound track, MM sound track, WindWaker Sound track and Zelda 1 sound track . i swear i uploaded them in this topic, if you ppl want i will do it again.



Um, if you have time, could you please send those soundtracks my way? Thanks in advance  

My copy of TP for Wii has been collecting dust since November 17th because I'm still patiently waiting for my chance to buy the Wii. 

Oddly enough, I'm too lazy to get a copy of TP for GC. :amazed


----------



## Nexas (Dec 16, 2006)

Chaps said:


> yea 35 hours?
> can u tell me how many temples there are I wanna know if im almost done
> 
> Im at 50 hrs 7th temple
> ...



There are 9 dungeons in the game. Though I wouldn't really call the last one a dungeon on the account that its stupidly easy and short.

Well I just started a new game. Just finished the forest temple and I'm 3 hours in already. Going for everything this time. Even the poe souls which are a bitch to find.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, just got my new EGM yesterday. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess got straight 10's, making one of the few games in history to get the highest honor from the mag.

Finally, this game is getting the utmost respect it deserves from critics.


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Well, just got my new EGM yesterday. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess got straight 10's, making one of the few games in history to get the highest honor from the mag.
> 
> Finally, this game is getting the utmost respect it deserves from critics.


I don't think it deserves a 10... the graphics are pretty...gamecube... but they did design it for the cube. Anyways I beat the game in 82hours getting all upgrades playing. Sinker Lure, Frog lure, Giant wallet, 100 arrow quiver, all great fairies at the springs, 3rd bomb bag and X2 upgrade, and 45 heart pieces. It takes quite a while to get everything.

Also 60 poes nets you 200 rupees


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 16, 2006)

just bought the game today
going for the second dungeon en a few mins.

good game so far.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 16, 2006)

If you're all looking for a Twilight Princess OST, just go to http://www.mininova.org and search Zelda. I don't believe it's an unoffical soundtrack with everysingle song but it has some from Twilight Princess. Or so it says. Worth checking out if you all want to.

On a side note, I finally got Wii.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 17, 2006)

Onislayer123 said:


> I don't think it deserves a 10... the graphics are pretty...gamecube... but they did design it for the cube. Anyways I beat the game in 82hours getting all upgrades playing. Sinker Lure, Frog lure, Giant wallet, 100 arrow quiver, all great fairies at the springs, 3rd bomb bag and X2 upgrade, and 45 heart pieces. It takes quite a while to get everything.
> 
> Also 60 poes nets you 200 rupees



What is this X2 upgrade you speak of?


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 17, 2006)

25 points or more on the River Canoe game and you get X2 bomb capactiy


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 18, 2006)

Nexas said:


> Well just finished it a while. A little over 35 hours. Had 14 heart containers, all the bottles, and all the upgrades for the quiver and bomb bag. Figure I'll start a new game soon, and make it my "perfect" game. Quick question though. Does anyone know what you get for collecting all 60 poe souls.



If you nab all 60 poes, the guy will give you unlimited amount of rupees.  

Anyways I am about to fight the final boss and I am at 48 hours.  I got ALL the Heart Containers, all upgrades including the final wallet (holds 1000 rupees) which means I got all 24 bugs, the Magic Armor and have 37 poes right now, but will go back to complete that and The Cave of Ordeals.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 18, 2006)

going for the 5th temple i think.

pros so far:

- mailman = rule and win XD
- they toned down the low heart alarm (jesus christ that was hella annoying, mostly if you have a sound system)
- the draddle of death XD

cons so far:

- you spend half of the time figuring what the hell you're supposed to do.
- the camera is still bearable. you can't control the y-axis WTF?


----------



## K-deps (Dec 18, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> If you nab all 60 poes, the guy will give you unlimited amount of rupees.
> 
> Anyways I am about to fight the final boss and I am at 48 hours.  I got ALL the Heart Containers, all upgrades including the final wallet (holds 1000 rupees) which means I got all 24 bugs, the Magic Armor and have 37 poes right now, but will go back to complete that and The Cave of Ordeals.



how do u get the magic armor?
do u donate to the Gorons to make the Magic Armor price lower?


----------



## Draffut (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok, finally picked this up. (for the cube, till I get my grubby hands on a Wii)

Mostly good... but what is with the Vaugeness on what/where you have to go for everything.  I spent far to long tryign to figure out that first town, and alot of the things you had to do in order make very little logical sense....

Oh well, outside of the overworld crap, the actual furst two dungeons have impressed me 100%  Can't wait to continue.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 18, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> If you nab all 60 poes, the guy will give you unlimited amount of rupees.
> 
> Anyways I am about to fight the final boss and I am at 48 hours.  I got ALL the Heart Containers, all upgrades including the final wallet (holds 1000 rupees) which means I got all 24 bugs, the Magic Armor and have 37 poes right now, but will go back to complete that and The Cave of Ordeals.


OOO i only need 4 Heart pieces left then I got all of them

How do you get the Heart Piece On the huge cliff in Kakariko(sp?) village?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 18, 2006)

Chaps said:


> OOO i only need 4 Heart pieces left then I got all of them
> 
> How do you get the Heart Piece On the huge cliff in Kakariko(sp?) village?



if it is the one i'm thinking, you just use the boomerang.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 18, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> if it is the one i'm thinking, you just use the boomerang.



omg im stupid 
thanks


----------



## Hylian (Dec 18, 2006)

ok so in Oot, link's called the 'hero of time' 
and in WW, he's the 'hero of winds'

but how about in this game?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Dec 18, 2006)

^ Hero of Twilight? 

That's my guess... =/


----------



## Volken (Dec 18, 2006)

Hero of the Ranch!!

Seriously, probably something like Hero of Light, or something that's implies no twilight.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 18, 2006)

well he's called 'hero sent by the gods' or 'blue-eyed beast' in 
the game

i'm not sure about 'hero of twilight' since he actually REMOVES the twilight
from hyrule..


----------



## Volken (Dec 18, 2006)

It seems like every hero in these zelda games ends up being sent by the gods... Maybe the Wolf Hero? I'm just taking stabs in the dark...


----------



## K-deps (Dec 18, 2006)

Hero of the Light seems the most reasonable, and volken Wolf Hero?
eh dont think so 


and is it me or does the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Magic Armor suck (maybe just me and my low "rupeeness"


----------



## Hylian (Dec 18, 2006)

Chaps said:


> Hero of the Light seems the most reasonable, and volken Wolf Hero?
> eh dont think so
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



thats why when u get all the poes, u get INFINITE rupees


----------



## Ma-Duece (Dec 18, 2006)

Personally I thought that the ist two dungeons we very very easy. I mean I finished within an hour.


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 18, 2006)

60 poes doesn't give infinite rupees. The cat gives you 200 rupees whenever you have 0(infinite number of times)


----------



## K-deps (Dec 19, 2006)

Onislayer123 said:


> 60 poes doesn't give infinite rupees. The cat gives you 200 rupees whenever you have 0(infinite number of times)



  oh well that kinda sucks


----------



## Draffut (Dec 19, 2006)

Ma-Duece said:


> Personally I thought that the ist two dungeons we very very easy. I mean I finished within an hour.



I was impressed with the length of the first dungeon.  The first level of each game is traditionally very short in this series.  This one wasn't bad.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 19, 2006)

i'm starting the 6th dungeon i think...the last one was not that challenging... so far the most challenging for me was the 3rd... 

since it reminded me so much of the dreaded.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 water temple of OoT




not bothering so much on extras so far.


----------



## Ma-Duece (Dec 19, 2006)

It's not that bad, cause I know the games tend to pick up in pace after the ist few dungeons.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> i'm starting the 6th dungeon i think...the last one was not that challenging... so far the most challenging for me was the 3rd...
> 
> since it reminded me so much of the dreaded.
> 
> ...



Odd i found the water temple in TWP much easier than OoT's. To each his own i guess. The 4th temple was alot of fun, 5th was cool because of the item you get. 7th ( the one im in atm) is freaking great because of the item you get!


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Odd i found the water temple in TWP much easier than OoT's. To each his own i guess. The 4th temple was alot of fun, 5th was cool because of the item you get. 7th ( the one im in atm) is freaking great because of the item you get!



QFT. Water temple in oot was pure hell. I got lost so many times and didn't find the boss area for a fucking long ass time. This water temple is easy!


----------



## Kduff (Dec 20, 2006)

The magic armor is good for the Cave of Ordeals, that's about it.

I have yet to replay the game, seeing as how all I ever do is work anymore.  I haven't had a game I've played twice in a row this soon in a long time.


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 20, 2006)

The *magic armor is necessary *for the Cave of ordeals with a full 1000 rupees. Floor 49 is simply *not possible* without magic armor and a decent amount of rupees.Ok maybe not possilbe is a bit too much, but it would be fucking hard


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Odd i found the water temple in TWP much easier than OoT's. To each his own i guess. The 4th temple was alot of fun, 5th was cool because of the item you get. 7th ( the one im in atm) is freaking great because of the item you get!



i did not meant that the water temple in this one was harder than the one on Oot... just that when i got to the temple it *reminded* me of the one on Oot.

also when i said harder i meant that this is the one who gave the most trouble solving so far on this game 

not trying to sound rude, just felt mizzundastood  

going for the 7th temple now.

6th one was quite a bitch at the beginning since you have to almost guess what to do.... but once you figure it out.. is all gravy


----------



## Hylian (Dec 20, 2006)

Onislayer123 said:


> The *magic armor is necessary *for the Cave of ordeals with a full 1000 rupees. Floor 49 is simply *not possible* without magic armor and a decent amount of rupees.Ok maybe not possilbe is a bit too much, but it would be fucking hard



i beat the entire cave of ordeals without using the magic armor  

seriously, it would've helped alot, but i just forgot i had it..


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

Let me ask this question... For you people who obviously used the strategy guide.  If I wanted to replay the game and get as many of the extra items and mini-quests as possible, Are there any things I cannot revisit?
What I mean is, are there any "single chance" extras that I would not be able to get/do if I were to start searching near the end of the game?


----------



## K-deps (Dec 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Let me ask this question... For you people who obviously used the strategy guide.  If I wanted to replay the game and get as many of the extra items and mini-quests as possible, Are there any things I cannot revisit?
> What I mean is, are there any "single chance" extras that I would not be able to get/do if I were to start searching near the end of the game?



Ok first I didnt use a strategy guide and I doubt people here used one here.

And for the once chance thing, I dont think there is anything like that because if its something in a temple that you forgot you could just go back and grab it


----------



## Kduff (Dec 20, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i beat the entire cave of ordeals without using the magic armor
> 
> seriously, it would've helped alot, but i just forgot i had it..



Same here.   Although I did use two blue potions and a fairy.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



The last three knights are definitely fun and challenging.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Although I haven't used the Fairy's Tears yet.  What do they do?  I know they refill your health and give you an attack bonus, but how significant is the increase, and how long does it last?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2006)

2 temples to go!

Ya this is by far the best Zelda ever made period.


o also Gameimformer gave Zelda TWP a 10/10 and GOTY!!!!


----------



## Draffut (Dec 21, 2006)

Onislayer123 said:


> QFT. Water temple in oot was pure hell. I got lost so many times and didn't find the boss area for a fucking long ass time. This water temple is easy!



I had a harder time in the forest temple...  took me a solid 3 days to find that key outside of the temple up the tree.

I never got why everyone had so many problems with the water temple.  I breesed threw it without any issues.

In OoT that is.


----------



## Ma-Duece (Dec 21, 2006)

I hated the water temple, I just finished it but it took me longer than normal. I disoriented trying to get the boss key.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 21, 2006)

just completed the game... I think I ejaculated.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 21, 2006)

Man with No Name said:


> just completed the game... I think I ejaculated.



Happens to the best of us... At exactly what point did you climax?

*Spoiler*: _Endgame Spoilers_ 




1. When Gannon dies *standing up *with a sword through his chest.
2. When Midna destroys the mirror.
3. The credits


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 21, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Happens to the best of us... At exactly what point did you climax?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Endgame Spoilers_
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Endgame Spoilers_ 



1. SO BAD ASS!
2. Nuuuuuuuuuuuuu T_T
3. Pretty sweeet art the game got

plus the music on everything... the final duel (i owned ganon, i love to show off my skillz) and wtf midna is hotter than zelda >_>. plus the enemies and much more... gah.. 

... gonna play the game from the beginnin, i must! :amazed 



It was awesome T_______T


----------



## Kwheeler (Dec 22, 2006)

Ive been playing for 2 days now and I'm just getting into the 2nd dungeon.  Gotta say this game is the shit, and I can't wait to finish it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The first King Bulblin fight(on horseback), was the most fun I've had playing a video game in a long time.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm in the last place of the game (got all the heart pieces) and I have to say, it's awesome. The best 3D Zelda in my opinion. I can't decide if it's better or LttP or not so I just consider them equal.

Zelda:TP is *huge* and the dungeons are very well designed. Some of the puzzles are rather challenging, there are loads of minigames and optional stuff to do. I'm very satisfied with the game except for a few things:

- The difficulty. Seriously, this game is just way too easy. Why the enemies have to be so damn dumb and do so little damage? What's the point of making a game where you literally can't die.
- Music is a bit disappointing, a fair amount of average tracks.
- Twilight world seems like filler to me. I was hoping something along the lines of light/dark world in LttP but twilight world is just for HUNTING BUGS. Yeah, thanks but no thanks.
- For some reason, I don't like the new Castle Town that much.
- Even though there is tons of stuff to do, somehow I'm not completely satisfied with the optional stuff. It's just... I don't know. SOMETHING IS MISSING. 
- Master Sword is the best weapon in the game.
- The Story (well, I didn't expect much in the first place). I suppose it's the best Zelda story though.

Despite all that, Twilight Princess is an awesome game and it was well worth the money, and so was the Wii. I think Final Fantasy 12 is the best game released in 2006 but Twilight Princess is the second for sure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2006)

^ the master sword the best? no way man these new items are toping out the master sword. Well for me anyways lol.

The difficulty could have been harder correct but i think they just focused on how hard the duegons are. They made the puzzles in this one quite tricky.

Music was allright, nothing mind blowing but it fit the game well.

Castle town empty? umm i thought it was pretty full 


The story is the best in any zelda i seen and really deep / tragic at points.

Twilight world you forgot about the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Twilight palace 


 

I have yet to play FF12 so i cannot say which game is the best for 2006, but i have to agree with gameinformer ( they gave TWP GOTY!!!)


but ya great points and glad you liked the game 

So far this is the best zelda i played ever since LTTP/ GBA minish cap ( very great game) in terms of story and duegon layout etc.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 22, 2006)

Twilight Vs. Dark

Dark World- Link is a bunny.

Twilight World- Link is a wolf

need I say more?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Twilight world "bug hunt" only lasted for three dungeons.  After that, you can switch from Human to Wolf at will.  It adds a whole new dimension to gameplay.  "How do I figure out this puzzle? I already used all my tools... hmm... maybe my senses or digging will come in handy."


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 22, 2006)

> ^ the master sword the best? no way man these new items are toping out the master sword. Well for me anyways lol.


I meant the best sword, sorry for not being clear about it.



> Castle town empty? umm i thought it was pretty full


I have no idea what the word empty was doing there. I didn't mean it was empty at all. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Twilight palace



*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the shittiest dungeon anyway. I still think that Twilight World had so much potential but ended up being pretty boring. It looks awesome though. And even though twilight is supposed to be a really big threat for all of Hyrule, it doesn't seem like that because everyone's cheerful and the world doesn't really feel like it's in the brink of destruction.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Twilight world "bug hunt" only lasted for three dungeons. After that, you can switch from Human to Wolf at will. It adds a whole new dimension to gameplay. "How do I figure out this puzzle? I already used all my tools... hmm... maybe my senses or digging will come in handy."



*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't say anything about being a wolf, I just meant the Twilight World. Being a wolf is pretty awesome and it's a nice idea. I still prefer kid/adult in OoT and masks in MM though.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2006)

How do I get to the temple in the sky????

Im also trying to get LLias memory back too...


----------



## Shika-Chou (Dec 22, 2006)

Random thought: I wish Link would do that awesome stance when her puts his sword away in the sheath more often >_>


----------



## Hylian (Dec 22, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:


> Random thought: I wish Link would do that awesome stance when her puts his sword away in the sheath more often >_>



u know u can do that any time u kill certain enemies (like goblins)
and sheathe your sword right after


----------



## Kimimaro (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a question: is aiming hard to do in this game? 'Cause I'm getting it this Christmas, but I've tried the demo at the store, and IMO, it was really hard to do.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 22, 2006)

simple answer

No


Keep your distance to keep the " Point the Wiimote at the screen " from coming on.

Its flexible and nice.


No problems here.

Though , it does take a while to learn " i guess the learning curve " but once u get through the tutorials , you'll be pro.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2006)

and really you do not need to lift up your arm and point at the screen i simply have mine on my lap. Think of it as a mouse. This is very accurate and percise and quick. Much better than the dual analog setup , you will like it zan, it might take you a few mins to getting used to ( anything does really) but after a little bit you will be shooting things like a pro!


----------



## Shika-Chou (Dec 22, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> u know u can do that any time u kill certain enemies (like goblins)
> and sheathe your sword right after



yes but he rarely does it ;_;
does it only work after doing fancy combos?


----------



## Draffut (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok, I just finished the 4th Dungeon...... and was 156% disapointed.  It has to have been the worst dungeon I have ever witnessed in a Zelda.  With a cool looking, but VEYR limitedly useful item.  An atrociuously stupid boss.  and almost nothing leading up to it.  (The last 3 temples you had alot of prerequisite stuff to do in hte overworld)

I was fairly impressed with the strat of the game, someone please tell me this is the only dungeon this shitty....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2006)

How do I get to temple of air?


----------



## Kwheeler (Dec 24, 2006)

This game is kicking so much ass sor far. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My favorite things are the little hints of OoT you find throughout the game, especially when dealing with the OoT races.  Also I noticed that at the Zora River howling stone, the tune you howl is very similar to the Requiem of Spirit(i think, may have to go back and check.)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:


> yes but he rarely does it ;_;
> does it only work after doing fancy combos?



You mean the fancy sheating? I think he only does it after you finish a enemy and then directly sheat


Well I finally got out of the water temple and got mah 
*Spoiler*: __ 



master sword


, I must say, I creamed my pants when I heard zelda's song thingy, or was it saria's song or whatever


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2006)

HOW THE HECK DO I GET TO TEMPLE IN SKY?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

There is a thing called gamefuckingfaqs.com

And fishing barely works here, I start, hold a im aiming at the screen then I pull my mote back like you have to but it wont move I have to turn it in circles while its up before the line goes up, this is also a HUGE problem when I actually catch a fish as my wiimote refuses to registrat my mote being up so all my fish escape, it worked perfectly when I tried it at a gameconvention


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 25, 2006)

well i finished the game yesterday and i must say.....

i haven't been dissapointed in my life in such a long time.


*Spoiler*: _damn lazy nintendo_ 



*GANON??????* i just can;t believe it.... i was suspecting it since the 4th temple, but "i said c'mon... we got zant here........... there's still hope that nintendo MIGHT try something new with the zelda franchise"  but guess i was hoping too much... 

too much hype on zant... and they pussified him by the time you fight him..... just to make ganon (who can take a hint on what death is) steal his thunder... 

after the water temple i was rooting for zant... since he reeked uberness..... but after the 4th and watching ganon again.... the game lost its charm.... and i just finished it, just to get my moneys worth...

like always nintendo overstimates things like hyping 60+ hours on main quest WITHOUT extras..... when i finished it in barely 40 (36 to be exact)

this further proves to me, how ppl go blind and goo goo over the same games over and over and over again...... just because it is zelda


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2006)

That sucks....^^^

Now I know who I battle in the end... geez...


----------



## Draffut (Dec 25, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> That sucks....^^^
> 
> Now I know who I battle in the end... geez...



Kami put it in spoiler tags for a reason...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah this game sucks balls


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> well i finished the game yesterday and i must say.....
> 
> i haven't been dissapointed in my life in such a long time.
> 
> ...




I been following TWP ever since 2004 and honestly if you did not know this then thats pretty sad. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This zelda for fully based on Story and Decades after OoT ( hyrule B in terms of story line if you watched the gamevideos.com thing) and ever since the desert temple and how they explained what they did( the sages ) it was not really hard to predict.

Story wise Gannon was needed , expecially the time frame they where going with.

plus 60 hours first time play through i am pretty sure they where not telling us "zelda elite" cannot beat it until that timeline. MY friend who never played a zelda game took 55 hours to beat the main story with no side quests, it flows from player to player.


and even though you will not say it , this is by far the best zelda game ever made and nintendo did prove that flawlessly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2006)

God snowpeak ruins was irritating >_>; 


Ball and chain = god and sex


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 25, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:


> well i finished the game yesterday and i must say.....
> 
> i haven't been dissapointed in my life in such a long time.
> 
> ...





Hahahahaha No

this story is by far the best for any Zelda game since MM. ( My favorite )

If you knew that this story takes place after OoT ( Spiritual sequel ) then it Fits PERFECTLY , and knowing the scene after the 4th dungeon is what happens during " At the end of OOT " You'll expect it.

Im glad it went this way.
Too Perfect

But i'll say this , TWP remains one of the best games ever created , but it does not take the glory of OoT Whatsoever. That magic that OoT put out remains untouched.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2006)

Question, on gamefaqs they mentioned a abandoned village, where is it? (need to go there for my last sword skill)


----------



## Hylian (Dec 25, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Question, on gamefaqs they mentioned a abandoned village, where is it? (need to go there for my last sword skill)



i think its somewhere north of the bridge of eldin..

theres a rock slide somewhere in a wall, and a goron's there who will
clear the path for you


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i think its somewhere north of the bridge of eldin..
> 
> theres a rock slide somewhere in a wall, and a goron's there who will
> clear the path for you



Is it that one that wants hot springwater? o_o


If not, il go look

oh yeh, even so can you bring him the water before it cools down or do you need to fix the bridge first?

and I need no goron I got ball on chain


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

I finnaly beat the game roughly 45 hours i played. Overall the game was well designed this game is like a Love letter from OoT . This is also very cinematic game as welll. IS it the best zelda? i would say yes and it blows away all the other 3d zeldas thats for sure. How the story is in this game and dugeons how they where designed is pretty much flawless.

O ya do not read this next spoiler tag , if you do you will be highly spoiled.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Midnia transforming into her  trueself was funny. Link was in shock and she goes " what am i so beautiful you have no words left?" something along those lines,made me laugh for about a min or so.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Is it that one that wants hot springwater? o_o
> 
> 
> If not, il go look
> ...



You have to go to Karakiko Village and talk to the big cheif goron
then he goes and takes down the rocks

you need to go to the hidden village to talk to someone


----------



## Draffut (Dec 26, 2006)

IS there any reason the 5th level's miniboss is tougher then any of the first 5 level's main bosses?  He just schooled me left and right for a long time...

Then i killed that levels boss any only got hit once....

I thoguht they learned not to do that crap in the Water temple from OoT....

Also,I just started temple 6...

havn;t even met the mini-boss and I already got the big key... did I skip something?


----------



## Hellcrow (Dec 26, 2006)

Draffut said:


> IS there any reason the 5th level's miniboss is tougher then any of the first 5 level's main bosses?  He just schooled me left and right for a long time...
> 
> Then i killed that levels boss any only got hit once....
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The miniboss is the black knight guarding the temple item. And yes, the miniboss in temple 5 also smoked me. It spoiled my first fairy. Still, I have no idea how to take it out without sacrificing a bunch of hearts.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Hellcrow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The miniboss is the black knight guarding the temple item. And yes, the miniboss in temple 5 also smoked me. It spoiled my first fairy. Still, I have no idea how to take it out without sacrificing a bunch of hearts.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy with the ball and chain?


----------



## Hylian (Dec 27, 2006)

Draffut said:


> IS there any reason the 5th level's miniboss is tougher then any of the first 5 level's main bosses?  He just schooled me left and right for a long time...



that miniboss was kinda tough in that it did alot of damage, but it
was kinda short..

enemies like that need to be regular enemies to make the 
game harder


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 27, 2006)

We need a Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess: Master Quest


----------



## Hinata Hyuga. (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm getting my Wii and Legend Of Zelda Twlight Princess game soon so if anyone can give me and tips for when i start out the game plz


----------



## Draffut (Dec 27, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> that miniboss was kinda tough in that it did alot of damage, but it
> was kinda short..
> 
> enemies like that need to be regular enemies to make the
> game harder



The game is easy anyhow.  I havn't found a dungeon (in the first 7) that is even close to the Forest, Shadow, or Spirit temples in OoT as fas as difficulty is concerned.

Every heart piece I have found so far (39, just finishing the 7th dungeon) have been very, very, veyr easy to locate.  What happened to the well hidden, using your brain to figure out, heart pieces from previous games.  the only one close to this has been the block sliding puzzle.  Everytime I have gone out of my way to find an out-of-the-way chest, that proves difficult to reach, it just has rupees in it.  What is up with that, a major let down, since I always have full bags and money anyhow.

The first few dungeons were interesting.  But nothing except for the 7th one has proven very interesting and new.  all the others are very overdone and repetitive.

Then a miniboss who can only be hurt if you take damage from him (the 5th level's)  Makign it next to impossible to drop him with the the 3 heart startover amount.

Collection quests are rediculous.  you get one thing early, and one final item.  no internediate rewards to keep you interested.  Other sidequests and games are severly lacking.

The world is alot bigger then OoT, with only 1/2 the shit to do.  makes it end up just feelign very empty.  I remember scavenging every inch of otehr Zelda games for hidden things.  This one, I have regions that I barely even visit.

This game had alot of potential, and I was excited at the start.  Now it is failing on almst every count.  I am already on the 7th level, so I am goign to finish it.  But this is far from a stellar, or very good, game.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 27, 2006)

> The game is easy anyhow.  I havn't found a dungeon (in the first 7) that is even close to the Forest, Shadow, or Spirit temples in OoT as fas as difficulty is concerned.



if you play the shadow/spirit temple now, its not much harder than TP temples. maybe its because we played it when we were young. i have a
friend whos new to zelda and has this game, and he's been stuck in the 4th 
temple for almost a month



> Every heart piece I have found so far (39, just finishing the 7th dungeon) have been very, very, veyr easy to locate.  What happened to the well hidden, using your brain to figure out, heart pieces from previous games.  the only one close to this has been the block sliding puzzle.



yea the heart pieces might not be that hard to find, but thats why theres alot of them (5 pieces for a container)



> The first few dungeons were interesting.  But nothing except for the 7th one has proven very interesting and new.  all the others are very overdone and repetitive.



*Spoiler*: __ 



i thought the snowpeak mansion level was amazing, and going to the temple of time was really cool (especially if u played OoT) 






> Then a miniboss who can only be hurt if you take damage from him (the 5th level's)  Makign it next to impossible to drop him with the the 3 heart startover amount.


you're supposed to avoid his attacks by using the clawshot at the ceiling..



> Collection quests are rediculous.  you get one thing early, and one final item.  no internediate rewards to keep you interested.  Other sidequests and games are severly lacking.



*Spoiler*: __ 



u get ALOT of rupees while doing the bug quest, and u get fairies tears in the middle of the poe quest.
and the fishing game is severly lacking?






> The world is alot bigger then OoT, with only 1/2 the shit to do.  makes it end up just feelign very empty.  I remember scavenging every inch of otehr Zelda games for hidden things.  This one, I have regions that I barely even visit.


i know theres alot of rocks to explode, secret holes, golden bugs, pieces of
hearts, secret caves in the field. maybe OoT has more, but i cant really remember well what i did there since it was so long ago. maybe u couldnt 
explore everything in this field because its just too big, and you're in epona most of the time, so u might skip things


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Then a miniboss who can only be hurt if you take damage from him (the 5th level's)  Makign it next to impossible to drop him with the the 3 heart startover amount.



No its just you that suck, I didn't get hit by him even once


----------



## Draffut (Dec 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> No its just you that suck, I didn't get hit by him even once



Care to elaborate how you pulled this off.  I have managed to beat everythign else in the game without getting hit more then twice, but I dont see how to pull it off with him.

Or are you just mad you like a sub-par game, and feel the need to insult me?



Kyubi no Fart said:


> if you play the shadow/spirit temple now, its not much harder than TP temples. maybe its because we played it when we were young. i have a
> friend whos new to zelda and has this game, and he's been stuck in the 4th
> temple for almost a month



Thats becuase now I have those temples memorized.  And my little brother back home is blowing threw this game right now, with as little difficulty as I am.



> yea the heart pieces might not be that hard to find, but thats why theres alot of them (5 pieces for a container)



I would rather have 36 fun to aquire heart pieces, then 45 ones that the game might as well have just given to me.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I spent the first 5 minutes dodging his attacks by rolling under him, and he never threw his hammer.

Then I would hookshot, it would hit me mid way, then he would throw it, and I would hit him back...

At once point, i walked into a corner.  he walked near me, and stood just out of his hammers range, spinning it constantly.  I left the game, unpaused, and came back 20 minutes later to see him still standing there, spining, wihtout attacking.

Thats what I call either a shitty boss, shitty AI, or both.

Atleast your got an interesting item, as opposed to that crappy ass spinner.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You get severe amounts of money just from walking around and doing the dungeons.  If you need the extra money from the bugs, somethign is wrong.  Go look at skulltula's for a decnt example.  you got different items for the first 10 incriments.  none of it was that incredible, but you actually felt like you were progressing, not "Oh, here's anouther one.... oh... anouther one......"  hense the repetitiveness. 

Poe quest, you get 2 things, the entire time.  that is rediculous.

What happened to the sidequests like, bomb-chu's, archery, horseback, the ice arrow dungeon, puzzle box game, mask game.  Not that I want This game to copy OoT Directly.  But offering more then "Get bugs, get poes, do this crappy trapese game"  would be nice.

Oh wait, I forgot about the goat herding thing, that atleast had some entertainment value to it.



> i know theres alot of rocks to explode, secret holes, golden bugs, pieces of
> hearts, secret caves in the field. maybe OoT has more, but i cant really remember well what i did there since it was so long ago. maybe u couldnt
> explore everything in this field because its just too big, and you're in epona most of the time, so u might skip things



I didn;t even bring up the fact that you dont get the horse call until late, late in the game, which is a huge pain in the ass.

The problem is almost all of these holes, have just a rupee in them.  you go, hunt it down, do all this work.  and you get an Orange rupee.  What a let down.  In any given region, you have a massive area to explore.  like 2 bugs, a couple poes, and a heart piece that if you miss, you head is halfway up your butt...  wow...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Care to elaborate how you pulled this off.  I have managed to beat everythign else in the game without getting hit more then twice, but I dont see how to pull it off with him.
> 
> Or are you just mad you like a sub-par game, and feel the need to insult me?



I give zelda a 7.5/10  


and not to mention that I never really played any of the zelda games before


----------



## Draffut (Dec 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I give zelda a 7.5/10
> 
> 
> and not to mention that I never really played any of the zelda games before



Still didn't explain how I "suck", conciderign I walked all over every other boss so far in the game.  A crappily planned and programmed boss does not mean much.

Atleast Shadow Link in OoT was hard, but you could understand it.  just the entire way the lizard was programmed sucked.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Still didn't explain how I "suck", conciderign I walked all over every other boss so far in the game.  A crappily planned and programmed boss does not mean much.
> 
> Atleast Shadow Link in OoT was hard, but you could understand it.  just the entire way the lizard was programmed sucked.



not really, like I said, I beat him without any problems, its just you


----------



## Hylian (Dec 27, 2006)

> I didn;t even bring up the fact that you dont get the horse call until late, late in the game, which is a huge pain in the ass.


u get the horse at the begining of the game. then u loose it for a while, and
keep it permanently after the first level..


----------



## Draffut (Dec 27, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> u get the horse at the begining of the game. then u loose it for a while, and
> keep it permanently after the first level..



Having to hunt down those reeds everytime you need your horse is an unnessisary pain in the ass.  You chould have gotten the horse call around level 4, either before or after it.

I got so used to running around everywhere in wolf form, I dont even use the horse call now that I have it.


----------



## Hellcrow (Dec 28, 2006)

This game is very main quest focused. Shame the sidequests suck in general compared to OOT and MM. I loved the sidequests in MM...

Overall, I am a bit dissapointed, but it was still a good experience. The dungeons where good, but the bosses where way to easy. When I think about it, the game would have been better with some more challenge and better sidequests.
8/10

Pluss for nice plot, good dungeons and main quest. Minus for lacking replay value.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2006)

Draffut said:


> Having to hunt down those reeds everytime you need your horse is an unnessisary pain in the ass.  You chould have gotten the horse call around level 4, either before or after it.
> 
> I got so used to running around everywhere in wolf form, I dont even use the horse call now that I have it.




Speaking about horses, what did you guys name your horse?

Or did you leave it as Epona


----------



## Gunners (Dec 28, 2006)

Why did people find shadow link in Oot hard. I think I whooped his ass with little difficulty, I remember smacking him with some hammer.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

who here finds link should be female?

I mean look at her >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

The bosses might have been easy in this game but they where huge and epic. really this gaem was truely focused on its duegons more than any zelda game i seen.


My favorite is a 3 way tie from the 4th dugon, 7th or the 5th. O that goes for the bosses to.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

How you mean epic? Its not like they were HUGE, most of the time I was "meh is this it? a overgrown skeleton?"


----------



## Hylian (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> How you mean epic? Its not like they were HUGE, most of the time I was "meh is this it? a overgrown skeleton?"



what? the bosses were HUGE


*Spoiler*: __ 



especially the lakebed temple one


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

The biggest disapointment was the skeleton I heard about how HUGEEEE he is and how you have to ride rails(with spinner) 

Then I get this crappy flying head? >_>;

He was big

not huge


----------



## ageofdarkness (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> How you mean epic? Its not like they were HUGE, most of the time I was "meh is this it? a overgrown skeleton?"
> 
> The biggest disapointment was the skeleton I heard about how HUGEEEE he is and how you have to ride rails(with spinner)
> 
> ...



So does that mean you expected every boss or at least that skeleton boss in TP to be as "huge" as Twinmold from MM?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

ageofdarkness said:


> So does that mean you expected every boss or at least that skeleton boss in TP to be as "huge" as Twinmold from MM?



What is this twinmold you speak of


----------



## ageofdarkness (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What is this twinmold you speak of



Ah, sorry I didn't realize you never played a Zelda game before until I read one of your most recent posts in this thread.

Twinmold is the 4th dungeon boss from the Zelda game Majora's Mask. In terms of size, Twinmold is the most massive Zelda boss ever. To get a feel of their size:

Um? What just happened?

Um? What just happened?
*Skip the first 2 minutes 15 seconds in this video*

So yeah, did you expect a boss as "huge" as Twinmold?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Meeeh still too small to make a impression on me D:


Epic bosses are bosses from for example painkiller


----------



## Kwheeler (Dec 28, 2006)

I've just beaten the Snowpeak dungeon, and so far I've been loving this game.  Though that may just be beacuse I'm a diehard Zelda fanboy, I especially enjoy the little hints of OoT in this game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

ageofdarkness said:


> So does that mean you expected every boss or at least that skeleton boss in TP to be as "huge" as Twinmold from MM?



Ah twinmold was great in MM. 

plus if you beat TWP allready 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Zant in the one part of his fight is FREAKING HUGE! ( about the size of twinmold i have to say)





@kwheeler 

glad your liking the game. Ya there are quite a bit of OoT hints in there.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 28, 2006)

Now that it has passed days since I beated the game


*Spoiler*: _._ 



There should been more harder bosses... and I wish ya could kill the bosses all over again as in MM. Althou it would been sweet if the mini-games from OoT/MM would have had a comeback, only more harder or/and bigger. 

Also another thing I was "missing" was the ability to maybe look dif after you beated the game. Like in WW you could keep ya original cloths. Maybe the bosses could give double as much dmg and/or have double as much health?

But still, a great game.


----------



## syrup (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok well i don't know if this was explained in this thread but i don't want to read as basically just started the game. Anyways I just got past the first light dude where menda pulls you back into the twilight after you get shield and sword. But i thought i was already in twilight land as was dog and everyone was gone adn so on. Anyways i was wondering if someone could explain what is going on without spoiling, in otherwords what has happened so far. Is twilight hyrule just future hyrule and you go back and fourth in time?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2006)

syrup said:


> Ok well i don't know if this was explained in this thread but i don't want to read as basically just started the game. Anyways I just got past the first light dude where menda pulls you back into the twilight after you get shield and sword. But i thought i was already in twilight land as was dog and everyone was gone adn so on. Anyways i was wondering if someone could explain what is going on without spoiling, in otherwords what has happened so far. Is twilight hyrule just future hyrule and you go back and fourth in time?



No hyrule is just turned into a twilight version of itself, there is no timetravel in this game


----------



## Draffut (Dec 29, 2006)

gunners said:


> Why did people find shadow link in Oot hard. I think I whooped his ass with little difficulty, I remember smacking him with some hammer.



I used hammer, and he would just dodge and counter attack it.  Never got that strat.

Only "easy" way I found to take him down was with the Biggoron Sword and Din's Fire.  Which most people dont have at that point in the game, unless they mad sidequest before him.


----------



## The Boogie Man (Dec 29, 2006)

Am I the only one that loved the shirtless Link wrestling? 


Nintendo really let the story fade out after the 4th temple...the only disappointing part I cared about...

Still a 9.0+ game overall to me though! Anybody who thinks it deserves less needs to tell me of what INCREDIBLY AWESOME games I must be unaware of!

Also, I wish they could have a little more random NPCs in the game to bring the story to life.


----------



## Volken (Dec 29, 2006)

Dark Link was the mini boss in OOT that was definitely the toughest mini boss. I hated it when he jumped on your sword whenever you tried to attack. I eventually had to use the Megaton Hammer and Din's Fire.

Anyways, I finally beat the game!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Ganon/Ganondorf was way too easy like pretty much all of the bosses. The only hard part was finding out what to do when Ganon was the beast in the first battle. But the dungeons were adequately challenging and compensated for the easy bosses.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 29, 2006)

The Boogie Man said:


> Am I the only one that loved the shirtless Link wrestling?
> 
> 
> Nintendo really let the story fade out after the 4th temple...the only disappointing part I cared about...
> ...



New, recent games, or any games ever?  Okami was the same type of game, but superior in every way.  (except having the "link" namesake)

I would put Okami a 9 and this a 7.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2006)

Draffut said:


> New, recent games, or any games ever?  Okami was the same type of game, but superior in every way.  (except having the "link" namesake)
> 
> I would put Okami a 9 and this a 7.



Okami was a great game but i thought TWP was much better in design and many other area's.


----------



## syrup (Dec 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> No hyrule is just turned into a twilight version of itself, there is no timetravel in this game



So it is a parallel universe  and he is trying to save that universe.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2006)

syrup said:


> So it is a parallel universe  and he is trying to save that universe.



Correcto   plus that universe is trying to overcome the light world.


----------



## syrup (Dec 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Correcto   plus that universe is trying to overcome the light world.



Ok so there were 2 hyrules, and 2 of every person. When the Twili were banashed from the one hyrule by the goddesses they went to the other and took it over? and now the twilight realm as it has been named is trying to take over the other world as well? And you are midna's slave? and in the twilight realm you take the shape of a wolf?

Right/ wrong / part right, part wrong?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2006)

^ wrong. There are not 2 hyrules. I should have said its just a differant universe that is connected to hyrule.


----------



## syrup (Dec 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ wrong. There are not 2 hyrules. I should have said its just a differant universe that is connected to hyrule.



But didn't twilight zelda say it was hyrule? When you just turn into a wolf trapped in the TL realm and go to the top tower.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2006)

^ ah maybe it is lol sorry i am just to tired atm


----------



## syrup (Dec 29, 2006)

Very confusing...Anyone else know? Also is there anyway to set 3 items to shortcuts? because it seems 2 me that there are only 2 and before i didn't even think 3 was enough...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

syrup said:


> Very confusing...Anyone else know? Also is there anyway to set 3 items to shortcuts? because it seems 2 me that there are only 2 and before i didn't even think 3 was enough...



You can set 4 items to short links


Left
right
bottom
B 

Twilight is a other sort of realm, zant took over and is now trying to take over the "light" world

the twili were banned to the twilight world and were just ordinary people, gant turned them into monsters

when you were in twilight hyrule castle you were in hyrule yes, but it was overtaken by the twilight


----------



## explicitkarma (Dec 30, 2006)

Well I just beat it.

Time: 41:08 (not counting the final boss)
Heart Containers: 15 (Subtract 8 dungeons and 3 the start then multiply by five--that leaves me with 20/45 Heart Pieces)


I did a little exploring, but nothing hardcore. Mostly, I just stuck to the quest. I'm going to see if I can 100% it before 50 hours. Then I'm going to try to 3-heart challenge it.

In the long run, I think that this game had the best storyline of any Zelda game. The gameplay was improved upon--horseback battles ftw. The new items were made of win--"Link's Ridin' Spinnaz." But I haven't felt a next-gen bump for Zelda since OOT, you know? It still feels like it's at that base.

I loved the map layout. There hasn't been such a cool, intricite worldmap since ALTTP. The Castle Town at first seemed like a brilliant mix of OOT's Castle Market and MM's Clock Town. It just doesn't, in my opinion, live up the artistic design of Clock Town. Not to mention I've never seen so little in something proped up as so grand and vibrant. Seriously, the Castle Town was lacking in shit to do.

And Koji Kondo did not dissapoint. I think he topped the last Hyrule Field theme with this one. Midna's theme is also an awesome composition. But overall, this soundtrack doesn't touch Wind Waker.

On average, the dungeons themselves were better than the other games. It just seems that the bosses have been getting progressively easier since OOT, or even since LTTP. I can't really determine which one was my favorite, many of them were equally fun in their own way. I'll just say that I've seen better Forrest Temples and I've seen better Water Temples.

Anyway, it was worth the money. I'm still not sure if it's the best Zelda game. If it is, it's not by much. I guess I'll look at it this way. Majora's Mask was the best concept and artistic design. Wind Waker was best soundtrack. Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess tie for best gameplay, but Twilight Princess by far has the best storyline.


edit: Also, I'm dissapointed that there's not a rip of the _entire_ soundtrack. The 7 track album that's floating around *hardly* captures the brilliance of this soundtrack.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah I was dissapointed by the city too, most of the doors were closed or even unable to be touched


----------



## syrup (Dec 30, 2006)

what do you mean 41:08 this game is suppose to be 2x as long as a normal game from what i heard they could even break it down into 2 games and no one would complain...Anyways vegitto i was talking about GC version. And if twilight is a different realm, was hyrule castle the actuall hyrule castle in the light realm but it was zoned in twilight?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

syrup said:


> what do you mean 41:08 this game is suppose to be 2x as long as a normal game from what i heard they could even break it down into 2 games and no one would complain...Anyways vegitto i was talking about GC version. And if twilight is a different realm, was hyrule castle the actuall hyrule castle in the light realm but it was zoned in twilight?



Basicly yes


----------



## ageofdarkness (Dec 30, 2006)

The only thing that's hard for me in TP so far is that damn Rollgoal game in Hena's fishing hole. It's taking me forever to pass level 7.  

Fishing owns. I've bobble fished everywhere (using maybe 5 hours of total gametime including lure fishing), and you wouldn't believe the variety I've caught. I caught a baby loach + greengills in the waters of Zora's tomb in Kakariko Village, some Bomb Fish + Skull Fish in Lakebed Temple, bass in Hyrule Field + Kakariko Village Lake, pikes in Upper Zora's River, and greengills + catfish in Ordon Village waters. 

For me so far, I consider TP to be slightly all around more enjoyable than OOT (I'm in Arbiter's Grounds right now with 11 3/5 hearts, 38 Poe Souls, and 22 Golden Bugs clocking in at 32 hours).

But am I the only one who still thinks that ALTTP is the best overall Zelda game to date?


----------



## syrup (Dec 30, 2006)

took me forever to open the door to the boss key in the forest temple...looked up, left, right, in the water and the answer ended up being right under my nose .


----------



## xshihinx (Dec 30, 2006)

I have Tp for gamecube.

I think it's suposed to be easyer to control Link than it is on Wii.

Am I correct??

I get stuck all the time. Right now I'm at the part where you have to collect the Light Tears... or something.

I have 2 to go.... and I have to fight another round of those shadow beasts.

I HATE THEM!

Midna's no help!!! I try to create the shield thinggy- but the monsters swipe at me and kill me!! x.x

It's much harder to play than any of the others~~~


----------



## Seany (Dec 30, 2006)

Finished it before. Amazing game, loved every minute of it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

xshihinx said:


> I have Tp for gamecube.
> 
> I think it's suposed to be easyer to control Link than it is on Wii.
> 
> ...



No, you just suck, i only got touched by them twice

and no, the wii version owns the gamecube version hard


----------



## syrup (Dec 30, 2006)

xshihinx said:


> I have Tp for gamecube.
> 
> I think it's suposed to be easyer to control Link than it is on Wii.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you do just suck, battle whys though some puzzles are difficult suck as finding that dang bridge. And no vegitto kun you have it backwards the GC version rocks the Wii Version Hard. After all gamespot agrees


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

syrup said:


> I'm pretty sure you do just suck, battle whys though some puzzles are difficult suck as finding that dang bridge. And no vegitto kun you have it backwards the GC version rocks the Wii Version Hard. After all gamespot agrees



Gamespot lost all credibility when they gave zelda only a 8.8 

the games were reviewed by a overweight guy that made fun of the wii on every thing possible, he played wii bowling while sitting down while going "woooooooo so much fun"


----------



## K-deps (Dec 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Gamespot lost all credibility when they gave zelda only a 8.8
> 
> the games were reviewed by a overweight guy that made fun of the wii on every thing possible, he played wii bowling while sitting down while going "woooooooo so much fun"



QFT!!!

I never go to gamespot anymore
I think they gave the GC version a 8.9 just to show how much they hate the Wii

Gamespot and Fat Jeff suck!


----------



## explicitkarma (Dec 31, 2006)

syrup said:


> what do you mean 41:08 this game is suppose to be 2x as long as a normal game from what i heard they could even break it down into 2 games and no one would complain



Well that gives me an ego boost knowing it's supposed to take twice as long.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 31, 2006)

The time for beating this game averages on your playing lvl. The said the 70 hour time from just to beat the game without a 100% compleation was based on Average gamers / casuel not hardcore . Normally thats how all these tests are done.

took me only 24 hours to beat OoT but this took me 2 times that so  i guess they kept tere word for me


----------



## Kwheeler (Dec 31, 2006)

Just beat the Palace of Twilight, gotta say I love this game.  Though I agree it could have been so much better. TP has a really good storyline, but it kinda lacked in side quests. Almost all the interesting stuff only furthered the main storyline.  Also I felt there should have been more attention on the Twilight Realm, with an entirely seperate "Twilight World" to explore.  But with what TP did deliver, I'd easily place it up there with LttP and OoT as one of the best Zelda games.  Can't really compare it to other games of the genre, because my experience with video games is actually quite limited.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And it did kinda seem like they just threw Ganondorf in there, but I s'pose it couldn't be helped.  I really wish that they would have gone a bit more indepth regarding Ganondorf


----------



## Kwheeler (Dec 31, 2006)

That picture seems to be following me.  And it gets harder to look away each time...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 31, 2006)

LMAO what the fuck at the above poster ^...


----------



## explicitkarma (Dec 31, 2006)

DId I miss some delicious porns?

Just started messing around with the fishing. It took me awhile to get used to it. I'm still not used to the fact that I can, you know, do unconventional things with the controller--i.e. hold it like a fishing rod. So I wasn't holding it properly..thus not reeling fish in properly.

But it's fun as hell.


----------



## ageofdarkness (Dec 31, 2006)

explicitkarma said:


> DId I miss some delicious porns?
> 
> Just started messing around with the fishing. It took me awhile to get used to it. I'm still not used to the fact that I can, you know, do unconventional things with the controller--i.e. hold it like a fishing rod. So I wasn't holding it properly..thus not reeling fish in properly.
> 
> But it's fun as hell.



Take my advice and do some fishing (perhaps buy some bee larva at Ordon Village first) in Lakebed Temple, you'll be surprised at the different types of fish you'll catch.  

Other than that, just fish anywhere where there's water.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 31, 2006)

ageofdarkness said:


> Take my advice and do some fishing (perhaps buy some bee larva at Ordon Village first) in Lakebed Temple, you'll be surprised at the different types of fish you'll catch.
> 
> Other than that, just fish anywhere where there's water.


You don't need to buy bee-larva; you can get it by just knocking over a bee-hive (like the one in Ordon village) with something like a hawk or whatever you choose from a safe distance and then waiting for the bees to disappear. Then, just check the ground below where the beehive was and you should be able to scoop up some bee-larva for free. Just don't use bomb-arrows, because that will destroy the hive along with the bees and you won't be able to scoop up any bee-larva. XD


----------



## ageofdarkness (Jan 2, 2007)

Shiron said:


> You don't need to buy bee-larva; you can get it by just knocking over a bee-hive (like the one in Ordon village) with something like a hawk or whatever you choose from a safe distance and then waiting for the bees to disappear. Then, just check the ground below where the beehive was and you should be able to scoop up some bee-larva for free. Just don't use bomb-arrows, because that will destroy the hive along with the bees and you won't be able to scoop up any bee-larva. XD



Ah, thanks!

Well, after 55 hours of gametime, I completed everything (20 hearts, 60 poe souls, 24 golden bugs, 100 arrow quiver, magic armor, cave of ordeals done, 3bomb bags upgraded, caught all fish possible with lure and bobble) EXCEPT that god damn Rollgoal game at Hena's fishing hole. I'm still stuck on Level 7 where you have to roll the ball past 2 small hills.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 2, 2007)

I beat rollgoal.  That was the hardest part of the entire game.  There are only 8 levels till you get the frog lure, so you're close.

There's also a hidden lure in the fishing hole.  Just like in OOT.

Catching a big 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hylian loach


 nets you immortality 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in the form of a picture on the wall in Hena's shack.


----------



## Chiriri (Jan 2, 2007)

DAMN!!! I'M STILL CATCHING LIGHTNING BUGS AT LANARYU PROVIDENCE!!!
Well, figures, I got it 4 days ago.


----------



## syrup (Jan 2, 2007)

I have some questions but i am only at the part where i am suppose to get the third fused shadow and i have zora armor. So if i can't yet just say i have to wait.

1. How do i capture poes? i found 3-4 today but do not know how to capture them, the old scoop method doesn't work and I can't hit them.
2. How do i get the hot spring water shop to work. The kid said to talk to the elders so i climed up death mountain and "nothing".
3. How do i get the hookshot? or is it a main story item?
4. Where is teh goron in the shop in the village with a k that i can not remember at this moment...that i am suppose to donate 1k too or is it just the guy in hyrule town?
5. Does the guide even do anything for the fishing game? (the fishing game is way better then in OOT though would be better with wii).


----------



## Tenrow (Jan 2, 2007)

syrup said:


> I have some questions but i am only at the part where i am suppose to get the third fused shadow and i have zora armor. So if i can't yet just say i have to wait.
> 
> 1. How do i capture poes? i found 3-4 today but do not know how to capture them, the old scoop method doesn't work and I can't hit them.
> 2. How do i get the hot spring water shop to work. The kid said to talk to the elders so i climed up death mountain and "nothing".
> ...



1. You have to be in wolf form to capture poes. You will be able to go in and out of Wolf status after the lakebed temple. When you knock out a poe, there should be an action that says Finish.
2. If you mean the hot springs at Kakariko, then all you have to do is talk to the Goron standing at the inn. Climb on his back and he'll throw you up there.
3. It's a main story item, you get it in the lakebed temple.
4. No, he's in the shop at kakariko, the same shop that you buy the hylian sheild in. The creepy baby guy's shop
5. To be short, no not really.


----------



## Kimimaro (Jan 2, 2007)

I've just finished the game yesterday, and all I was disappointed about was how useless the horse was by the end of the game (except for searching for bugs, but even then), and how late in the game the horse call was given.  It would've actually been useful, if we were given the call at the BEGINNING of the game.


----------



## Yuna Senna (Jan 2, 2007)

I just started playing TP, I'm at the part where I am trying to get the cat back to the lady at the store. Serves her right for yelling at the animal.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 2, 2007)

right now im at the part where i have to show the rod of dominion to the old lady in the hidden village, tho i wat to do some sidequests, i gots 53 poes im CLOSE! and i got all 7 hidden skills, i expected the great spin technique a bit more flashy (but i guess thats what id expect after playing dbz:BT2)

i was lucky enough to dodge all the monsters in the hot spring water thing, i was running in circles when the spinny thing was chasing me!

I cant wait to see the *true* midna, you know, the one when she apparently looks really hot? i dunno gamefaqs ppl are weird


----------



## explicitkarma (Jan 2, 2007)

Damnit, it's looking like it will be 65-70 hours before I finish the game completely. But this is, of course, without any guide help. I'm still trying to gather up the poes and bugs right now. Then I just have to upgrade everything and finish the fishing.

Also, the cave of ordeals wasn't that bad. It was actually harder in Wind Waker because it just threw you right in the middle of everything. This time around, I would just pick off the monsters from each ledge. I only needed one fairy in the long run.

Also on random levels, you could dig with the wolf and find hearts buried in the ground.


----------



## syrup (Jan 2, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> 1. You have to be in wolf form to capture poes. You will be able to go in and out of Wolf status after the lakebed temple. When you knock out a poe, there should be an action that says Finish.
> 2. If you mean the hot springs at Kakariko, then all you have to do is talk to the Goron standing at the inn. Climb on his back and he'll throw you up there.
> 3. It's a main story item, you get it in the lakebed temple.
> 4. No, he's in the shop at kakariko, the same shop that you buy the hylian sheild in. The creepy baby guy's shop
> 5. To be short, no not really.



Ty. For number 2 I was talking about the goron kid in south hyrule town whos dad use to run a hot spring water shop but now just waits on the town side of the east bridge right outside the city as he cannot get water across the broken bridge. The kid said to talk to the elders but nothing happened when i did. Also how do i get hot spring water to the goron south of the town that needs it to break the rocks? do i just sprint from kakariko with Epona?


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 2, 2007)

> Also on random levels, you could dig with the wolf and find hearts buried in the ground.



There's also a silver rupee in the room with all the "flying skulls" jackpot!


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 2, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> There's also a silver rupee in the room with all the "flying skulls" jackpot!



Gots to keep the Magic Armor happy.


----------



## Krillan (Jan 2, 2007)

omg this is such an awsome game!


----------



## Seany (Jan 2, 2007)

syrup said:


> Ty. For number 2 I was talking about the goron kid in south hyrule town whos dad use to run a hot spring water shop but now just waits on the town side of the east bridge right outside the city as he cannot get water across the broken bridge. The kid said to talk to the elders but nothing happened when i did. Also how do i get hot spring water to the goron south of the town that needs it to break the rocks? do i just sprint from kakariko with Epona?



First donate to fixing the bridge, and then talk to the elder outside the kakariko shop and he will ask if you will take hotspring water to the goron near the town.
Take it to him and then his shop will reopen in town.
Now buy some water from him and take it outside to the goron near the rocks, and job is done =p


----------



## syrup (Jan 2, 2007)

Toony said:


> First donate to fixing the bridge, and then talk to the elder outside the kakariko shop and he will ask if you will take hotspring water to the goron near the town.
> Take it to him and then his shop will reopen in town.
> Now buy some water from him and take it outside to the goron near the rocks, and job is done =p



how/ where do i donate to fixing the bridge, and how much?


----------



## Seany (Jan 2, 2007)

it's inside the kakariko shop, there is an elder with a donation box there, and you have to pay about 1000 i think.


----------



## R3trograde (Jan 2, 2007)

I got the gamecube version since I don't have a Wii; though TP has some rough areas, it wraps up the feel of every other 3D Zelda in one fantastic package. I've got to say that, nostalgia be damned, TP beats out OoT as the better Zelda game. Having played through OoT recently, I can confidently say that TP offers the better package of what's different between OoT and TP: much better pacing, a massive world to explore (moreso than OoT), better presentation, and a better storyline.


----------



## syrup (Jan 3, 2007)

Is there anyway to use bait in lure fishing? as it would not let me use my bee larva i got in the graveyard? Also do you/ can you get anything from fishing and can you get a better rod?


----------



## Juan Diego (Jan 3, 2007)

i need help, i finished the forest temple and now i want to return because y know there are 2 pieces of heart int here, but i cant enter some parts of the dungeon because the monkeys dont help me. what can i do? did i lose those pieces of heart? thanks


----------



## Shiron (Jan 3, 2007)

Juan Diego said:


> i need help, i finished the forest temple and now i want to return because y know there are 2 pieces of heart int here, but i cant enter some parts of the dungeon because the monkeys dont help me. what can i do? *did i lose those pieces of heart?* thanks


Nah. What you have to do is wait until you get the Clawshot in the Lakebed Temple. Then, just go back to the Forest Temple and use the Clawshot to hook onto the vines next to the door you want to enter.


----------



## Volken (Jan 3, 2007)

Juan Diego said:


> i need help, i finished the forest temple and now i want to return because y know there are 2 pieces of heart int here, but i cant enter some parts of the dungeon because the monkeys dont help me. what can i do? did i lose those pieces of heart? thanks



I did the same exact thing, so yeah, just wait until you get the clawshot. Don't worry, it won't be long until you have it.


----------



## ageofdarkness (Jan 3, 2007)

syrup said:


> Is there anyway to use bait in lure fishing? as it would not let me use my bee larva i got in the graveyard? Also do you/ can you get anything from fishing and can you get a better rod?



Bee larva can only be used in bobble fishing.

While lure fishing, your bait is the lure you choose to use. 

You can gain the sinking lure by bobble fishing at a certain area in the fishing hole and reeling that in by luck. You can gain the frog lure by beating all levels of the Rollgoal game.

If you catch a hylian loach, a photo of Link holding the loach will be hanged at the top of Hena's wall of photos. The largest of each fish you catch will be placed in Hena's fishing tank, if you count that as something.

You can also get a heart piece while lure fishing. It's location is pretty obvious as anyone can see it in plain view.

And the only rod you can use when lure fishing is the one Hena lends to you.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alright you at the top of Hyrule Castle where it ends and splits between Gannondorf and a room that is locked by a regular key room. Well if you have the compass you can see that there is like hella chests in there, but the problem is I can't find the key. I see that there are two other chests left in the rest of the castle but for the damnest I can't find them.

Also at the end of the game, when it plays the credits and then suddenly it just says THE END...is that it? Does it even allow you to save your game or is there any extra content...Does the Wii version have extra content? I kinda don't want to replay the game on my Wii, I have that new Rayman game that I rented and I sorta want to start on that, but if there is extra content in the Wii version I can speed run through TP in a day I suppose. 

Also TP<OOT in content. Notice how the game sort of rushes you when you go through the Arbiter Prision, Temple of Time, and Snowpeak Mansion. They should have at least put filler content in between those. The whole Reekfish thing doesn't count because it was sort of obvious after you talked to the first Zora in front of the Ice Cavern.

I have to admit that the Dungeon designs to this one was superb, also I liked the items. The Clawshot, while infereior to the hookshot is really fun to use when you get the Double Clawshot. Although some things are completely useless...Eagle-Eye? I could hit the stick without it, the only time I used it was to get those bird things that hung around all the walkways in the City in the Sky and Twiligh Palace. 

Cave of Ordeals=Weaksause It was so easy with the Magic Armor.

Questions
1) At the end of the Credits was link going to or from Ordon?
2) When Gannondorf dies, why does it show a clip of Zant snapping his neck?
3) Why didn't Zant use the Fused Shadows to turn into a giant spider thing?
4) What happened to the Ghost Riders that were with Gannondorf in the scene before the final fight?
5) What happened to the guys who saved Link right before he got the Boss Key at Castle Hyrule?
6) Were the Sages ghosts or just...weird guys?




Non-spoiler question

Does anyone have an easy way to beat Redeads? I used clawshot and arrows but no matter what happens I get shrieked. I heard my friend tell me that the ball and chain is pretty good if there is just one of them. Any supporters of this theory?


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 3, 2007)

Hurl the Ball and Chain at the redead, the first hit stuns it, then it gets hit when Link pulls the ball back, killing it.  But why do that when fighting Redeads up close is so much fun.



*Spoiler*: __ 





> Questions
> 1) At the end of the Credits was link going to or from Ordon?
> 2) When Gannondorf dies, why does it show a clip of Zant snapping his neck?
> 3) Why didn't Zant use the Fused Shadows to turn into a giant spider thing?
> ...



1) I assume he was going back to Ordon, his quest was over and I imagine all he wanted to do was get some sleep.
2)Ive heard several theories, I believe that Zant was Ganondorf's "link" to the light world, and as long as Zant lived Ganondorf could keep reviving himself with the Triforce.  Zant's suicide severed the link, killing Ganondorf.
3) Not quite sure when he had the chance to use them, but I believe when Midna tried to use it against him he called it weak.  Plus he was getting all the power he needed from Ganondorf
4) They seem to disappear after a few seconds, or Zelda dispelled them when she did her Light Arrow mojo.
5) They were securing the rest of the castle while you stormed the main Tower.
6) I assumed they were spirits, they looked like spirits.  Plus when Ganondorf blitzed one of them in the cutscene he seemed to dissolve.


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 3, 2007)

i got the game for christmas its pretty fun


----------



## Shiron (Jan 3, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



There are two keys you can get outside of the Castle, before you enter it through the main door. Did you get both of them (one of them you get by beating that Goblin/Pig/whatever it is thing (the one you fought on horseback in Kankariko Gorge and the Eldin Bridge and just before you entered the Arbreiter's (sp?) Grounds) for the last time to the left of the castle and the other by moving some statues with the Dominion rod and such to the right)? If you did, then I can't really help you.

And no, once you get to the Game Over screen, you can't save your game. You have to either reset or turn off the Gamecube.

As for the Wii version... not sure; I only have the Gamecube version right now.

And I found the Eagle Scope fairly useful... When I saw watchtowers comming up in an area I'd just put it on my bow, use it to check and see if there were any archers on them, and fire at them if there were any. Of course, I also just used it to make sure I didn't waste any arrows when I was running low and had to frequently hit something, like those switches in the Temple of Time, with them.



As for Redeads, I usually use bomb-arrows (it takes two bomb arrows to kill one Redead), from a distance if possible, to beat them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

Shiron said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use ball on chain, I killed 4 of them without getting shrieked once, even did a double kill


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2007)

Well with the Redeads, for some reason in the Prision they are ok to deal with, the only trouble I had was when there was quicksand by them. However in the Cave of Ordeals where there are like 5 of them, I had trouble. I always forgot about the Bomb-Arrows, since at the begining of the game bombs were expensive and I wasn't about to waste them and eat arrows at the same time. Can you do Darknuts the same way? They are fairly easy to defeat with a sword and shield since you just have to watch what they do and youc an take them out in about 4-5 combos, but I'm looking for speed-run information.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially since Speed-runs are all you can do after the game is over. I guess I shouldn't feel bad because OoT didn't really have anything after you finished (if you did all the quests) either. And all that WW had was the stupid Pajama-Link after you beat the first run. However I was expecting a lot more in TP and it just barely delivered. It is an upgraded version of OoT but it isn't as innovative as WW was, and it isn't significantly superior to OoT.

My specific issues with it were.

1) Hyrule: It is a lot better perportioned. It is bigger and seems like it could actually count as a Kingdom with all the different Provinces. But unfortunatly the world is even deader than WW. Ordon is fine because it is a small village, but Karkiriko (sp?) is a freaking Ghost Town. Are you telling me that the only survivors were the Shaman, his daughter, and the crazy bomb guy? It would be better if they would allow you to find survivors and bring them back so the town could be repopulated.

2) Wolf Link: Granted I expected it would be a gimmick, and some parts of Wolf Link do make him fun to play. But after you free Hyrule from the Twilight Zones <lol>, there is really only a few specific moments that really require you to be the wolf. I would have perfered if the Howling Stones had been used to grant the Wolf new abilties because that makes a lot more sense then some random dead soldier coming to teach Link sword moves with a wolf spirit. Not only that but besides the Bug Lord (which was a mid-boss) and the last part of Ganon you really didn't need the Wolf for any bosses. It would have been cool if the wolf was so flushed out, that you could do almost everything with it (like how you can almost do everything with regular Link) and you could choose betwen two styles to play the game.

3) Side-Quest: Alright we have the Gold-Skula esque quest where you find Agathas golden bugs, and it is freaking practically the same concepts except there are less bugs. You have the Poe quest which is a fucking pain in the ass because it is only Night time for half the game (and unlike the last 3 installments there is no way to make it night or day instantly). And, I believe that is it besides some small games such as the guy who gives you better arrows for using the Clawshot to get glowing orbs, and the lady who gives you bomb upgrades with her canoe game. Now I'm not even goign to lie and say that Zelda usually has good Side-Quests because frankly it doesn't usually. OoT had good ones, and WW had some pretty good ones, but again I was expecting more from TP. Frankly the Cave of Ordeals is the biggest let down, I hate the way this game used the Fairies, it just didn't seem right to not have the fountains to look for, and it also cutted content. 

Note: Also why didn't they make Sumo-Wrestling a bigger thing..they could have added extra stuff if you won matches against all the Elders or something...

4) Main-Quest: Seemed kinda weak at points. Like the game just wanted you to get to places just to play the game. I mean in OoT Zelda tells you where to go and why you need them. In WW the King of Red Lions tells you what you need in order to save your sister. However after you get the Fused Shadows taken away and start looking for the Mirror of Twilight, the characters in the game are kinda like "Hey, I bet theres something here...whatever it is you are looking for." I'm talking about the Temple of Time (which was pure luck story-wise) and also the Snowpeak Mansion (or ruins for you people who don't like my name for the dungeon) where it is pretty much dumb luck that peices of the Mirror were there. Also the addition of Gannondorf, while entertaining (hell the scene where you see his execution was like the most mature sequence in Zelda...well actually the History of the Twili was also pretty mature, with Link being used as a way to show history) wasn't really necessary. I mean isn't he suppossed to be just Ganon at this point? It could have just had Zant as the final villian with Ganon's Avatar as the final fight or something. I didn't like the final sequence so much. It didn't seem as epic to me as the final fights in OoT and WW. It was just you and Gannondorf in a ring of fire fighting in the middle of nowhere (I suppose Hyrule Fields...East side?).

5) Umm: That is actual it. I don't want to give the apperance that I didn't like the game, I really did and it is one of my favorite games for the Gamecube along with Resident Evil/Resident Evil 4/Wind Waker. I loved Midna, she was a pretty cool character, and was hella better than Navi as a side-kick. At the begining of the game I thought that Zant was the true king of the Twili and Midna was some kind of rebel within his force. I thought the "Twilight Princess" was a reference to the fact that Zelda had given up her kingdom to Twilight. However when she kept making reference to crap like "Only the true ruler of the Twili can destroy the Twilight Mirror" I caught on. Sort of knew she would break the mirror too at the end, (and it ruins all those LinkxMidna pairing fanfics...oh wait crap it'll just make them more popular  

6: The Little Things:

Epona...was not very talkative was she? (If you talked to her in Wolf-Form)

Telma had some big ass titties  

That Goron King was an ass, even at the end he doesn't acknowledge Link.

So the Shiekah are dead after TP? That sux cuz Impa was teh pwnerz. Maybe that old lady will teach somone like Ilia or that chick in the back of Telma's bar (the one that lead you to Snowpeak) in the ways of the Shiekah.

Zelda was kind of lame in this one...she had that whole "I arte better than thou" feel to her since she barely even acknowledges Link (of course she is only in the game for like 10 min max)

Malo Mart was pimp...

Zora Armor looked kickass, if it didn't have those flippers I would have worn it the whole game (except probably the Snowpeak Ruins)

Zora Queen was hawt...she was a Re-Milf

Darknuts were cool in this game, I liked how they threw their sword when you get their armor off.

Where the FUCK were the Gerudo? I wanted to see the Gerudo Fortress  

They had black people, three of them! Hyrule is multi-cultural now  

Agatha creeped me out...I think she is have sex with those bugs in her castle
>.>
<.<
Alright that is it for today.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 4, 2007)

Not sure if you can beat Darknuts with bomb arrows. Never tried that, really...

As for the Gerudo...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I believed that the Twili are the Gerudo, or rather what became of them. I gather this from Midna's little speech when you enter the Desert and her appearance once she turns back to her original form at the end of the game.


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 4, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Not sure if you can beat Darknuts with bomb arrows. Never tried that, really...
> 
> As for the Gerudo...
> 
> ...



As far as I know bomb arrows dont work on Darknuts.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I support that theory.  If there is anyh continuity between the games then that might explain why Gerudo's are only seen in OoT and Majora's Mask.  Perhaps they were the tribe banished to the Twilight Realm, and eventually started having male children.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2007)

> Not sure if you can beat Darknuts with bomb arrows. Never tried that, really...
> 
> As for the Gerudo...
> 
> ...





Kwheeler said:


> As far as I know bomb arrows dont work on Darknuts.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That makes sense now that I think about it. Although it kind of puts the Hylian's and Sages in a bad light because the Gerudo as a whole weren't that bad. And besides Gannondorf, all the ones that followed him to take over Hyrule were killed in the Sacred Realm. Midna in her original form does have the nose and forehead of a Gerudo, but when I think of the Twili I thought of Zant so I couldn't make the connection because he is like some long headed clown guy.


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 5, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense now that I think about it. Although it kind of puts the Hylian's and Sages in a bad light because the Gerudo as a whole weren't that bad. And besides Gannondorf, all the ones that followed him to take over Hyrule were killed in the Sacred Realm. Midna in her original form does have the nose and forehead of a Gerudo, but when I think of the Twili I thought of Zant so I couldn't make the connection because he is like some long headed clown guy.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, when the other races of Hyrule enter an area of Twilight they turn into ghosts, I imagine that spending any number of years in the Twilight Realm would have at least a couple effects on Gerudo physiology.  And in OoT weren't most of the Gerudo's working for Ganondorf?  Or did he give up being thier king after he got his Triforce piece?

That is assuming that TP has a historical connection with the events of OoT.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Not sure if you can beat Darknuts with bomb arrows. Never tried that, really...
> 
> As for the Gerudo...
> 
> ...



My friend said that its usefull if you fire them at their legs/feet


----------



## Draffut (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok, i finally got around to finishign the game.  I dont see what all the fuss over the Cave of Ordealls was.  When I went down there my second time, knowing what to expect, I pretty much creamed the whole place.

Near the early floors, i left my game for a bit, and my friend was looking at my shit, and without me knowing, equiped my Ordon sword.  I never even noticed it, and managed to beat the whole cave with it, and still had 3 faries to spare...

The last floor wasn't bad.  I had more trouble with the Ball + Chain miniboss then those 3 knight guys.

Didn;t even notice I had that sword equiped until I went to fight the final boss, and I couldn't reflect his ball attacks back.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 5, 2007)

> Didn;t even notice I had that sword equiped until I went to fight the final boss, and I couldn't reflect his ball attacks back.



That's super funny.  At least it was an accident.

"Holy sh*t! Mushrooms make Mario grow larger?  I've been avoiding them the whole time!"

(It's like that but not nearly as stupid)


----------



## Draffut (Jan 5, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> That's super funny.  At least it was an accident.
> 
> "Holy sh*t! Mushrooms make Mario grow larger?  I've been avoiding them the whole time!"
> 
> (It's like that but not nearly as stupid)



Ya, i was getting crazy frustrated that I couldn't hurt him.  then that friend was like "Hey, what sword do you have equiped?"

I proceeded to go on a swearing spree for the next 2 minutes.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> My friend said that its usefull if you fire them at their legs/feet



It works.

Slingshot...has anyone found a use for it?


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 5, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> It works.
> 
> Slingshot...has anyone found a use for it?



Ive used it a couple times to kill Keese from a distance without wasting arrows.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2007)

Kwheeler said:


> Ive used it a couple times to kill Keese from a distance without wasting arrows.



Guh...I hated when they would spawn in Karikio <sp?> at night. Waiting for Malo Mart to open so I could turn in those 1000 rupees was the worst night (In-game) ever.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2007)

I forget where do you get the 3rd and 4th bottles from?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 5, 2007)

3rd from turning in 20 poes


never got the 4th


----------



## Volken (Jan 5, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> It works.
> 
> Slingshot...has anyone found a use for it?



It can be used to shoot down bee hives while the bow and arrow can't, which makes no sense at all. 

Can you get upgrades on all of the bomb bags or just one of them?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2007)

ah the poe thing thats right, i forget how  to get to the guy however


----------



## Volken (Jan 5, 2007)

You have to go to the front of his house in Castle Town and dig as a wolf in one of the holes at the front.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 5, 2007)

ok go to the south east road (not the alley to go to telmas bar the other one) you will see a lot of cats there and use your senses to find the dig spot.

when i tried my first time in the cave of ordeals, i died at lv. 48, i was sooo mad. the ice giants and ice knights really fucked me up, i used 1 fairy on them! and then when i got to lv 48, and when i saw the 2 dragon knights and another knight, with only 4/15 hearts left, only 122 rupees and no fairies left, i knew i was screwed over

4 bottles of fairies and magic armor didnt help me at all, i think i need to buy those blue bottles.

anybody other than me really dissapointed with how zant looked under his armor? he looked so badass with his mouth only showing


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I forget where do you get the 3rd and 4th bottles from?



Bottle 1: Get the lady her cat back in Ordon

Bottle 2: The guy in Faron Providence that sells oil, he'll offer you a bottle the first time.

Bottle 3: Turn in 20 Poes to the gold guy.

Bottle 4: At Upper Zora River, go into the fishing area, go to the east (or west on Wii) and there will be an area with a sign. Fish there and eventually you'll catch a bottle. The clue is on the sign, because it'll say something like not to throw cans or bottles...obviously there will be a bottle in there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2007)

ah thx for the help  .


dilbot my friend used 4 bottles of blue potions and he passed it had some trouble at the parts your talking about. OF course he used the Magic armor and what not as well.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2007)

I actually got saved in the DragonKnight room, One of the dragon knights got stuck up on the ledge from where Link enters. I was able to deal with the 1 DK while avoiding the lumbering Darknut who was too slow to catch me.

While I don't know how to work this without the DK stuck (because it happened early), I did think about the fight before entering, and figured that the DK's should be delt with first, because the Darknut is pretty easy one on one. However this is before I remembered Bomb-Arrows which I hadn't used in the game that much. Perhaps the Dragon Knights will fall to those.


----------



## Volken (Jan 5, 2007)

dilbot said:


> anybody other than me really dissapointed with how zant looked under his armor? he looked so badass with his mouth only showing



Yeah, now I think about it, Zant looked pretty harmless under his armor. I guess he has to look like those Twili but I wish there was more to his face than other normal Twili. He's definitely much more badass with his armor on.  

Since no one answered my question, I'll ask it again: Can you get bomb bag upgrades for all three bomb bags or just the 1 you get from doing the canoe game at Zora's River?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 5, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Yeah, now I think about it, Zant looked pretty harmless under his armor. I guess he has to look like those Twili but I wish there was more to his face than other normal Twili. He's definitely much more badass with his armor on.
> 
> Since no one answered my question, I'll ask it again: Can you get bomb bag upgrades for all three bomb bags or just the 1 you get from doing the canoe game at Zora's River?


The Giant Bomb bag doubles the size of both your current and any bomb bags you get in the future. So, it doesn't matter how many bomb bags you have when you get it; it will still end up doubling the size of all of them.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2007)

Another issue:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why wasn't there any music during the snowboarding part, I was getting ready for such a cool part (if...slightly ripped from FF7), but when no cool boarding music came up, I was kinda dissappointed. Did I get a defective version or is there really just no music during that part? If so then it was kind of lame without a soundtrack to board to.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Another issue:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No its just the game that fails


if this is the best zelda nintendo will ever make then im dissapointed


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 6, 2007)

i still liked that part it was cool


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 6, 2007)

I think it was hyped up too much...they really shouldn't have waited to put this one Wii, it should have came out last year, I wouldn't have been so dissappointed back then.

However it is basically ALttP again, so I can't complain much. But I'm afraid if it came out the same time as Okami, and they were competeing against each other, I would have to say Okami was better based on the fact that it has the same level of gameplay but is more original.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2007)

> No its just the game that fails
> 
> 
> if this is the best zelda nintendo will ever make then im dissapointed



Only disapointed.

The game is tight, I haven't really had time for it of late. I have 3 exams in less than a week so it has to wait.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 6, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Another issue:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



there IS music, just not the first time u do it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



when u race yeto and yeta, then yea u hear it


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 6, 2007)

Just finnished the game.

*Spoiler*: _end game spoilers_ 




And I thought Ganondorf would be harder:S, but it was still fun stabbing him

Lol, Midna looked better than I expected ^^


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 6, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> Just finnished the game.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _end game spoilers_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



When I first beat it, my brother was with me.  Now he refers to Midna as "Zelda's slutty older sister."  She also looked freakishly tall.


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 6, 2007)

Kwheeler said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> When I first beat it, my brother was with me.  Now he refers to Midna as "Zelda's slutty older sister."  She also looked freakishly tall.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well they kinda look alike, if you don't count the colour of the skin


----------



## Kayo (Jan 6, 2007)

I just finished the game after 63 hours (yes I had nothing to hurry) and I must say, this game sure is the best Zelda ever and I also dare say that it is one of the best games I have ever played. My game of the year for sure!


----------



## moontsume (Jan 7, 2007)

*Twilight Princess*

So far i am the only one i know that has it besides my friend. I am hardcore Zelda fan, and i almost beat it. I think it is okay, but it doesn't have the hardest puzzles. I thought it would be harder then it looked. Still so far my ultimate favirote is Orcarina of Time.   What are you guy's thoughts about it?


----------



## kanda (Jan 7, 2007)

There is allready a thread to disscuss twilight princess please disscuss it there.

And It Doesnt suprise me that your the only one that His It I got mine with my wii on launch day and It's still Selling fast on the wii and the Game cube version 
is Completly sold out From what I heard.


----------



## moontsume (Jan 7, 2007)

ug i am tottaly hopeless, sorry.


----------



## kanda (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats fine If I had the power I would trash this thread now But I cant *waits for a higher up to trash it.*


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 10, 2007)

Hmm...I just realized that Zant could have been renamed Agahnim, and the Twilight Realm could have been changed to the dark world (I mean god, how many parallel realms can Hyrule have?)...and it would have been ALttP.

I mean OoT had some differences that made it distinctive from ALttP, and of course MM and WW have their differences. But TP really could be ALttP with a few minor changes to its details.

The wolf form and Midna being those minor differences, but while they are major characters and game mechanics, they are insignificant to the whole scheme of things if you look at the game as a whole.

Anyone else notice that Zant fights the same way Agahnim does in ALttP?


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Hmm...I just realized that Zant could have been renamed Agahnim, and the Twilight Realm could have been changed to the dark world (I mean god, how many parallel realms can Hyrule have?)...and it would have been ALttP.
> 
> I mean OoT had some differences that made it distinctive from ALttP, and of course MM and WW have their differences. But TP really could be ALttP with a few minor changes to its details.
> 
> ...




"Did anyone else notice how this game had the Master Sword in it? It's practically the original LoZ."

Chillax dude,  They used a similar theme from one of the other games and improved it. 

 Although there is no official LoZ timeline, You could argue that the Twilight world and Dark world are the same.  (You could.. but I have a life to lead... So I won't argue either way)


----------



## Volken (Jan 10, 2007)

Speaking of Zant, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did he crack his neck at the very end when Ganondorf was dying? Did that finish Ganondorf off or something?


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it was sort of symbolism.  Zant was waiting for  him on the "other side" Since Zant died because of Gannon, he decided to finish him off.  Neck crack... weird ghost thing?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 10, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> "Did anyone else notice how this game had the Master Sword in it? It's practically the original LoZ."
> 
> Chillax dude,  They used a similar theme from one of the other games and improved it.
> 
> Although there is no official LoZ timeline, You could argue that the Twilight world and Dark world are the same.  (You could.. but I have a life to lead... So I won't argue either way)



Well...thanks for making me look like a total ass. I mean I was just trying to state my opinion but you were totally justified to bitch me out there just now


----------



## Volken (Jan 10, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was sort of symbolism.  Zant was waiting for  him on the "other side" Since Zant died because of Gannon, he decided to finish him off.  Neck crack... weird ghost thing?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, so he did actually finish him off. That's kind of a nice twist to the ending.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok, so Im at the air temple right?

HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO GET IN?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, so Im at the air temple right?
> 
> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO GET IN?!?!?!?!?



you don't know how to get in? in the city in the sky?


lolzorzroflolorz


*Spoiler*: __ 



Go to kariko(or whatever) town and go to the place where thingy is with miss i lost my memory


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

Thingy?????^^^^


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

Thingy?????^^^^


----------



## Volken (Jan 11, 2007)

If you mean you're right in front of the actual door to the temple,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just hit the crystal above the gate and then open the door to get in


----------



## syrup (Jan 12, 2007)

Is Hyrule Castle basically the point of no return like it is in OOT? If so this game is short...i thought it was suppose to be long.


----------



## Volken (Jan 12, 2007)

No, you can go in and out of Hyrule Castle, I believe. And the game is very long. Did you do many of the sidequests and find heart pieces? That adds a ton of hours. How many hours have you played?


----------



## Onislayer123 (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't encountered a long game on a console other then PC since........never


----------



## syrup (Jan 13, 2007)

volken330 said:


> No, you can go in and out of Hyrule Castle, I believe. And the game is very long. Did you do many of the sidequests and find heart pieces? That adds a ton of hours. How many hours have you played?



Um like 35 hours, all heart pieces, not many bugs, and some poes...Those are all the side quests i know of.


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 13, 2007)

i have the zelda game but dont play it much 0.0 yea i know sad


----------



## Kimimaro (Jan 13, 2007)

syrup said:


> Um like 35 hours, all heart pieces, not many bugs, and some poes...Those are all the side quests i know of.



There's also fishing, and _*rollgoal*_. EDIT: To anyone wondering how long the game is with sidequests is around 50+ hours if you aren't using a guide whatsoever.


----------



## syrup (Jan 13, 2007)

Yah i'm lvl 5 at rollgoal...but even 50 ain't long. I was expecting over 100 hours. I mean FFXII is over that with all the side quests and I've never even heard it be called "long".


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

syrup said:


> Um like 35 hours, all heart pieces, not many bugs, and some poes...Those are all the side quests i know of.



The cave of trails, all bottles, all quiver upgrades, MAgic armor quest, bomb bag upgrad quests and a few others.

FF 12 is a full fledge RPG and normally RPGs are supposed to be that long hell i remeber when so many ppl bitched about grandia 3 only being 35 hours ( even though it was a good game)

you can easily get 30 to 60 or 70 hours out of this Adventure ( ADVENTURE ) title depending on the player and thats a freaking long ass time expecailly for a zelda game.


----------



## syrup (Jan 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The cave of trails, all bottles, all quiver upgrades, MAgic armor quest, bomb bag upgrad quests and a few others.
> 
> FF 12 is a full fledge RPG and normally RPGs are supposed to be that long hell i remeber when so many ppl bitched about grandia 3 only being 35 hours ( even though it was a good game)
> 
> you can easily get 30 to 60 or 70 hours out of this Adventure ( ADVENTURE ) title depending on the player and thats a freaking long ass time expecailly for a zelda game.



I Already got all bomb bags, quiver, bottles, magic armor...havn't finished the cave of ordeals yet though.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 14, 2007)

I wish that my Wii version was like the GC version, where the map is inverted... I dunno why, It would just feel so much more like a zelda game if Lake Hylia and Gerudo Desert were on the west side of the map like in OoT...

Sounds a little nit-picky, but oh well. And yeah despite loving the game and how challenging it was, and being a MASSIVE OoT and MM fan, I really do have a massive list of complaints for this game. Well not so much complaints, but just things I REALLY wish had been changed around. I'll bother to list them, but don't think I'm bashing the game, see if you agree with me:

CONS:
-*No Magic* - I would have loved to have seen some magic, Din's fire, magic spin attack, ice-arrows... some classics.
-*No variety in sheilds* - Having just the wooden shield and Hylian shield wasn't enough. Atleast a mirror shield with some light puzzles would be excellect. I LOVED the ability to reflect light in the other games. Although I suppose Wind Waker pretty much covered this one from head to toe, eh?
-*No Gerudos* - Remember the Gerudos from OoT who dominated the desert? A race of sexy females that ruled their land was awesome, and that were then the pirates of Majora's Mask... they just had this Amazonish feel to them, much like the Kokiri did with their forests, a race of kids with everlasting youth... it just livened up the world so much. Although I do like how the Gorons and Zoras mingles together more in this one.
-*Harder bosses* - I don't even need to explain this one, I'm sure everyone agrees... and same goes for enemies
-*Those annoying orange Rupees!* - They were everywhere! I tried hard to figure out how to reach a particular chest... and i am rewarded with something I couldn't fit in my wallet! They could have atleast put golden bugs here or something (btw I wasn't too satisfied with the reward for collecting them all either)
-*Kakariko village was dead* - Even the market place could have been better. All it needed were a few more nooks and crannies and buildings to enter with more side-quests. It didn't pop out to life quite enough. But I loved how everyone was moving around heaps.
-*Goron City and Zora's Domain* - They seemed to just be places with very high ledges and hard-to-access areas, and it didn't feel very welcoming.
-*Day/Night system* - Well I guess without an Ocarina, there was no way to switch from day to night quickly. Atleast warping wasn't as annoying as the other games.
-*Some items were useless* - The spinner and Dominion Rod hardly had a purpose for me. They couldn't just be used for fun anywhere any time, they weren't really weapons... they were still incredibly fun, but only while they lasted.
-*The story* - seemed to lose some of it's charm towards the end.

Don't get me wrong, I seriously enjoyed this game a LOT, especially with the Wii-mote. Here are a list of things I LOVE about the game

-*Cave of Ordeals* - Finally, a mini dungeon with almost every single enemy, hihly satisfying, and VERY difficult. I also found the hidden silver rupee on the level where you battle the 2 knights (39), you just have to dig in the centre.
-*Versatility* - Link could use his hookshot from ANYWHERE while swimming, and could also use his sword while on Epona... it's just so much more realistic.
-*Challenging temples* - Call me stupid or whatever, but I had a tough time in this game, and while I never resorted to a walk-through, I had so much fun figuring out how to pass the temples.
-*Hints of other games* - Whether it was the howling stones (which resembles the stones from the other games), or the two confrontations with Skull Kid (A little trip to Termina would be the icing, and the cherry on top and the whole bloody cake itself for me!) or hearing the serenade of water when the Zora ghost saw you, this game took me back, and gave me memories. I remember just walking into the temple of time and feeling like i was playing Ocarina of time.
-*Iron Boots* - Not only did I NOT have to pause and unpause my game to use them (OoT!), but they had many uses: sinking, weighing down switches that you hang off your hookshot from, and even their metal was used as a magnet, all very clever.

There are heaps of more things that i like and dislike, but hey, I'll settle for just this amount. Thanks for tuning in


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 14, 2007)

I just finished this game! its awesomee! 
34 hours with 17 hearts, now I must find all the poes , bugs, etc.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2007)

i think having no magic bar was a blessing in this game. SEriously i hated the magic meter in OoT, MM, LTTP and Zelda 2 , Glad Zelda 1 did not have it or this one.

though dins fire would have been neat but the bad ass weapons made up for it. ( plus you do get a stronger spin attack that does not consume magic in this game  )


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 14, 2007)

Would anyone happen to know the name of the song that plays in this video?
It begans when they get to the "Design" portion of the review(2:21).
From what I gathered so far it might be from a older Zelda game.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds like a remix of Great Fairy's theme. From SNES version of LTTP


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 14, 2007)

The_4th Himself said:


> Sounds like a remix of Great Fairy's theme. From SNES version of LTTP


 
Ah I see, thank you for the information.
That was indeed it.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 14, 2007)

np ^


anyone know where to listen/dl TP's full OST? fansites?


Thehylia blows now , they took down every Soundtrack for every zelda game.
Useless site now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2007)

I have all the zelda OST's  i think, well ZElda 1, WW, OoT , MM and the 6 track OST that was in the nintendo power . i should upload them sometime soon.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

The Offical Zelda Twilight Princess OST get it while its out! 21 songs total!

have you ever got happy cause someone died?


i will upload the other zelda OST's i have ( zelda 1, WW, MM , OoT ) later on today!


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks so much!

I'll be waiting for the others.  (I lost my other Zelda soundtrack)


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys whats up, I have a question here.. plz dont flame

Do anyone remembers Giovanni? the guy that sell/posses masks from the game Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask?

well, my friend told me (he read a book of zelda or somethin like that) that the real bad guy of the legend of zelda is giovanni.. at the beginning I was like "yeah right" but then he told me the whole story and it actually made sense.. He was involved with the whole thing of Ganon/Dorf.
Another thing that he told is that he is the brother of the guy from the mill of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.

Also I found this pic
MC: Why We Do It

I know this pic is fan-made but it really freaked me out.

so, do anyone knows the true about Giovanni?


----------



## Volken (Jan 16, 2007)

Can you tell us the story of Giovanni and Ganon that your friend told you? It's extremely hard to believe, considering that he's only really in two games and in OoT, he's hardly important to the story at all. 

And what's the thing covering the left eye of the Majora's Mask?


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 17, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Can you tell us the story of Giovanni and Ganon that your friend told you? It's extremely hard to believe, considering that he's only really in two games and in OoT, he's hardly important to the story at all.
> 
> And what's the thing covering the left eye of the Majora's Mask?



I just remember a few things about what he told me.. but I'll ask him again, I swear. 

He told me that Dorf was a good guy, he was from the gerudos and he was kinda sacred because of the fact that he was a boy, and all the others gerudos were girls.  
Then,because of the Twin Witches from OoT, Ganon attacked the gerudos, and Dorf was there to fight him and actually "won" , and because of the power that Dorf had, Ganon took his body and gave birth to Ganondorf. 

Giovanni was involved with this, I dont really remember how but he was.
Thats all I remember right now, I'll ask him again the whole story later.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 19, 2007)

Binktopia 259 MQ

who else found this annoying in TP?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

I actually liked that in TP because why waste a 100 ruppie when you only need 20?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I actually liked that in TP because why waste a 100 ruppie when you only need 20?


Exactly. What with the Magic Armor and all, I'd rather not waste ruppies if I could avoid it, so I liked that.


----------



## Ma-Duece (Jan 20, 2007)

For me the armor was fairly useless.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 20, 2007)

i just found it annoying because every time i get a rupee from a chest,
my wallet always seems to be full

i know its more useful to put it back, but still..


----------



## ageofdarkness (Feb 10, 2007)

For you fishing fanatics, why don't you post your records? I'll start things off.

Fish Journal
Ordon Catfish- 21 inches
Hylian Pike- 22 inches
Reekfish- 27 inches
Greengill- 16 inches
Baby Loach- 19 inches
Hyrule Bass- 17 inches

Fishing Hole
Ordon Catfish- 25 inches
Hylian Pike- 28 inches
Hylian Loach- 27 inches
Hyrule Bass- 20 inches


----------



## Rayeli (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry to butt in here, but I hope someone can help me now that I've reached a standpoint in the game 

I'm in that temple under lake Hylia and I've just entered the large circular room after the first cutscene not far off into the temple, the one with the chandelier on top, the stair running across the room, and the stupid pirahna things in the bottom pool.

At the ends of this stair there are these handles you are supposed to grab and pull down and something helpful is supposed to happen. Thing is, I can't grab them. Link is supposed to jump to grab them, but he doesn't do that, he rolls down instead. There's no ledge to jump off of to grab them. I tried throwing bombs at it, shooting arrows. I thought I could hook the fishing rod to pull it. I'm clean out of ideas.

Will someone aide me in this? D:


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 11, 2007)

You are supposed to go where there aren't any stairs and jump.  Link will then grab the handle and the stairs will move allowing you to get to another area.

EDIT:  I just read that and I realised that sentence isn't the easiest to understand.  Maybe someone else can explain it better.  >_>


----------



## Shiron (Feb 11, 2007)

Sasuke3759 said:


> You are supposed to go where there aren't any stairs and jump.  Link will then grab the handle and the stairs will move allowing you to get to another area.
> 
> EDIT:  I just read that and I realised that sentence isn't the easiest to understand.  Maybe someone else can explain it better.  >_>


Okay, I'll try. Just jump where there is nothing between you and a handle. It should appear that if you miss the handle, you'll fall (since there is nothing between you and the handle). Just make sure you're not trying to jump off the stairs to grab a handle and you should be fine. As long as there is nothing in the way of you and a handle and you're not trying to jump off the side of the stairs (or jump off and grab a handle from the stairs peiod) and you should be alble to grab one.

If there is no ledge to jump off from to get a certain handle, then just ignore that one. Go to a handle where there is ledge you can jump off from to grab it. Then, jump off and grab that handle. This will move the staircase, allowing you to get that handle you couldn't get before.

Or are you talking about the block things (the things that look like a cement block with what appears to be a medallion or something on them)? If so, you need to wait until you have the Clawshot (which you will get in the Lakebed Temple, eventually) before you can do anything with them.


----------



## Rayeli (Feb 11, 2007)

I finally got through!  Can't believe I missed that.

Thank you both so much! XDDD


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it worth getting all of the Poe Souls?

I have read qutie a few different things about what happens when you collect them all.

A.  When you collect them all Jovani gives you 200 Rupees.  Then after this you can talk to his cat and it will also give you 200 Rupees.  You can do this an infinite number of times.

B.  Same as above, except you can only get the 200 Rupees from the cat when you are broke.

C.  Same as A except you can't do it an infinite number of times.

Which is true?  LOL

EDIT:  Did anyone notice that Link is right handed in TP?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty sure it was B. I'm not positive, but I'm pretty confident it was. But I know for sure that it was either A or B; it definitely wasn't C.

And yes, plenty of people noticed Link was right-handed. It caused a few arguments too (althought the arguments were pretty stupid, IMO.)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 12, 2007)

not only link is right handed... check the maps in the wii and gamecube versions...

Link removed

Link removed

everything is on the other side lol...

west became east and east became west... i thought it was only Link who was reversed but it was indeed the whole world wich got reversed to make him right handed...


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 12, 2007)

Not that i really have a problem at all with Zelda, but the Japanese guys kinda put all their energy into making this game great, and all the other games are kinda standard. 

Nothing wrong with the Zelda game though. It is totally awesome, even though i have not beat it yet...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 13, 2007)

I wouldn't mind getting the full album to this game.


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 13, 2007)

Graphics for this game are phenomonal. It really blew me away the first time I played it. I was moving so fast through the game I was starting to get dissappointed with how fast one can go through it. But now it is like a month later and yet I still have not beaten it.


----------



## shuinz (Feb 14, 2007)

midna x link ftw!


----------



## asuramakinaruto (Feb 14, 2007)

I love this game!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was interesting to see how close Midna got to Link. A side character that aids you in your whole quest in any Zelda game never really gets close to Link. This one, however, there was that small connection and you could tell that Midna had feelings for him.  Too bad they never got to stay together. =/

Truely an exceptional Zelda game.


----------



## Seany (Feb 15, 2007)

Midna x Link indeed.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 15, 2007)

finished the game... awesome...

Midna PWNS...

going to cave of ordeals cause i skipped lol...


----------



## Seany (Feb 15, 2007)

I still need to beat that cave. Only attempted it once and almost got to the end, but i was stopped by those damn 2 knights..


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 17, 2007)

I attempted the Cave of Ordeals yesterday. I completed it all. 

It's not that hard. As so long as you have at least 1 fairy, with at least 1 potion that heals you completely. If you got those, along with a good set of heart containers (mayber 15) then it can be done.

Magical Armour isn't a "must" to beat it, just helps and makes your life a bit easier.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 17, 2007)

I just got through death mountain. I hadn't played the game that much because of Rogue Galaxy. Now that I am at the end of that game(A few *ahem* difficulties with the last battle) I'm playing TP.


----------



## Kayo (Feb 17, 2007)

I am thinking of replaying TW lol, got no other game yet (I am economical )


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Kayo said:


> I am thinking of replaying TW lol, got no other game yet (I am economical )



I thought about that a week ago and I started replaying it.


----------



## mcraemit (Mar 20, 2007)

*zelda twilight princess /wii/*

ZELDA REVEIW


When game consoles transitioned from offering primarily 2D games to polygonal 3D games about 10 years ago, all of the tricks and gameplay ideas that developers had been relying on for years flew right out the window. During this time, Nintendo quickly found its footing and released masterful takes on its old franchises that retained the fun and feeling of the older games while properly updating them in exciting and impressive new ways. 1998's The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time was a prime example of this. It featured a more realistic take on the series' fantasy world than ever before, while implementing innovative new controls and offering a good sense of freedom without making the player feel lost. It's one of the greatest games of all time, so it's hard to fault Nintendo for revisiting that same formula. And that's precisely what the latest game in the series, Twilight Princess, does. For the most part, that's a very good thing, because Twilight Princess is a lengthy adventure packed with many well-designed puzzles and some interesting characters. But once you get over the rush of excitement from a big, new Zelda game having finally arrived, it's hard not to feel a tinge of disappointment--there's a very noticeable lack of evolution here, which makes aspects of the game seem more dated than classic. Even so, there isn't much out there that compares to Twilight Princess, except for the Zelda games that have come before it. 



Link is back! In wolf form! 
Like most other Zelda games, Twilight Princess is a retelling of the same basic tale, though this one is not without its twists. There's a princess named Zelda, a land called Hyrule, and a world that's on the verge of destruction if you don't do something to save it. In this installment, there's a darkness creeping across the land, locking it in the eternal dusk of the twilight realm. You play as Link, a humble, pointy-eared boy who lives in a far-off village and herds goats for a living, yet he ends up getting involved in the conflict. The twilight that's infected the land is an alternate reality of sorts, serving as the game's equivalent of A Link to the Past's dark, alternate world, or in some cases, serving the same purposes as the adult Link/child Link differences in Ocarina. The difference here is that when you're in the twilight, you're transformed into a blue-eyed wolf. 

Early on in the game, you meet up with one of the shadow dwellers, an impish little creature named Midna. Midna rides around on your back while you're in wolf form and serves the same purposes as Navi in Ocarina, providing you with the occasional hint. Link's beast form behaves roughly the same as the human form, as far as combat is concerned, but you can't use items. You can, however, access otherwise unreachable areas by following set jump paths that Midna will lead you through. The wolf can also dig and go into a heightened-sense mode that shows off scent trails and other hidden objects. For the first portion of the game, you'll be forced back and forth between forms, but you eventually earn the ability to switch back and forth at will, and some of the game's later puzzles will require you to do just that. You can also ride around on horseback, if you like, but by the time you get to a point when you have large distances to cover, you'll also have the ability to warp around, limiting the horse's usefulness to a couple of combat-oriented sequences. 

Many of the early parts of the game take place outside in the game's overworld and in various outdoor areas as you try to clear the darkness from the land. But along the way, you'll also enter various temples and dungeons to collect new items, solve a wide variety of puzzles, and fight bosses. While most of the game's story sequences take place above ground, these temples are the core of the entire game, and they're very well done, even if they cover a lot of the same ground that you may have seen in past Zelda installments. You start out with a forest temple, make your way to a mine under Death Mountain for your fire temple, scratch your head and try to figure out the inner workings of moving water around in the water temple, and so on. That's not to say they're all taken from old blueprints, though, and some of the later temples take you to somewhat more interesting locales, like a sky temple that demands that you make precise use of your grappling hookshot. 



Most of the weapons and items you'd expect to see in a Zelda game are back in Twilight Princess. 
For the most part, the puzzles are great and rooted in logic. So if you stare at the map long enough and figure out what each lever-pull does, deducing what's going on in the water temple isn't impossible. And once you get movement-enhancing items like the hookshot, you'll be carefully looking at each wall and ceiling, hoping to see a grapple-friendly target that will move you along. You'll push blocks, you'll move cannonballs from room to room in hopes of finding a cannon and clearing a path, you'll fire arrows at targets that cause blocks to move--it's all pretty standard if you've been keeping up with the Zelda series, but the formula still works quite well. However, with the way the puzzles are designed, it's certainly possible for just about any of them to trip you up and cause you to spend an hour or so just wandering around, staring at everything and trying to figure out what to do next. However, none of the puzzles are especially fiendish, which means that you might catch yourself feeling a little foolish when you finally realize that the solution was staring you in the face the entire time. But really, figuring these puzzles out is where the majority of the fun and sense of reward comes from as you play, because most of it's designed extremely well.













please comment back your thoughts or anYthing about zelda TP


----------



## mcraemit (Mar 20, 2007)

links


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2007)

It was good, but that's it. Nothing epic about it. This of course isn't shared by many but owell.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 20, 2007)

This looks like a fun game ^^ I want to play on it


----------



## Little Washu (Mar 31, 2007)

this beats wind waker  easily and it also beats ocarina but not that much.  Trying to go through it as fast as I can.   I miss the the twilight hyrule music thought


----------



## Woodrokiro (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't finished it yet, but I love this game(then again, I love all Legend of Zelda games). My favorite character's Midna(she's so freakin' cute!)


----------



## Champloon (Apr 1, 2007)

Loved this game so much i 100% completed it (meaning collected all poe souls, bugs, weapons, cave of ordeals, etc) Only regret is that the game wasnt longer   (loved those boss battles)



Cartoon said:


> I still need to beat that cave. Only attempted it once and almost got to the end, but i was stopped by those damn 2 knights..



The knights are easy to defeat jst fire bomb arrows @ their feet. The armor will come in large chunks . Oh and if u run out of potions bottle chu jelly. Even if its purple! Because u lose only one heart if it fails but fully heal yourself or something close to that if it doesnt. I personally only used one blue potion and that was on the 49th floor and not even because i needed to  .


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 27, 2007)

This game was brilliant, shit loads of fun.

I felt that the wii controller complemented the gameplay of TW brilliantly, though it took an hour or two to get used to it.

I really liked the music too.

My only problem with it, is a dilemma shared with all the other Zelda games (OOT, MM & WW in particular), not long enough. 


Highly recommended.


----------

